# Naruto 615 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Discuss away.

[highlight]UPDATE (12/26/12):[/highlight]

_"Big 3 (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece) *will be tomorrow*. Spread the word!" -*MangaPanda*_​


> Shamelessly Stolen and Altered from AP by *Snow Miser*
> 
> _Since this will most likely come up over and over I'll get this out of the way...
> We do not know exactly when the next chapter will be here.
> ...





			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 18, 2012)

Couple of more deaths. Naruto decides to put his A game in to it @ the end of the chapter. Might as well see some worthless flashbacks.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2012)

Rules, Klue. 
Remember to use the pasta.


Anyway, Naruto goes apeshit but manages to keep it all together. I predict that Naruto may die here.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 18, 2012)

naruto won't be able to do shit without kyuubi.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 18, 2012)

Obito will eat his words in the end...he doesn't know what attends him in the future

Btw I think that Naruto will summon some toads to give Kurama some more time to recharge.
Or Naruto will ask kurama how much time it will take for him to create some more chakra.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Rules, Klue.
> Remember to use the pasta.



No one reads that shit. 


But fine.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto comforts Hinata. 


But really, Obito says something rather upsetting to Naruto, and he gets angry.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely said:


> But really, Obito says something rather upsetting to Naruto, and he gets angry.



not sure he can say anymore after "I thought you weren't going to let me kill a single one of your comrades? what now?"


----------



## Melodie (Dec 18, 2012)

The arrival of the five kages.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Dec 18, 2012)

Madara and Obito have hot sex on top of the ten-tails while it shoot Biju Bombs at the alliance


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 18, 2012)

MOAR DEATHS!


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 18, 2012)

Melodie said:


> The arrival of Sasuke.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 18, 2012)

It's BM time


----------



## Treerone (Dec 18, 2012)

I expect a chapter of Naruto going ape shit or trying to fight Madara/Obito/Juubi while he can't stop his friend from dying (another K11 death)

I also expect a cut to Sasuke.


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 18, 2012)

I

predict

Sasuke.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2012)

Juubi transformation


----------



## Buddyy (Dec 18, 2012)

Lee's reaction towards Neji's death maybe? Obito rubbed killing Neji in Naruto's face, so he might come at him with BM, might be useless though.. Obito and Madara might keep butting heads and trigger a betrayal I hope.


----------



## VileNotice (Dec 18, 2012)

If Hinata gets some sort of powerup, then at least Neji's terrible death could have a reason...


----------



## Kaido (Dec 18, 2012)

TenTen dies because fuck her.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 18, 2012)

Either Naruto decides to get his game on, or just to go for a hat trick, Kishimoto kills off at least one more character at the end of the chapter after briefly giving them the limelight.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 18, 2012)

Sasuke should appear Naruto needs him the most!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2012)

VileNotice said:


> If Hinata gets some sort of powerup, then at least Neji's terrible death could have a reason...



That could happen.

Since it happened with Choji, Sasuke, and Naruto.

Neji's death or near death could trigger Hinata's sort of power up or awakening.

Kishi said that its time for our favorite characters to shine, and Hinata is one of the most favorite characters.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 18, 2012)

FUCKING FINALLY

*Enter:* _House of Hyuuga!_


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2012)

this will trigger the power of the 6 bijuu in naruto


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 18, 2012)

Everyone dies...EVERYONE!!! No one is no longer safe, not even Naruto.


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

So we getting a little preview one liner ?


----------



## Marsala (Dec 18, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Everyone dies...EVERYONE!!! No one is no longer safe, not even Naruto.



Except Sasuke of course.


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2012)

I perdict Lee and Tenten...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 18, 2012)

Juubi evolves again , Naruto is raging , Naruto goes BM and they use shikaku strategy !


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

Rose said:


> I perdict Lee and Tenten...



I won't even know what else to say if they don't appear in the next chapter, provided it's not a switch to another scene.


----------



## Mang-Kun (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto going apeshit or maybe switch to Sasuke.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 18, 2012)

At least every third person is predicting Sasuke since months.  Why should Kishi switch to Sasuke in the curent situation ? 

I also predict and welcome more deaths. Im to 100% sure, that Lee will not die, he is one of the favorite characters, like Hinata. Probably some guys from the other villages will die...

Maybe TenTen or Temari...


----------



## alekos23 (Dec 18, 2012)

somebody calls another character a genius,the genius dies 
what? temari called shikaku a genius in 612 ,and naruto called neji one in this chap


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto's going on a rampage due to Neji's death. 

Madara's continuing to fold his arms & Tobi taunting Naruto because he "failed". 

More speech bubbles, break time. And maybe Sakura attempting to heal Neji if he's not dead already? Though I think he's dead.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 18, 2012)

[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]

I hope Kishi will not come up with some resurrection thing in the end and everyone is alive again.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 18, 2012)

I bet that Tobi will pull a Dark Vader and tell Naruto to join the Dark Side.


----------



## Augors (Dec 18, 2012)

Gai goes all out and dies.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 18, 2012)

I want Tenten to unseal the Bashosen and wreck some shit up!


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 18, 2012)

Naruto gets upset over Neji's death, Obito mocks him for it. Naruto says they'll pay for what they've done to his friends. Hinata cries. Shikamaru reveals more of the plan, maybe requiring Kurama to return.

Stalling to bring Kurama back and trying not to lose more people. Perhaps another rookie dies.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2012)

Augors said:


> Gai goes all out and dies.



This, for the win.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 18, 2012)

I predict Sasuke motherphuckkin Uchiha .


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 18, 2012)

Hiashi bring Neji back to life, sacrificing himself, and hands over the Main leadership role to Hinata!


----------



## Annabella (Dec 18, 2012)

We might see more reactions to Neji's death (from his team and other rookies).

Madara and Obito target the alliance, possibly killing more rookies.

Shikaku's plan comes into fruition. 

Juubi continues to evolve.


----------



## Syntaxis (Dec 18, 2012)

The Gai prediction was pretty much spot-on, I believe. I mean, at some point he'll have to show off all the gates, right? I'm not talking about Gai, but mostly about Kishimoto. The hype is incredible already.

Imagine Gai buying the alliance time. Time they need to get the tactics in motion. Time that Naruto and Kurama need to power up again.

Imagine Gai kicking so much ass that both Madara and Obito praise him, that he pushes back the final transformation of the Juubi, that he would single-handedly succeed were it not for Madara's edo-tensei body and Obito's mangekyou sharingan.

How incredibly, mind blowingly, breathtakingly, orgasmically, awesome would that be?


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Rules, Klue.
> Remember to use the pasta.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Naruto goes apeshit but manages to keep it all together. I predict that Naruto may die here.



Naruto isn't dying here, at least not until the end. 

i predict Team Gai's reaction to Neji's death, and for some reason i have a feeling that Gai will demand a double team with Kakashi that involves the 8th Gate (i see him refusing to allow Lee and Tenten to help him with what is basically a suicide jutsu, as he'd be too afraid to loose them after Neji)

i see Gai using the 8th gate and Kakashi using Kamui on him if Obito tries to slip into his dimension.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 18, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 615 Prediction
The Final Lesson*

Naruto: ...Neji...
_Hinata is crying_
Kakashi and Sakura: !?
Tenten: NEJI!
Lee: !?
_Neji falls from Naruto's shoulder to the ground_
Obito: How does it feel to lose someone close. Now you know, how I felt.
Naruto: ...*Urgh...dammit ....*
Kurama: Naruto, calm down, you're losing purity...and if you lose purity, my chakra becomes toxic. 
Naruto: Everything I didn't want to happen..is happening...
Kurama: Don't let their deaths be in vein. I'm almost back at 100%. Together we'll stop this war, here and now.
Naruto: Hinata, take neji's body to a safe place...I want him to have aproper funeral.
Hinata: Yes...
Lee: *Neji...you...just died... Why? he was one of my rivals...I....couldn't protect him..
_Gai lands near Lee_
Gai: Lee, what's wrong?
Lee: They killed..Neji..
Gai: !?? 
_Lee looks at Obito_
Lee: *Those eyes...just like Uchiha Sasuke....*
Lee: *Why can't I protect anyone...I'm always being saved...*
_Lee enters the 5th gate_
Gai: !? Lee, wait!
_Lee jumps towards the Juubi_
Lee: *Gai sensei...forgive me*
_Lee goes into the 6th gate_
_Lee is jumping off the mokuton and getting closer to Obito and Madara_
Madara: He's fast, but what now.
_More mokuton comes flying down, some hits Lee but he continues_
_Lee is right on the front of the Juubi now and pulls out a mokuton branch stuck in him_
_Lee throws it at Obito_
_Obito phases through it_
_Lee attacks Obito_
Obito: How foolish
_Suddenly Lee vanishes_
Obito: !?
_Madara is stuck by Lee in the jaw by his kick_
_Madara jaw is destroyed and regenerating_
Obito: I see...he made it seem as though he was attacking me but changed his attack to Madara...not bad.
_Lee appears behind Madara with hidden lotus_
Madara: You dare strike me?
_Madara's back branches out mokouton spikes and they impale Lee_
Gai: ! LEE
Lee: ! urgh...
Lee: It seems..in the end..I couldn't even protect myself...
_Madara picks Lee up by the neck and throws him to Gai_
Gai: ... Lee....Neji.......
Madara: Next please.
_Gai enters the 7th Gate_
Kakashi: !?? 
Gai: I promised myself, as a sensei, I would never let my comrades die in battle....especially my students....
Gai: Lee...you were like a son to me.....
_Gai puts his hands in an X form near his head_
Kakashi: GAI! NO!
Gai: *Lee...this will be your final lesson*
Gai: THE 8th Gate...
Kakashi: GAIIIII
Sakura: !?* >:Kakashi anyone who opens the 8th gate...will die<*
Gai: OPEN!
_Gai body erupts with a red aura around him._
Gai: _Unlike the 7th gate which evaporates the sweat to create the blue aura, the 8th gate evaporates my own blood cells._ 
Naruto: Woah! Can you feel that...that red aura around him is pushing me away!
Madara: * His chakra...*
Gai: _Madara...get ready. I'm next._
*Chapter end*


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Dec 18, 2012)

Shikamaru executes the plan...Jyuubi looks cornered..Everyone cheers...Madara activates Jyuubi mode 2 and kills more people...Then drops some meteors just to be safe


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 18, 2012)

Shino will die - Kishi will kill all interesting heroes


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 18, 2012)

Chapter 615: The Ultimate Duo
Side Text-Death of a close friend...

*Naruto lays Neji on the ground*
Naruto: ...
*Hinata crying*
Lee(Teary eye): Neji...
Tenten(Teary eye): No...
*Naruto steps forward, Guy places his arm in front of him*
Naruto: Move out of my way, I'm ending this now!
Guy: Naruto, you will be the one to end this, but not now. You have to stay alive for the plan to work, fall back until Kurama is ready.
Naruto: ...Why are you so calm about this, your student just died!!
Guy: THIS IS WAR!!!
Naruto: ?!
Lee: ?!
Tenten: ?!
Guy: We can't stand around crying over the ones we lost, that's how you die in war. When war is over, then you cry, then you mourn, then you think of the past when you and the ones you cared for where still around, but you can't do that if you die too.
*Hinata wipes the tears away from her face*
Lee: Guy is right...I can't let myself cry in a time like this, I have to stand strong and fight back with everything I have...everything...(Even if it means using the 8th gate).
Tenten: I wont stand around doing nothing either, I don't want to lose anyone else!
*Guy looks on, smiling at Lee and Tenten*
Naruto: ...
Guy: Naruto...
Naruto: ?
Guy: You're wrong about one thing.
Naruto: ?!
Guy: I'm not calm about this at all...right now I've never been more angry, but with the power of youth, I will do what is necessary!
Naruto: ...
Guy: Now go, we can take care of ourselves. You go with him Hinata.
Hinata: Y...yes!
Naruto: ...Alright!
*Naruto and Hinata leave. Guy gets closer to Lee and Tenten*
Guy: Lee...
Lee: Yes Guy!
Guy: I don't want you using the 8th gate.
Lee: But Guy-
Guy: That's enough!
Lee: ?!
Guy: I've already lost one of you...
*Guy looks at Lee and Tenten*
Guy: You two have a long life ahead of you, maybe with this war it can be even longer. The five nations have done something that no one would have ever thought, fighting with each other, protecting one another...perhaps peace can exist, it'll take some more time but, it can be done, but you two need to be alive for that to happen.
Tenten: What about you...
Guy: ...I've already lived a happy life, I had three great students who all are amazing shinobi, I had a rivalry with who I would consider to be the greatest man I've ever known, I couldn't have asked for anything more. 
Lee(Teary eye): Guy...
Tenten(Teary eye): Remember what Guy said Lee, we can cry after the war.
*Guy smiles, then goes into 8 gates. He along with Lee, Tenten and a bunch of other people around continue to attack*
Madara: Very touching...but all pointless.
Obito: Right.
*Obito has Juubi use the Wood spear thing. Guy does something cool, clearing a path.*
Obito: !
Madara: The 8th gate is something, but even it is nothing in the face of the Juubi.
Obito: ?!
*Madara has Juubi use something new. Guy tries to stop it*
Guy(Thinking and tears rolling down his face): The war is over for me so now it's the time for me to cry. I'll see you soon Neji. Stay strong Tenten, you will become the greatest Kunoichi.
Tenten: Thank you Guy.
Guy(Thinking): Lee, I'm so proud of you, you've always been like a son to me, the Power Of Youth will always be with you.
Lee: I'll continue to make you proud of me Guy.
Guy(Thinking): Kakashi, our rivalry isn't over yet, it's eternal after all. I'll beat you in Rock-Paper-Scissors the next time.
*Blast or whatever proceeds to eradicating Guy, it continues to the rest of the Alliance*
Kakashi: ...One final time for us to work together...
*Kakashi uses Kamui to stop what's left of the attack, he falls down*
Kakashi: The next time we meet, I'll beat you in Rock-Paper-Scissors, my eternal rival.

End Text-Final words from the Green Beast.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 18, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 615: The Ultimate Duo
> Side Text-Death of a close friend...
> 
> *Naruto lays Neji on the ground*
> ...



i could see this happening, especially since Gai already said something similar to another shinobi about crying over a fallen comrade can get them killed


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2012)

reactions and counter attack


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 18, 2012)

*Chapter 615:*  Hopes and Dreams

Neji had sacrified himself and Naruto is bothered that so many are dieing on his behalf.   For now, the Juubi is pinned behind the mountainous jutsu.

The wounded are whisked away and forces gather around Naruto, to buy him time to regain his full strength.   Words of encouragement are spoken and Naruto now knows that Madara and the Juubi must be stopped at all costs.


Madara spots a ripe target for the body for him to use Resurrection Jutsu on to become the Juubi's Jinchuriki.   Could it be Hinata?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 615 Simple Spoiler
Neiji's dying wish*

*Inside Naruto*
Naruto " Kurama, can't you give him some chakra to spare his life"
Kurama "Sorry Naruto, he's to close to death, and his wound is to big, but I can give him some to pro long his life a little"
*Scene changes to a hidden forest*
Neiji "Am i dead, what is this feeling I have, who are those people ahead*
*Neiji scampers forward and see's his father, white fang, and Jman in front of a fire*
*Neiji's dad looks over at Neiji*
Neiji's Dad "Son, come join us and tell us about your life, I'm sorry to be seeing you again this early"
*Neiji walks over and joins them*
*Before Neiji can speak, a white light breaks through and he begins to levitate*
Neiji's dad "It seems you still have some time left son, make it worth your while, see you soon"
*Scene changes back to the battlefield*
*Neiji wakes up and looks at Naruto*
Neiji "I'll make this quick, seeing i don't have much time left, please call over Hinata and Sakura Haruna"
*Naruto calls Sakura over, and Hinata walks to Neiji*
Neiji "Listen, before i go, I have one last request
Neiji "Naruto, you've shown me a new light on life, i want to pass my lineage to you as a gift"
Hinata "Neiji you"
Neiji "It's ok Nii-san, with you hear i know Naruto and you will be a good team together, please teach him the techniques of the byakugun"
Sakura "I see, you want me to perform medical ninjitsu and transfer your eyes to him"
*Naruto looks scared, but Kurama re-assures him it's okay*
Sakura "I'll start right away"
Neiji "Wait, Naruto and Hinata i have one last request from you"
*Neiji points to INO*
Neiji "That woman, is carrying my future child, she is only 3 months and we haven't told anyone yet. Please watch over my son, and protect him"
Naruto "Sure thing"
*Hinata blushes*
*Sakura is floored*
Neiji "Now you can give him my eyes"
Sakura "Come here Naruto" *as she takes out her scapel*
*Naruto comes closer, Sakura is performing the procedure*
*Tobi and Madara look on*
Tobi "Looks like he wants to keep his pathetic clan going, how futile of him"
Madara "Hmphhh, nothing they do will make this different, i'll put an end to this now"
*Madara raises his hand and natural lightning begins to form around it*
*RAITON!!!, SHIKU NINSHUHEKI* (Lightning thunder shot)
*Madara showers the alliance with lightning strikes and a big cloud forms*
Madara "There, that should take care of the worms"
*The smoke clears and the alliance is unharmed as they're covered inside a ball made from natural energy*
Tobi "!"
Madara "Impossible, that technique is unstoppable what's the meaning of this*
*more smoke clears and it shows naruto in his new Sage Byakugun mode*
*Naruto, has blue chakra emitting from his pores, and his eyes are a combination of the byakugun, sage mode, and KCM mode*
*Neiji is lying motionless on the ground dead*
Naruto "You killed my comrade, you must pay with your life"
*Naruto dissapears, and strikes Obito before he could blink, causing his human arm to fall off*
Obito "You bastard, this arm won't reform"
Madara "I see, you got a little stronger, but you can't beat me i'm immortal"
Naruto "We'll see, with this technique, i'll blow you to dust again and again until you don't have enough chakra to regenerate"
*Naruto clasps his hands toward Madara,and a giant energy ball encompasses both Madara, and the Juubi*
Naruto "Sage Arts, Super Big Ball, RASENGEN"!!!!!!
*Chapter ends with Madara being swallowed by the technique


----------



## Mako (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder what Hinata will do next chapter. Will she rage, cry or both?


----------



## Komoyaru (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder if Sasuke will have any part of being Madara's body for the jinchuuriki process.....


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2012)

Backlash from Neji getting killed.


----------



## Nagiza (Dec 19, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto Chapter 615 Prediction
> The Final Lesson*
> 
> Naruto: ...Neji...
> ...



Even though it'd be really sad cuz I like Lee, I actually like this one.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 19, 2012)

Naruto's distraction completely fucks up the plan ShikaInaCho put into effect via their father's last strategy, resulting in ANOTHER DEATH


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 19, 2012)

where is that preview !!! ??


----------



## Aman Shahur (Dec 19, 2012)

Look like I am back and with a grater talent than before...............as i say asence make the talent get a stronger.............. anybody who disagree with me is either hater or rival for me............. watch this amazingh new predict or eltse you didnt...............

(5) CNN's Don Lemon DEFENDS Antifa On National TV - YouTube

also give a feedback for my new amazingh itrodutsion........


----------



## Stratogabo (Dec 19, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> Look like I am back and with a grater talent than before...............as i say asence make the talent get a stronger.............. anybody who disagree with me is either hater or rival for me............. watch this amazingh new predict or eltse you didnt...............
> 
> (5) CNN's Don Lemon DEFENDS Antifa On National TV - YouTube
> 
> also give a feedback for my new amazingh itrodutsion........



I wanna be friends with you


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 19, 2012)

Team Guy panels are coming

I wonder if Tenten will have significant spotlight though


----------



## Samochan (Dec 19, 2012)

I predict Kishi's drawing style will drop a notch yet again and I'll get to see some more retarded Naruto expressions. =)


----------



## Aman Shahur (Dec 19, 2012)

watch my predict or eltse you didnt watch it......................

(5) CNN's Don Lemon DEFENDS Antifa On National TV - YouTube


----------



## Jad (Dec 19, 2012)

How many bloody times has Lee said that he would die for Sakura? DAMN YOU SAKURA! You SHE-DEVIL! The foreshadowing >_<


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 19, 2012)

Idk I feel Lee being the type of person he is would say that about anyone, esp. girls. He's the youthful gentleman type after all. Anyway, events could go both ways - either immediate revenge is exacted by Guy and Lee or they're reminded by Shikamaru/Naruto that they need to remember what they died for and not risk their lives foolishly by acting on their own.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 19, 2012)

More deaths!!!

Naruto won't able to protect his friends since the Kyuubi is gathering chakra.

Naruto proved that without Kyuubi, he's a trash.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2012)

Another corpse to be added to Naruto's pile of learning.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 19, 2012)

*Tobi works on TRYING TO TNJ NARUTO, but doesnt get very far, resulting in this:*



Sarahmint said:


> Naruto's distraction completely fucks up the plan ShikaInaCho put into effect via their father's last strategy, resulting in ANOTHER DEATH


----------



## alltimejen (Dec 19, 2012)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> More deaths!!!
> 
> Naruto won't able to protect his friends since the Kyuubi is gathering chakra.
> 
> Naruto proved that without Kyuubi, he's a trash.



everyone is trashed compared to the Juubi lol


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 19, 2012)

Enter: Jyuho shoushiken Rasengan Shuriken!!!!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 19, 2012)

Naruto tells Hinata that he will protect her and Neji's sacrifice will not be in vein after that Kurama informs Naruto he has gathered the necessary chakra Naruto decides to mix Sennin mode into Bijuu mode he decides to finish this quickly Madara and Obito start to look worried with this new form.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Naruto's distraction completely fucks up the plan ShikaInaCho put into effect via their father's last strategy, resulting in ANOTHER DEATH





stockholmsyndrome said:


> Naruto tells Hinata that he will protect her and Neji's sacrifice will not be in vein after that Kurama informs Naruto he has gathered the necessary chakra Naruto decides to mix Sennin mode into Bijuu mode he decides to finish this quickly Madara and Obito start to look worried with this new form.



that actually sounds possible


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2012)

Goodbye...Sai. 

Or even better:

Madara forces Obito to go fetch extra Rinnegan. In a wild attempt to avenge his friend, Chouji uses his butterfly wings to fly to Madara, who promptly rips his eye out and puts the Rinnegan in instead. Madara genjutsus Chouji into RTing him. 

Profit. Goodbye, Chouji. 




Jad said:


> How many bloody times has Lee said that he would die for Sakura? DAMN YOU SAKURA! You SHE-DEVIL! The foreshadowing >_<



Has this happened recently? Did I miss something?


----------



## Jad (Dec 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Has this happened recently? Did I miss something?


----------



## handsock (Dec 20, 2012)

*Next Chapter - Enter the Tenten*



Saw this in reddit. lul.


----------



## Jad (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow :/ that is soo awesome. Credits to the artist.


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 20, 2012)

she was secretly training to achieve the 8 gates.  ten ten will surpass gai and die in honor of neji.

do it kishi.  beast mode ten ten.  ten ten kenpachi!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2012)

Poor Juubi i feel sorry for it


----------



## ryz (Dec 20, 2012)

I must admit, I am impressed by that fanart, and on such short notice too...


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 20, 2012)

TenTen is going to make Juubi her bitch, or perhaps TenTen is the soul of the Ten-Tails and Madara is in for a big surprise once 1010 awakens to her true form Tobi and Madara are going to get raped.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 20, 2012)

10 VS 1010

Its like the ten tails facing the twenty tails^^


----------



## CA182 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. 

You got a link to the artist OP?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, great fanart. 
Tenten will put them paws on Juubi next chapter.


----------



## Bart (Dec 20, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

He'll be back ~


----------



## M00G1E (Dec 20, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> she was secretly training to achieve the 8 gates.  ten ten will surpass gai and die in honor of neji.
> 
> do it kishi.  beast mode ten ten.  ten ten kenpachi!



1010 x 8?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8XdFzWejPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 20, 2012)

1010 with the banana fan did like 10x more than neji. Now get her a permanent medic and she'll solo minato np.


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> 10 VS 1010
> 
> Its like the ten tails facing the twenty tails^^



actually one thousand and ten tails 

or a hundred if you multiply them


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm gonna call this:
After the war, Hinata marries to Naruto and has a son name Neji


----------



## handsock (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Tenten seals Madara. It would be the ultimate fuck you to team Sharingan. Using her ultimate scroll jutsu. A shmoriszhborg of nuclear singularity implosion tags.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 20, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> It's the 21st in Japan right now..



Prophecy was mad by the mayan's though. So sh*t only hits the fan when America turns 21. 

Also I forgot to predict the chapter will end with the Juubi transforming again.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 20, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Prophecy was mad by the mayan's though. So sh*t only hits the fan when America turns 21.
> 
> Also I forgot to predict the chapter will end with the Juubi transforming again.



The Mayans didn't count for daylight saving time and leap years..

The Juubi will be going into another transformation until Naruto gets a colorpage.


----------



## Grimzilla (Dec 20, 2012)

You know what, what if Madara tries to take NEJI's body since his Byakugan is sealed!!!


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 20, 2012)

TenTen is going to get Juubi, Obito and Madara pregnant 

Sorry Madara-Obito-Juubifans (and I am a Juubi fan) ITS OVER, TEN TEN IS GOING TO MAKE YOU HER BITCH!

IN FACT YA KNOW WHAT BITCHES?! I AM GETTING A DAMN JOB AND A BABY KIT, BECAUSE AS A JUUBI FAN I KNOW TENTEN IS GOING TO GET ME FUCKING PREGNANT TOO!


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow she looks pissed on that picture lol. I think a woman would get that angry only if her child was at stake, not for a teammate/friend.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 20, 2012)

Next Chapter:
Naruto: Obito you bastard!
Hinata: Neji.....*cries*
Hiashi:He was a fine great Hyuga who had so much potential... its a shame
Lee:Neji!!
Tenten:*burst in tear* I.. I... always loved him 
*Lee and Guy burst in to 7th gate and perform a combo Afternoon tiger destroy the spears and pushing the Juubi back*
Obito:silly fools dont they realize this terror will never
Madara*thinking*:This is a waste of time we need to Kyuubi and Gyuki immediately,now to slaughter the bugs
Madara:METEOR NO JUTSU!!!!
*everyone including the Juubi gazes up at the big ass space rock heading straight for them in fear,awe and shock*
Naruto*thinking*:I couldnt save him......Sasuke i coudlnt save either......everyone....is gonna die because of me............An era of peace.............what can I do........dammit sage mode is useless.......and kurama still needs time......
*The Meteor is only 1200 meters away from naruto and co*
Hinata:Naruto kun
SakuraMG we are gonna die
Everyone else:screams
Madara:*smirks*
*Suddenly naruto is filled with energy and power*
Naruto:I WILL SAVE EVERYONE ELSE NO ONE WILL DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ODAMA RASENSHURIKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*hes throws a rasenshuriken the size of a city block at the meteor that then completely
destroys the meteor
Madara:WTF!
Obito:Juubi attack!!!!
Juubirr.....grrrrrr.ggrrrrr......get.....get.....GET OFF MY HEAD HUMANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Madara:Shit!
Obito Fuck O_o
Juubi(in a demonic voice)-An Uchiha dares control me...I am a supreme being that created this world and now seek to destroy it.
JuubiANDEMONIUM SOULFUCK!!!
*the souls of everyone but Naruto and the villains gets eaten by Juubi*
Juubu(demonic voice):HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
Naruto:You monster
Juubi:ASSIMILATION!!!!!!!!!
*Naruto and Killer Bee are drawn into the Juubi then arent seen again*
Obito: OH MY RIKUDO!
Madara:Hmph
Juubi:FINALLY I AM COMPLETE I AM JUUBI AHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
*The Juubi looks exactly like the silhouette,its black and 6000 meters tall*
Juubi: This world fell to the humans now they shall die HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!
Juubi:BIJUUDAMA!!
*The Juubi fires a bijuudama that nukes the earth country completely then fires 4 more destroying the water,wind and fire country leaving the lightning country remaining*
Madara:Looks like i got no choice
Madara:MUGEN MOKUTON BUNSHIN NO JUTSU
*1 billion clones are spawned*
Obito:This is perfect yes now all we have to do it fuse with it right right
*Madara stabs Obito*
Madara:i never wanted peace i wanted power from the get go
It ends with Madaras army approaching the juubi


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

handsock said:


> Saw this in reddit. lul.



Nice but it looks like Tenten grown a Hitler-Moustache.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Dec 20, 2012)

Kurama will anally violate the Juubi, the Juubi will climax and then explode into a million pieces of glowing pixie dust, which reveals what a fairy it really was. Everyone will think happy thoughts and take flight, deciding to crash headfirst into Madara and Obito, committing the ultimate form of suicide. Naruto doesn't die of course, which means the Ninja System has officially ended.

I love happy endings.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 20, 2012)

Tenten uses a scroll with the biggest amount of explosive bombs seen in the manga, dwarfing even Konan's


----------



## handsock (Dec 21, 2012)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Tenten uses a scroll with the biggest amount of explosive bombs seen in the manga, dwarfing even Konan's



No, the opposite of explosions. Implosions. That way, Madara is permanently imploded to the point his atoms are erased from existence.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 21, 2012)

Are people talking about Tenten for the sake of making overused Tenten jokes, or do they actually think that there was any development between her and Neji as team-mates and Kishi will build on that?


----------



## bach (Dec 21, 2012)

naruto chapter 615

kitsuchi: damn... it won't last long!
mifune deeply wounded: everyone lets assemble! medic ninjas are requested! take the wounded at a long distance frome here! we need to prepare for the execution of the hd's plan!
every ninja moves according to the plan.
guy, rock lee and ten ten arrive at the place where lies the body of neji.
guy: neji...
lee: i... my rival...
and with tears in his eyes clench his fist.
ten ten hugs hinata, bent on neji's body.
even sai kakashi and sakura arrive.
every konoha rokie is now there.
suddenly a strong uproar is heard! we can see a big crack in the rock mountain that was holding the kyuubi.
the mountain falls apart!
madara is with his arms folded. at his side obito.
madara, with a smirk smile: and now?
obito's look is fixed on naruto's group.
naruto is staring at madara and obito.
madara: seems like your friend is becoming a little pissed off...
tobi, with a mad face: i want ... more despair!
tobi: seems like all your friends are gathered. now il will easyer to kill all of them naruto! and it will be in front of your eyes! but don't worry! very soon you will die too!
naruto: you bastard! i'll stop you here and now!
tobi: how pathetic! 
kakashi: naruto, don't get provoked by him! we need to focus on shikaku's plan. it's the only hope we have. How much time you need more?
naruto: two minutes more...
guy: lee, ten ten, prepare yourself. we need to buy time.
naruto: no! i won't let you...
but guy interrupt naruto: naruto, shikaku, inoichi, neji and every ninja that is no long with us, choose to sacrifice his life in order to give an hope to all of us. we have to make this sacrifice was not in vain!
naruto:...
guy: and also... i want to kick their ass very badly!
guy kakashi lee ten ten hiashi chouza sai kiba shino hinata etc.. is lined up in front of the enemy.
naruto with ino choji and shikamaru is behind them.
guy: _naruto don't let our hope fade by!_


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 21, 2012)

Big chances of Naruto going berserk and Hinata shedding tears and oh lord, I want to see how Lee's reacting to his lifelong rival and friend's death.
I really really _really_ hope Kishi justifies Neji's death in some way in 615.
I'm not even a hardcore Neji fan but what's with that "sugarcoated" and bs death.

Tsunade might or might not show up in 615 but she's probably the next one to die.....


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 21, 2012)

Chapter 615: The Juubi's final transformation (or Shikaku's plan, can't decide)

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Everyone's reacts to Neji's death (even shinobi that never met him). Hinata cries blah blah

Obito: So, what will you Uzumaki Naruto?
Naruto: I... *more wood spikes impaling fodder* 
Kakashi: Naruto, we can't give up now... for Neji.
Naruto: Right, but what do we do. I don't enough chakra yet! *Kurama : no, were ready Naruto, let's go!*
Shikamaru: then it's time for the plan *Ino and Choji looking depressed behind him* We'll use the chakra of all the alliance to seal the juubi... inside you Naruto...
Naruto: ?!!!
*Juubi starts to get bigger, it's missing hand grows, his facial features move to the right place, 3 more tomoe appear in his eye*
Madara: the wood link () broke. We can't wait any longer. Start the ritual Obito, I'll destroy the alliance for good. *jumps down of the juubi*
Obito: ...I wanted to show them more despair. Guess that'll have to wait until I become juubi's jin... 
Naruto: So that's how it is... okay I'll do it, if no one else will dies...
Kakashi: are you sure Naruto? No one can tell what might happen...
Naruto: It's our only option right. I won't let anyone else die! Believe it! ()
Hinata: Naruto-kun, I believe in you!
Fodder: Yeah! Go Naruto!
Naruto: Everyone...
Madara: So you have a plan, I'll show how useless it is *PS starts to materialize around him*
Naruto: Kage bunshin no jutsu!
Obito: Ugh! what..? *his eyes go blank* 
Madara: Obito? No, juubi...
Juubi *through Obito*: Hello, humans... I'll kill you all...  *shakes Obito off it's back*
Madara: This makes things more difficult. Knew that kid would fail me in the end...
Naruto: That monster is talking?!!!
Note: The juubi is free, no one can stop it now!

Sasuke: so this is it? what is this place?
Orochimaru: Correct, Sasuke-kun. This is the Sage's sanctuary. It is said this is where all bijuu were born.
Sasuke: so, where is he? If you lied to me...
Mystery man hidden in the shadows: Sasuke, I'm the one you're looking for. I can give you answers, but first there's something I want you to do for me.
Note: who is this mysterious person!


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Dec 21, 2012)

BatoKusanagi said:


> We'll use the chakra of all the alliance to seal the juubi... inside you Naruto...
> Naruto: ?!!!
> 
> Naruto: So that's how it is... okay I'll do it, if no one else will dies...



I laughed so freaking hard at this.


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Dec 21, 2012)

Konoha 11 all get their ass kicked and then Kurama returns and calls them all fools and Naruto goes full power and pwns Obito with a Yellow Flash Rasenshuriken.

Chapter ends with Obito screaming in agony with Naruto and Kurama smirking.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 22, 2012)

What I think will happen in the next chapter.(I've already posted this in other threads)


> Naruto will be angry,really angry and knowing Kishimoto maybe we'll have a scene that will make us remember the day when Lee told Naruto to not attack Neji,because it wasn't the right time,in this case the Lee's role will be played by Lee himself again or Gai or even Kurama or Hinata or someone else.I really don't know.
> (Kishimoto could show us even a Naruto who calms down without someone's intervention...and frankly i would like a moment like this...)
> 
> By the way I think that after Naruto's reaction we'll see him swear on Neji's blood that he will make Obito and Madara pay for their cruelty...
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 22, 2012)

more deaths this time gai or another rookies dies


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2012)

Many more deaths will occur, each causing Naruto to ever so slightly grow as a person.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 22, 2012)

I predict a few things:

Naruto will briefly console Hinata.

Naruto tries even harder to defeat Obito. Will tell him that he won't forgive what he's done.

The Alliance (mainly the rookies and Gai) react to Neji's death.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 22, 2012)

i want to see more obito/madara infighting.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 22, 2012)

well, thats whatll happen - shikakus plan works, everyone is happy, but then juubi reaches its final transformation and all dies


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 22, 2012)

Surly Naruto will now dive head first into fight... But if he'll manage to do something or he'll fail miserably, I've no clue.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 22, 2012)

The rest of the rookies react to Neji's death while Naruto will BSOD. Hinata may or not do something about it. Naruto eventually will decide he won't forgive Obito for this blah blah (as if killing his parents when he was a child wasn't already enough but whatever).

Eventually Team 8 / 10 / Gai will enact Shikaku's plan.

We might see Sasuke.

I also predict agony until the next chapter.


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 22, 2012)

So no manga until next year, Neji's death is cliffhanger of the year


----------



## Talis (Dec 22, 2012)

Kages will show up.


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> So no manga until next year, Neji's death is cliffhanger of the year



but that is a shitty cliffhanger


----------



## Rational1955 (Dec 22, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> So no manga until next year, Neji's death is cliffhanger of the year



I thought there would be a chapter on Christmas or before then.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Dec 23, 2012)

Prediction: Killing Spree. Running Riot. KILLLIONAIRE!!!!!

Msdara: We fing them!>@!#$?

Naruto: WTF HAX


*Spoiler*: __ 




Insert Pure Pwnage reference here


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 23, 2012)

Hoping Naruto and/or Hinata do a clenched fist blood oath for Neji as a reference from the chuunin exams. 

Also potential rampage from Naruto, Hinata, Gai, Lee or Tenten.


----------



## handsock (Dec 23, 2012)

I predict Neji gives Naruto his eyes. Attaining Golden Byakugan, the real eyes of the Sage.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Dec 23, 2012)

handsock said:


> I predict Neji gives Naruto his eyes. Attaining Golden Byakugan, the real eyes of the Sage.



Neji's Byakugan was sealed by the curse mark. All he has are milky white corpse eyes now.

Ewwwwww... Corpse eyes.....


----------



## Jad (Dec 23, 2012)

Guys read the OP, it quite clearly states that Chapter 615 is coming as early as next week, or late next week. Since it has a shell date of 1/4. So you may get it as soon as the new year starts or a bit before. The person quite clearly said between Tuesday and First day of the new year.

Anyways I expect Gai to launch two new moves out of his 5 forms, Leapord and Snake style attacks. Since they fit the Gung Fu agenda of fighting style rather Chinese mythical beasts ; turtle, tiger, peacock and dragon.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Guys read the OP, it quite clearly states that Chapter 615 is coming as early as next week, or late next week. Since it has a shell date of 1/4. So you may get it as soon as the new year starts or a bit before. The person quite clearly said between Tuesday and First day of the new year.
> 
> Anyways I expect Gai to launch two new moves out of his 5 forms, Leapord and Snake style attacks. Since they fit the Gung Fu agenda of fighting style rather Chinese mythical beasts ; turtle, tiger, peacock and dragon.



Why would he use attacks weaker than Hirudora? They are useless.


----------



## Jad (Dec 23, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Why would he use attacks weaker than Hirudora? They are useless.



Well people don't always use there strongest attack all the time. Plus Hirudora might get in the way of people. I mean for example, he used the 5th Gate with Lee to attack Madara. I just think that perhaps, if I am right, his Snake or Leapord attack would be more precise, pin-pointed attacks aimed at Obito or Madara. I'm just throwing stuff out there. I'm hoping for a good slicing type attack, sort of like Danzou's wind attacks, or Nanto Seiken from Fist of the North Star.


----------



## auem (Dec 23, 2012)

8th gate 'midnight dragon' Gai....


----------



## Jad (Dec 23, 2012)

auem said:


> 8th gate 'midnight dragon' Gai....



How bout' no >_> I rather see everything Gai has to offer and than some. I just know he has more moves. I don't want to rush Gai's death, or rush the 8th Gate.

By the way, no Preview for next chapter?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Well people don't always use there strongest attack all the time. Plus Hirudora might get in the way of people. I mean for example, he used the 5th Gate with Lee to attack Madara. I just think that perhaps, if I am right, his Snake or Leapord attack would be more precise, pin-pointed attacks aimed at Obito or Madara. I'm just throwing stuff out there. I'm hoping for a good slicing type attack, sort of like Danzou's wind attacks, or Nanto Seiken from Fist of the North Star.



If he/they used the 5th gate to attack Madara you better hope it's ranged attacks like that, because they would just get slaughtered if they came up close.

And nope there was no preview.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 23, 2012)

...Thread says I have posted...

Yet I have no memory of this place. 

Anyways I predict the beginning to a 16 chapter special to do with a Neji flashback... 

Courtesy of Hinata.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 23, 2012)

No pointles flashbacks, save it for the anime


----------



## Annabella (Dec 23, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Anyways I predict the beginning to a *16 chapter special to do with a Neji flashback... *
> Courtesy of Hinata.



 that's too much I hope Kishi shows us the reactions of Team guy and the rookies within the space of a few pages.

Also, I predict Obito continuing to provoke Naruto, targeting more people close to him as they try to concentrate on the plan.

Juubi starts to become uncontrollable, the result will be fodders dying all over the place

The chapter ends with the alliance well and truly 'crippled with despair' but then something happens to give them hope again and that's the cliffhanger.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 23, 2012)

I predict Obito reveals that he's just henge'd and it's actually Moegi sitting on Udon's shoulders Goten and Trunks as Mighty-Mask style :sanji


----------



## Bart (Dec 23, 2012)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

Predictions are,

*1.* _Neji's death will be similar to what happened to Neo at the end of the Matrix, given Kishimoto's influence of the Matrix._
*2.* _We'll learn more of the House of Hyuga._
*3.* _The last actual panels of the chapter are a foreshadowing._


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 23, 2012)

I predict a boring chapter that is nothing but set up (like "The Shinobi Alliance Jutsu")


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are people talking about Tenten for the sake of making overused Tenten jokes, or do they actually think that there was any development between her and Neji as team-mates and Kishi will build on that?



Obviously the former.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Dec 23, 2012)

Hinata Is Shikaku Nara said:


> I laughed so freaking hard at this.


Good. Just channeling Kishi


----------



## Rosi (Dec 23, 2012)

I predict more "despair"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2012)

Obito might switch to attack Kakashi to further inflict more emotional damage in Naruto. But Madara might say that his time of leading the action is up and now he will decide their next move with the Juubi.

But I'm expecting to see the beast being caught in Shikaku's last strategy for real this time, after Naruto (and Hinata) pulls himself together since he is the key for this tactic.

Also, we're officially reaching 100 chapters with 615 since the arc started in 515.


----------



## Xin (Dec 23, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I predict more "despair"



Hopefully on the other side this time


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 23, 2012)

I predict more crying and more flashbacks from neji's team... lee's gona remember that he will defeat neji as he marked him his rival...then will go in rage mode with more gates maybe even gai will join as neji was his student and he was not able to protect him...

next kurama will tell he is done collecting chakra and chapter will end with naruto going into super biju rage mode...


----------



## Turrin (Dec 23, 2012)

Previewing the next chapter of Naruto and answering viewer comments:

[YOUTUBE]B1XYGX-7__s[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work:

Anyone else remember the days of Golden Byakugan? Will Haishi rampage? Does Shikaku's plan have to do with targeting Juubi's eye?


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 23, 2012)

Title- Invincible Immortal

Naruto drops Neji.....With tears running down his face. And says under his breathe....That its not to late to stop all of this. Saying this still a chance for you to come back to the light.

Obito Goes insane and starts screaming out. I just killed you friend. Your family is dead because of me The world is in shambles. What about the hatred, the lost, the total despair. You dont have a hope of winning. Submit to

Naruto...Yes...You did end the lives of many shinobi, my friend, and my family. But....its alright because they are all still alive.

Hinata starts crying and obito is beweilderd.

Naruto: They live on in each and everyone of us. In our memories and in our heart. Neji will live on in our memories of his comrades friends and families. I realies that is what it means to truly be alive. To be acknowleged.  Thats why we are not going to lose. To protect not only the shinobi world. But our legacy. Our memories. And our future. No matter how messed up it will be. Mistakes...losses, and hatred will always be there. But knowing how to live and move on to remember those why we have such hatred in our hearts and to have the courage to make sure no one else has to know that hatred is good enough for me. Neji, Jiraiya, Gramps, Mom and dad.....even Sasuke

Obito: STOP you can have all of it. Everyone will be alive. You will be hokage. Sasuke will be back. You wont know the difference. Everything will be perfect. There will be no need for hope or despair.  Everything will be perfect.

Naruto: I wish all my dreams would come true. But people died for a reason. to make a better future. I cant forsake their lives...Then they will truly be dead. Plus. It wouldnt be real. I rather be loser in real life with my own hands then be hokage in some fake dream world.

Obito: Stop.....(Flash backs of rin)

Kakashi: Obito he is right....We can never bring Rin back. Even if she exist and live in that dream world. We could never predict how she would change or grow. At the end of the day it would just be lie

Obito: *Rages and breaks free from Juubi as madara is left alone to tame it while it goes beserk. He lunges at Naruto using Kamui going insane. sucking in everything around him like a vaccum. Shinobi get sucked it and ripped to shreads by it. Obito tries to kill Naruto But Kakashi uses kamui to negate it and tackle them as they are left in the dimension to their own means. 

Kakashi: stands up doing hand signs as his sharingan turns off. and Raikiri  starts crackeling.

Obito: Live, Die, JUST DISSAPEAR INTO THE DARKNESS YOU PEICE OF TRASH

Kakashi: .....You were once a hero of the leaf. Even know. Back then....You are stll a hero to me. But it times to finish this.

Kakakshi: Kakashi Raikiri glows white with his white chakra. The shear intensity of it blows away his mask

CLiffhanger: The chakra that cut lightning itself. Kakashi bears his white fang to cut through the darkness.


Something like that. Bit long. But i cans ee it happening with a much more stricter script

Naruto:


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope Kishi won't make Guy, TenTen and Rock Lee to pass over Neji's death lightly. 

He tends to skip even the mentioning of someone's mourning phase and makes people act like the weren't affected by death of someone close to them at all... Example: no sadness from Suna siblings when their father got killed.

I want to see Guy and Rock Lee's reaction to Neji's death. Don't be dick here Kishi.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 23, 2012)

Enter _More_ House of Hyuga  action, and then next year the _Sauce_ can come in.


----------



## Klue (Dec 23, 2012)

More dead Hyuuga, give it to me Kishi.


----------



## Kaido (Dec 23, 2012)

some character that was relevant 400 chapters ago dies and nobody will cry.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 23, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> The Gai prediction was pretty much spot-on, I believe. I mean, at some point he'll have to show off all the gates, right? I'm not talking about Gai, but mostly about Kishimoto. The hype is incredible already.
> 
> Imagine Gai buying the alliance time. Time they need to get the tactics in motion. Time that Naruto and Kurama need to power up again.
> 
> ...


it would be a great opportunity to show if Juubi can use Izanagi 


Gai goes 8 gates, pwn Juubi and Madara and Obito conected to it, everybody is impressed, then their image just goes back to the original state and people are like "fuuuck"


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 24, 2012)

I predict Sasuke inherits the Will of the King and owns Madara


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 24, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> [sp]Title- Invincible Immortal
> 
> Naruto drops Neji.....With tears running down his face. And says under his breathe....That its not to late to stop all of this. Saying this still a chance for you to come back to the light.
> 
> ...



i would love that, but it isn't realistic


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm predicting Kiba's death :ho

One of Team 8 has to go


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 24, 2012)

I predict Akamaru's death, so that kiba will man-up and stop being a dog, who just bark and no bites...


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Akamaru's death, so that kiba will man-up and stop being a dog, who just bark and no bites...



Kiba can still become the man who helped save the world...


...if both him and Akamaru die :ho

Poor Akamaru would probably be forgotten though cause the only one who would miss him would be Kiba


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2012)

Ruby said:


> Kiba can still become the man who helped save the world...
> 
> 
> ...if both him and Akamaru die :ho
> ...



fixed for you!


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> fixed for you!



 

That's mean, I'm sure the rest of Konoha 11 would miss him


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2012)

The fading of Neji's seal isn't due to death, but the awakening of the Golden Bykugam.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 24, 2012)

Akamaru is the only one who should not die


----------



## brozy (Dec 24, 2012)

Enter Tonton! she is the Juubis mother in disguise and comes in to tell him off and to go to his room and think about what he's done!


----------



## Arisu (Dec 24, 2012)

Sasuke appears and he says that no one's killing Naruto before him, it's only his privilege. He pwns Tobi and Madara with his new secret jutsu from Orochimaru's lair


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2012)

Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> Sasuke appears and he says that no one's killing Naruto before him, it's only his privilege. He pwns Tobi and Madara with his new secret jutsu from Orochimaru's lair





how i see this:

Obito: So Naruto, finally I took down one of your comrade, even if I needed the juubi for it

Madara: ok Obito, you had your "i got some naruto's friend blabla". Now, having fun is over! Just kill that bra.. 

Madara, totsukaed: 

Obito: No! that's... 

Sasuke, in Susanoo mode: You thought you could kill my BFF before me? 

Obito: 

Obito: whatever, you cant do nothing now.... 

Sasuke: kukuku...

Sasuke: "Golden Byakugan!" 

Obito/Juubi: 

Obito: how could have you...

Sasuke: Oro GG! 

Obito: Orochi... Sob!

Sasuke: "golden fist!"

Obito: 

Sasuke: Now, am the one who soloes!

Fodders: sasuke saved us!!! 

Fodders:  sasuke!!!

Naruto: 

Sakura:  sasuke! I love you!

Naruto: 

Karuma: Naruto, let's finish this crappy manga!

Naruto: Fuck Yeah!!!

Naruto: "Kamikaze mode: Kyuubi - self nuclear bombing no jutsu"

End (of the world and the manga)


----------



## Uchia Obito (Dec 24, 2012)

Its a good time to switch the scene, otherwise we will see emotional stuff only, like tenten crying or Lee raging etc.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 24, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> how i see this:
> 
> Obito: So Naruto, finally I took down one of your comrade, even if I needed the juubi for it
> 
> ...



This should be canon


----------



## Mariko (Dec 24, 2012)

Ruby said:


> This should be canon



It should


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Title- Invincible Immortal
> 
> Naruto drops Neji.....With tears running down his face. And says under his breathe....That its not to late to stop all of this. Saying this still a chance for you to come back to the light.
> 
> ...



Bolded sounds way too much like Neville's speech in HP7.

Neville > Naruto. That won't happen.


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2012)

sasuke arrives on his slay giving naruto and tobi a present and then leaves


----------



## Mansali (Dec 24, 2012)

This is what will happen


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 24, 2012)

all i want is a reaction from Team Gai, that's all i'm asking for


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2012)

Mansali said:


> This is what will happen
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Mansali strikes again.  Slenderman Obito disapproves.

In all seriousness, I want to know how Madara will take finding out that Hashirama is in the death god. Maybe my crack prediction about him breaking it eventually will come true.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 24, 2012)

Mansali said:


> This is what will happen



hold ctrl on your keyboard while pressing + a bunch for those that dont know. ctrl and 0 to reset


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 24, 2012)

Neji dies in Naruto's arms *start of chapter* Madara consoles Naruto narsistically. Obito mocks Naruto, the juubi attacks again. Neji's body is further impaled and Naruto begins to rage. Kakashi tells Naruto to keep focused. Hinata is crying but still defending Naruto. Obito unveils a new attack from the juubi, kitscuchi (or however u spell his name) dies in battle, some named characters are desperately scattering like cockroaches. Obito talks about despair and Madara laughs . The cliffhanger is of Orochimaru and Sasuke in the that familiar place.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 24, 2012)

i predict it was all a genjutsu. either that or everyone currently around naruto are clones in a throwback to the chunin exams fight with kabuto.


*Spoiler*: __ 



:ho


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 24, 2012)

talk about epic trolling


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 25, 2012)

we get the juubi's backstory where he used to be a massive happy chakra filled monster until his crush (rikudo sennin's wife) friendzoned him. that is when his heart filled with hatred that sasuke lacks and he decided to crush the world


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2012)

Naruto suddenly wakes up, it was all a dream.
He then decides to go and paint the Hokage Monument which leads to Iruka cracking the shits with him


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 25, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Naruto suddenly wakes up, it was all a dream.
> He then decides to go and paint the Hokage Monument which leads to Iruka cracking the shits with him



Naruto wakes up _thinking_ it was all a dream.

He goes to paint the Hokage monument.

He vandalizes Hashirama's statue and suddenly Madara on a Perfect Susano'o falls out of the sky and rips him to shreds.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Dec 25, 2012)

Imagine this for a moment, fellow posters. Hinata and Sakura both in trouble, both about to be killed, and Naruto can only afford to save one, and he chooses Hinata, as tough as it may be for him to see Sakura go.

There would be a huge celebration on this site, a double celebration of sorts. Sakura gone forever, and Naruto basically choosing Hinata over her, implying greatly where his heart is truly at.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Dec 25, 2012)

I predict another Konoha 11 death maybe and once bodies start piling up Naruto really goes over the edge


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto wakes up _thinking_ it was all a dream.
> 
> He goes to paint the Hokage monument.
> 
> He vandalizes Hashirama's statue and suddenly Madara on a Perfect Susano'o falls out of the sky and rips him to shreds.





I rep'd you for this, just saiyan 

On-topic - I predict Gai going 8-Gates and soloing Juubi by poking it's eyes out... ... ...with Hirudora


----------



## mrsaphen (Dec 25, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Imagine this for a moment, fellow posters. Hinata and Sakura both in trouble, both about to be killed, and Naruto can only afford to save one, and he chooses Hinata, as tough as it may be for him to see Sakura go.
> 
> There would be a huge celebration on this site, a double celebration of sorts. Sakura gone forever, and Naruto basically choosing Hinata over her, implying greatly where his heart is truly at.



The people in Japan would go on a rampage if this happens. Because in Japan there are way more Sakura fans as Hinata fans.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 25, 2012)

If Naruto has to choose either Sakura or Hinata, they'd both be dead ;D 

Or he could always use his kage bunshin


----------



## rac585 (Dec 25, 2012)

Norngpinky said:


> If Naruto has to choose either Sakura or Hinata, they'd both be dead ;D
> 
> Or he could always use his kage bunshin



i'm inclined to agree. naruto hasn't been capable of saving much lately. though we all know he can't lose is bound to get something right eventually.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 25, 2012)

mrsaphen said:


> The people in Japan would go on a rampage if this happens. Because in Japan there are way more Sakura fans as Hinata fans.



According to the latest character poll Hinata is actually more popular than Sakura in Japan.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 25, 2012)

Yamato has evolved into a Hashirama.


----------



## mrsaphen (Dec 25, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> According to the latest character poll Hinata is actually more popular than Sakura in Japan.



Yeah, I misunderstood something.


----------



## auem (Dec 25, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> According to the latest character poll Hinata is actually more popular than Sakura in Japan.



bound to happen...it is ultimately on Kishi whom to promote and he chose Hinata....


----------



## slickcat (Dec 25, 2012)

I predict either more deaths from named characters. Or Naruto either getting reckless or going H.A.M


----------



## Shattering (Dec 25, 2012)

auem said:


> bound to happen...it is ultimately on Kishi whom to promote and he chose Hinata....



Yeah that's why Kishi made a movie about Narusaku...

I don't give a darn about pairings, but come on, the only thing I have seen about Naruhina last chapters was friendship... unless anybody thinks that Neji is in love with Nardo too, it's the same for me.

Tbh I don't think Naruto will go further with any girl but if he has to... Narusaku would be the only possible option, now more than never since we know that Kishi's wife is like Sakura and Kishi said that Sasuke was inspired in one friend from mid-school, it couldn't be more obvious 

But as I said it doesn't matter, this manga is about Naruto/Sasuke bond, friendship and never give up 


*Back to the topic* I expect more characters death, Obito taunting Naruto, maybe some Obito/Madara interaction and Kurama being ready to rumble at the end


----------



## Leptirica (Dec 25, 2012)

Who's gonna die next? I say Bee. BD


----------



## Xin (Dec 25, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Who's gonna die next? I say Bee. BD



I guess he will be absorbed soon.


----------



## Fay (Dec 25, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Imagine this for a moment, fellow posters. Hinata and Sakura both in trouble, both about to be killed, and Naruto can only afford to save one, and he chooses Hinata, as tough as it may be for him to see Sakura go.
> 
> There would be a huge celebration on this site, a double celebration of sorts. Sakura gone forever, and Naruto basically choosing Hinata over her, implying greatly where his heart is truly at.



I had the exact same thoughts a few weeks ago when the alliance first arrived. Only I don't think Sakura will die, Kakashi won't let it happen .


----------



## Talis (Dec 25, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Yeah that's why Kishi made a movie about Narusaku...
> 
> I don't give a darn about pairings, but come on, the only thing I have seen about Naruhina last chapters was friendship... unless anybody thinks that Neji is in love with Nardo too, it's the same for me.
> 
> ...


Thats interesting, in which interview was that?
Such things are actually interesting for me.


----------



## yahiko00 (Dec 25, 2012)

IMHO I agree with the idea that Sakura can't die.

We have a basic "love square" like this : Hinata -> Naruto -> Sakura -> Sasuke
Sakura is somehow a link between those two boys.
This is the main reason, Kishimoto can't make her die.

That is why, it is highly probable that Sakura will be "at stake" for the ultimate battle between Naruto and Sasuke.

Also, it implies that Hinata can't have a date with Naruto until then.

PS : Sorry for my pityfull english, but I'm French so...


----------



## mrsaphen (Dec 25, 2012)

Talis said:


> Thats interesting, in which interview was that?
> Such things are actually interesting for me.



That Sakura looks like Kishimotos wife didn't say Kishimoto himself. Oda said it.


----------



## Talis (Dec 25, 2012)

mrsaphen said:


> That Sakura looks like Kishimotos wife didn't say Kishimoto himself. Oda said it.


I actually mean Kishi's life story which inspired him and put things of it in Naruto.


----------



## DivineDart (Dec 25, 2012)

"That Jutsu" is actually the Shounen no Jutsu in which Naruto summons Goku to handle his business.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2012)

Naruto remembers the things Nagato told him about war back in the Pain arc and wonders if what he is feeling right now is the same thing Nagato felt when Yahiko died.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 25, 2012)

wow, so kiba dies this chapter  this was unexpected


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 25, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> wow, so kiba dies this chapter  this was unexpected



And where, might I ask, did you take that info from?


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 25, 2012)

Saturnine said:


> And where, might I ask, did you take that info from?



I'm calling shenanigans on this one!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea, Kiba dies because his eternal rival, Neji, died in the last chapter. It turns out that Kiba can smell natural energy, and because he can smell natural energy, he can have Akamaru pee on specific parts of the environment, contaminating the areas from which the Juubi is gathering the most of its power.

He could always smell natural energy, he just never quite understood what the smell was. He realizes that there's a connection between that smell and this current battle now, because Naruto, when he enters into Sage Mode, or is concentrating to do so, has the exact same smell consistently flying towards him that the Juubi does.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 25, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Yea, Kiba dies because his eternal rival, Neji, died in the last chapter. It turns out that Kiba can smell natural energy, and because he can smell natural energy, he can have Akamaru pee on specific parts of the environment, contaminating the areas from which the Juubi is gathering the most of its power.
> 
> He could always smell natural energy, he just never quite understood what the smell was. He realizes that there's a connection between that smell and this current battle now, because Naruto, when he enters into Sage Mode, or is concentrating to do so, has the exact same smell consistently flying towards him that the Juubi does.



I never realized this.  Good notice!  Poor Akamaru


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 25, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Yea, Kiba dies because his eternal rival, Neji, died in the last chapter. It turns out that Kiba can smell natural energy, and because he can smell natural energy, he can have Akamaru pee on specific parts of the environment, contaminating the areas from which the Juubi is gathering the most of its power.
> 
> He could always smell natural energy, he just never quite understood what the smell was. He realizes that there's a connection between that smell and this current battle now, because Naruto, when he enters into Sage Mode, or is concentrating to do so, has the exact same smell consistently flying towards him that the Juubi does.



So when did Naruto become animal planet?


----------



## takL (Dec 25, 2012)

Talis said:


> I actually mean Kishi's life story which inspired him and put things of it in Naruto.



from what ive heard oda was only joking. he said it in return for kishs odas wife looked like nami comment. they are friends.
plus kish met his wife at the dentist she was working for as a receptionist. he had a toothache and she happened to be his fan. 

gossips aside,  guy in shock over the loss of his student might open the 8th gate. then maybe kurotuchi dies in front of kitsuchi.  darui or c too protecting bee. followed by akamaru protecting kiba. 
and shikakus last plan starts to work.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 25, 2012)

Talis said:


> I actually mean Kishi's life story which inspired him and put things of it in Naruto.



Sorry mate I don't remember it exactly, it was probably from a 2008 interwiew, somebody asked him about Narusaku/Naruhina and Kishi said that his manga was about *Naruto/Sasuke * and his friendship, and then he said that he is like Naruto and Sasuke represents a friend from mid-school...


----------



## Fay (Dec 25, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Sorry mate I don't remember it exactly, it was probably from a 2008 interwiew, *somebody asked him about Narusaku/Naruhina and Kishi said that his manga was about Naruto/Sasuke  and his friendship*, and then he said that he is like Naruto and Sasuke represents a friend from mid-school...



What you're saying is not true at all. Never in the time I've been a fan of this manga (2006 mind you) have I heard of this, and I'm a rabid Kishimoto interview stalker.

Feel free to prove me wrong...with a quote and a legit link to the interview.

Edit: and dearest takl already cleared up the wife thingy.

For anyone interested, a compilation of Kishimoto interviews can be found here: link.
Mind you, the most recent ones from RTN aren't posted there yet.


----------



## Talis (Dec 25, 2012)

Naruto will rage and rage and rage again until he farts.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 25, 2012)

takL said:


> gossips aside,  guy in shock over the loss of his student might open the 8th gate. then maybe kurotuchi dies in front of kitsuchi.  darui or c too protecting bee. followed by akamaru protecting kiba.
> and shikakus last plan starts to work.


aw poor Gai. his time is nearing. >_< 
I can see Darui dying too but no one else of the rookies..


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 25, 2012)

Emm...
I lose my reading comprehension skills at 4:45 in the morning, so can someone help me?

Did the first post confirm that chapter 615 is coming out this week
or
Did it confirm that we have to wait until the first week of january to get two chapters (615, 616) back to back?


----------



## SaiST (Dec 25, 2012)

krakonfive said:


> Emm...
> I lose my reading comprehension skills at 4:45 in the morning, so can someone help me?




Don't expect anything. Be pleasantly surprised whenever it does drop.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 25, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Yea, Kiba dies because his eternal rival, Neji, died in the last chapter.



Since when ere Neji and Kiba rivals? Nejis's rival has always been Rock Lee.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 25, 2012)

idk why but I feel like kishi is making characters die so we can understand Sasuke's pain...


----------



## Hiei312 (Dec 25, 2012)

he's making characters die so Obito's eventual change of heart and sacrificing himself to rinne tensei the alliance shinobi has more meaning.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> he's making characters die so Obito's eventual change of heart and sacrificing himself to rinne tensei the alliance shinobi has more meaning.



Oh hell naw.


----------



## Hiei312 (Dec 25, 2012)

yup..it'll be something like Madara saying "remember the deal we had", and then Obito delivering his trademark line "those who don't follow the rules are trash, but those who abandon their friends are lower than trash" as he dies to revive the alliance people.

Sasuke returns after a powerup to fight Madara (Kishi made it quite clear that madara has become Sasuke's biggest target now since he considers his existence an insult to Itachi's efforts). the renewed alliance led by Naruto battles the Juubi.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Dec 25, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> wow, so kiba dies this chapter  this was unexpected



Excellent news. We need more death and blood and gore.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 25, 2012)

I predict Lee retaliating in this next chapter...and their Sensei, Gai will certainly have have his say, as well...


8th Gate is surely Incoming....


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 26, 2012)

Unbroken said:


> idk why but I feel like kishi is making characters die so we can understand Sasuke's pain...


Not _we_. it's so that the shinobi alliance especially konoha ninjas can understand Sasuke's pain and quest for revenge, and accept his redemption.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

So this is for all intents and purposes last year chapter? I expect it to have a damn good cliffhanger, third form Juubi most likely.


----------



## auem (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So this is *for all intents and purposes* last year chapter? I expect it to have a damn good cliffhanger, third form Juubi most likely.



that chapter was 614....this chapter is going to officially release on first week of jan,2013..even if we get it in next 5 days(within 31st).....

so Neji's dying moment was the supposed 'cliffhanger'.....


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh I thought 615 would be the year's cliffhanger... 

I'm really hoping for a few pages worth of team Guy's reaction to Neji's demise... Wanna see Tenten go nuts with grief. Now that Neji's death is the cliffhanger, I'm not sure what will go from here. I thought the next chapter would be guy and lee going 8th gates as the cliffhanger


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

I predict Obito keeps taunting Naruto and he attacks him, but to no avail. 

Then Obito will probably say something along the lines of "See? It's like I said, all shinobi, even you, will eventually become trash. The Mugen Tsukuyomi is the only way to stop this cycle!"

Then of course, Nardo spouts more of his Hokage bullshit.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2012)

Cannot wait for Tobi's TnJ at Naruto attempt.  Also, Hinata should tell Naruto to focus and not get distracted no matter who dies, because in war people die.  It's a given.


----------



## Burke (Dec 26, 2012)

i predict the eradication of all ninja above chuunin level
thus hammering home the "new generation" idea


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 26, 2012)

As far as im concerned every character can end up dead.
But not Akamaru. I forbid it.


----------



## ed17 (Dec 26, 2012)

I predict Tenten's rage as she will open her secret scroll which contains 600 billions of explosive kunai


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 26, 2012)

As kishi said there will be more deaths , i predict naruto is going ape shit and beats obito then obito gets flashbacks preparing for the Tnj


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

I predict Tenten and lee goes apeshit and reveals some stuff..

Tenten: she actually had the Banana fan with her 
Lee: Gates, gates everywhere..

But then Tenten will over strain herself in using the banana fan and gets killed..
Lee somehow survives because Guy will tank an attack aimed at him..


----------



## Rinnel (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know if it's fake or not but I found this on 2ch :



> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd:2012/12/26(水) 18:24:20.70 IDLL2kOZIS
> サスケきたみたい
> 
> きたあああああ


Kaze seems to me reliable.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Rinnel said:


> I don't know if it's fake or not but I found this on 2ch :
> 
> 
> Kaze seems to me reliable.


Wouldn't surprise me, honestly, even if I am skeptical about this spoiler. I always figured what he was up to would be offpaneled and referenced later.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 26, 2012)

Sasuke-sama shows his ass finally


----------



## Talis (Dec 26, 2012)

Couldnt he say where Sasuke showed up?


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

SASUKE SAMA WHAT!!!!!!!!!

No I won't believe this until I see it with my own eyes.

Did he really meet with them and arrived?

Oh my fuwkin gawd.


----------



## Talis (Dec 26, 2012)

How could Obito and Madara be the place he went before lol.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Kaze is a reliable source, I remember him from flashbacks.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 26, 2012)

Rinnel said:


> I don't know if it's fake or not but I found this on 2ch :
> 
> 
> Kaze seems to me reliable.



doubt there are spoilers yet. he probably just wants sasuke to appear like the rest of this board.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh god.. please tell me this isn't some sort of mean joke

Sasuke is coming I'm actually excited about this chapter now!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Sasuke appearing is the most predictable cliffhanger for this year's end.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't be surprised if its just a flashback of Sasuke during the TNJ group therapy session.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Sasuke appearing is the most predictable cliffhanger for this year's end.



This is the 1st chapter of the year.

It's Sauce year.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

I didn't want to get my hopes up I've been predicting him to appear at the end of every chapter for the past few weeks 

But yeah it makes sense for him to appear as the cliffhanger...Kishi saving the best till last


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

As long as we get some answers I'm okay with the Sauce year.

But does it also mean TOWKE is off-paneled?


----------



## shibunari (Dec 26, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Sasuke appearing is the most predictable cliffhanger for this year's end.



and the best!


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 26, 2012)

Kishi wouldn't have been joking if Sasuke really does show up first chapter of the year to make it Sasuke's year.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

It's not a cliffhanger.

This chapter is scheduled for next year.

2012's cliffhanger was Neji dying like a noob.


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

yea it seems to be a post by kaze which means sasuke will probably appear.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Sasuke's year I want to see his meeting with TOWKE on panel though..


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

he also says the Madara is sealed!!!!!


◆Kaze/dDnrcMd:2012/12/26(水) 18:24:20.70 IDLL2kOZIS 
マダラが封印されたぁぁぁ


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

vered said:


> he also says the Madara is sealed!!!!!



What? 

And Sasuke. Hm, I'm not sure whether it's the right time


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's not a cliffhanger.
> 
> This chapter is scheduled for next year.
> 
> 2012's cliffhanger was Neji dying like a noob.



I forgot we read chapters a week earlier. 
Still it's a cliffhanger and the start of the Year of Sauce.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Sasuke ONE SHOTS MADARA!

GOD!

HAHA!


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

vered said:


> he also says the Madara is sealed!!!!!
> 
> 
> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd:2012/12/26(水) 18:24:20.70 IDLL2kOZIS
> マダラが封印されたぁぁぁ



HOLY DEAR GOD


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

we dont know who sealed Madara but kaze claims he was sealed!!!!!
could it be sasuke???


----------



## Mansali (Dec 26, 2012)

Madara will than be summoned alive (if these rumours are true)

Peekacheeka - I'm worried about him


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

HAHAHA SASUKE YOU INCREDIBLE BASTARD. 

or maybe it was Obito


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

vered said:


> he also says the Madara is sealed!!!!!
> 
> 
> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd:2012/12/26(水) 18:24:20.70 IDLL2kOZIS
> マダラが封印されたぁぁぁ



Already..? that was quick


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

And suddenly I think he's trolling us....

But then I remember Kaze was the one who posted spoilers for 606...

IDK


----------



## shibunari (Dec 26, 2012)

It will be Rin's year.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

It has to be some trolling from Madara.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Madara and Sauce have to meet before either of them die/get sealed


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Already..? that was quick



The Alliance would've taken years.

Sasuke ended it in 1 second.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 26, 2012)

vered said:


> he also says the Madara is sealed!!!!!
> 
> 
> ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd:2012/12/26(水) 18:24:20.70 IDLL2kOZIS
> マダラが封印されたぁぁぁ



I imagine Pika will be pissed


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Totsuka Sword GG?


----------



## Mansali (Dec 26, 2012)

It could be a cliff hanger and next chapter Madara escapes and one shots Sasuke


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

still wait for confirmation but i cant believe kishi would troll madara like that.
unless sasuke aquiered new powers while being off panel.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The Alliance would've taken years.
> 
> Sasuke ended it in 1 second.



loll I knew he'd be the one to take Mads down in just one chapter..he doesn't mess around does he?


----------



## Shattering (Dec 26, 2012)

Wtf??? they guy who says Madara is sealed is trustable or trolls usually?


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Madara has a long way to go to rival Sasuke kun.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh god, is Sasuke going to hijack their plan and take the Juubi for himself?


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2012)

I would lol so much if Kishi trolls Madara this hard now. Though this simply can't be real spoiler.


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Wtf??? they guy who says Madara is sealed is trustable or trolls usually?



kaze is a reliable spoiler provider.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

I told you I told you this about Madara like what, 4 months ago 

I knew Kishi would troll him.

But other than that, I am not sold to this.I need chapter.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 26, 2012)

No Madara-sama!!! it's to soon!!!
Must be fake!


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Wtf??? they guy who says Madara is sealed is trustable or trolls usually?



Kaze also posted spoilers for "You let Rin Die" so yeah, even though it sounds impossible, he is a reliable source.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

Kishi hyped him too much, there is no way he would be trolled that hard. I would rather believe he trolled Obito like that even though I love him.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Oh god, is Sasuke going to hijack their plan and take the Juubi for himself?



Yes, and become the strongest muthafucka the world has ever seen.

Naruto is childsplay to Sasuke now.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh I forgot about Pika... As much as I love Sauce..please let the spoiler be fake for his sake it can't be permenant sealing...can it?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

Not to mention, Orochimaru escaped Totsuka in his own way. Madara will also find his way(if that's what sealed him), knowing Kishi.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 26, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> loll I knew he'd be the one to take Mads down in just one chapter..he doesn't mess around does he?



He didi for Itachi  

but I want Madara


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

As long as Sasuke did it, I'm fine...seriously though I can't believe it.

There's no way Sasuke appears and Madara gets sealed in the same chapter...it's too much


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

No way would kishi troll madara (the strongest character the Manga has ever seen bar Rikudou sennin himself ) and let him be sealed in a chapter just to hype Sasuke.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe sealing Madara was Shikaku's plan?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

If this spoiler is true than Kishi surpassed Kubo on trolling. 

Congrats Kishi


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

vered said:


> No way would kishi troll madara (the strongest character the Manga has ever seen bar Rikudou sennin himself ) and let him be sealed in a chapter just to hype Sasuke.



Sasuke was compared to Madara 300 chapters ago.

Sasuke has a scroll that can control who whole world.

Madara is an ant to him.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

I thought trolling Oro again was going to be Sasuke's hype fight.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2012)

vered said:


> No way would kishi troll madara (the strongest character the Manga has ever seen bar Rikudou sennin himself ) and let him be sealed in a chapter just to hype Sasuke.



The spoiler doesn't really say that it's Sasuke who sealed him or even that Sasuke appeared at the battlefield.

All we know is that Sasuke is seen on panel and Madara is sealed.

Maybe Sasuke is seen with Orochimaru and then in Madara is trolled by someone other. Possibly Juubi, since Madara said that when it evolves next time they can't control it anymore.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 26, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Not to mention, Orochimaru escaped Totsuka in his own way. Madara will also find his way(if that's what sealed him), knowing Kishi.



Orochimaru not escaped Totsuka!
he had a *horcrux*!...and Sasuke "summoned" him!


----------



## Shattering (Dec 26, 2012)

shibunari said:


> He didi for Itachi
> 
> but I want Madara



It could be something like:

A wild Totsuka appears and pierces Madara's ass!!!

It's super effective!!!

*Madara:* No! It can't be! Itachi???

*Sasuke:* No bitch, no need to bother my brother with you, rest in peace 

*Madara:* asdiajldahndsoajhdal?s


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2012)

Oro & Sasuke went to other place not the war. If this spoiler is real (I hope so), then It's not gonna be Sasuke who sealed him.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Juubi seals Madara I hope it goes on a rampage after..


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 26, 2012)

Sasuke > Madara 100% confirmed

The King returns


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> It could be something like:
> 
> A wild Totsuka appears and pierces Madara's ass!!!
> 
> ...



I repped you for this... just saying


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

shibunari said:


> Orochimaru not escaped Totsuka!
> he had a *horcrux*!...and Sasuke "summoned" him!



Well, Madara also has his own "horcrux" in Black Zetsu(if he is still alive, that is)


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Juubi seals Madara I hope it goes on a rampage after..



Juubi most likely has access to Human Path and Gedo Mazo's Soul Dragon so sealing Madara wouldn't be really farfetched for Juubi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Sasuke is at the cliffhanger of the chapter.It can't be a cliffhanger if he is somewhere else.

And Alliance sucks, they can't seal Madara this quickly. I'm sure Shikaku's plan is based on more Obito's defeat.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> The spoiler doesn't really say that it's Sasuke who sealed him or even that Sasuke appeared at the battlefield.
> 
> All we know is that Sasuke is seen on panel and Madara is sealed.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke is seen with Orochimaru and then in Madara is trolled by someone other. Possibly Juubi, since Madara said that when it evolves next time they can't control it anymore.



Yeah this is all baseless spec for now, but it's all fun.


----------



## TroLLSama (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochimaru was the one who sealed madara

info 100%


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Dec 26, 2012)

> 893 ： ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd ：2012/12/26(水) 11:36:01.36 ID:Rf3+GHWu
> 今日もなさそうです。誰かが取れるかもしれません。


that's kaze  post the others are quote made by others.

check it here
starfish


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

It could be a cliffhanger if he's just about to meet TOWKE.. and we're left wondering who it could be..?


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

There is no TOWKE.

It's them.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> that's kaze  post the others are quote made by others.
> 
> check it here
> starfish



He doesn't have chapter? This sucked.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> It could be something like:
> 
> A wild Totsuka appears and pierces Madara's ass!!!
> 
> ...



It's ok for me...
Only if happens after they talk + Mada flashback!
So..yeah..Totsuka GG, and Sasuke solos!


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> that's kaze  post the others are quote made by others.
> 
> check it here
> starfish



"It is unlikely to be today. Maybe someone can take."


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2012)

Gotta admit that it sounded very fishy in the first place.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

So Madara doesn't get sealed after all..


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Madara getting sealed in one chapter made me lol but knowing Kishi, it wasn't impossible.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 26, 2012)

All fake????

No Sasuke!.....

but it means Madara still 'alive'


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Madara getting sealed in one chapter made me lol but knowing Kishi, it wasn't impossible.



Madara has been around long enough now, he escaped sealing once, so it would've been the right time. 

That will be his fate either way.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

I got excited for nothing as always

At least Madara is still around


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

thankfully its not true.
should be careful when other posts are citing the so called spoiler providers.
though the 2ch members fell for it as well.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Madara has been around long enough now, he escaped sealing once, so it would've been the right time.
> 
> That will be his fate either way.



He will get sealed, I believe that too but first a set up would have been nice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

There was a fake spoiler saying that the strongest villain in the series was sealed out of nowhere before doing anything and before getting a flashback?

Whoever fell for that should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> There was a fake spoiler saying that the strongest villain in the series was sealed out of nowhere before doing anything and before getting a flashback?
> 
> Whoever fell for that should be ashamed of themselves.



The provider was supposed to be "100% trustable"


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm actually kinda glad that Sasuke doesn't appear. He needs to do it after at least one of the villains is gone, otherwise it would be too much.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a feeling this chapter will be a lot of Neji wrap-up. Probably half. Then we get a lot of angry yelling Naruto and the chapter might end with him about to land one on Obito. 

I'm having trouble imagining this is going to be very action-packed after the amount of deaths we had in the last two chapters though.

I'm not sure it's worth waiting around 24/7 for.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 26, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I'm actually kinda glad that Sasuke doesn't appear. He needs to do it after at least one of the villains is gone, otherwise it would be too much.



I think his new resolve shouldn't be off-paneled.We should see it step by step and relate to his feelings for the first time.

And some answers, really.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I'm actually kinda glad that Sasuke doesn't appear. He needs to do it after at least one of the villains is gone, otherwise it would be too much.



??????

That doesn't even make any sense.

1) Sasuke is not a villain.
2) Sasuke doesn't have to appear on the battlefield.

It wouldn't have made any sense to skip over "them", "the scroll", and everything it entitles only to make references or flashbackz to it later on anyway.


----------



## ed17 (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling this chapter will be Neji's flashback



here, fixed it for you


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

Sutol said:


> ??????
> 
> That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> ...



I meant on the battlefield. The fact that Sasuke is not a villain would make this fight even more of a mess, just three-way mess. Not to mention having three characters with different motivations(Madara most likely doesn't want Infinite Tsukiyomi) opposing main hero at the same time is kinda fucked up. ANd Naruto will most likely focus all his attention on drama with Sasuke, not on two strong villains who need to be taken care of. And I forgot about Juubi


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I think his new resolve shouldn't be off-paneled.We should see it step by step and relate to his feelings for the first time.
> 
> And some answers, really.



Exactly. I'd like the meeting to be on panel, not shown through flashbacks. It'll make his character development more plausible. I think flashbacks take away from the significance of an event because often they take place when something else important is happening. I want the meeting to be the main focus.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I meant on the battlefield. The fact that Sasuke is not a villain would make this fight even more of a mess, just three-way mess. Not to mention having three characters with different motivations(Madara most likely doesn't want Infinite Tsukiyomi) opposing main hero at the same time is kinda fucked up. ANd Naruto will most likely focus all his attention on drama with Sasuke, not on two strong villains who need to be taken care of. And I forgot about Juubi



Opposing main hero? 

Sasuke is targeting Madara.

Obito & Naruto will continue their little feud with each other.

None of them will be taken care of by the alliance.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 26, 2012)

I imagine something like this happening;
Leading us all to realise that Madara is going to reveal himself as Santa Clause to the Alliance, causing Rock Lee to rage at his parents lying to him for 16yrs and solo Madara, Juubi and Obito with *Dynamic Drunken Fist Style Entry*


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

Manga Panda ‏@MangaPanda1

Big 3 (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece) will be tomorrow. Spread the word!


----------



## SaiST (Dec 26, 2012)

OP's updated.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope it'll be 20% about Neji's death, then switch to the Kages or Sasuke.


----------



## Talis (Dec 26, 2012)

Next chapter starts with Neji being revealed as a kagebunshin.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 26, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I hope it'll be *0%* about Neji's death, then switch to the Kages or Sasuke.



Fixed for you!

Neiji, a random fodder, is dead cause someone's called him "genius" someday ()

Now let's go ahead....


----------



## Mateush (Dec 26, 2012)

Talis said:


> Next chapter starts with Neji being revealed as a kagebunshin.



I just thought about writing the same, but I was like meh


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2012)

Let's just skip over Neji and read something actually interesting.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow these Kage Bushin jokes/ comments make Neji's death even more pointless!


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

yeah, i am not gonna lie..... skip the hyuuga scenes entirely. give them a  few pages but nothing more.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 26, 2012)

hopefully the chapter is a triple issue with killer bee fusing with samehada because his ally neji died by getting penetrated by long and hard wood


----------



## Shattering (Dec 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> yeah, i am not gonna lie..... skip the hyuuga scenes entirely. give them a  few pages but nothing more.



Neji is a fodder without relevance, so he will not have half a chapter of flashback like Itachi or Obito, he will get 3-4 chapters of super interesting flashbacks like Kabuto, that's how it works, I can see Naruto dieing and getting 1 panel of flashbacks, but if the Ramen guy is the one dieing he would get like 10 chapters of flashbacks... yep.


The more fodder and boring you are the more chapters of your fucking boring life you get...

Sometimes I hate this manga


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Neji is a fodder without relevance, so he will not have half a chapter of flashback like Itachi or Obito, he will get 3-4 chapters of super interesting flashbacks like Kabuto, that's how it works, I can see Naruto dieing and getting 1 panel of flashbacks, but if the Ramen guy is the one dieing he would get like 10 chapters of flashbacks... yep.
> 
> 
> The more fodder and boring you are the more chapters of your fucking boring life you get...
> ...


neji is not that much of a fodder but his death is retarded.... reminds me of naruto having hatred in him for the villagers............... 500 chapters in and we learn that  after he becomes a hero, almost dies saving the village many times, and even has this hero party thingy after defeating pain.......... 

neji's death is like that. where the fuck did that even come from?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 26, 2012)

*I found a spoiler guys so i will post it here !* 


[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> *I found a spoiler guys so i will post it here !*
> 
> 
> [sp][/sp]



no backgrounds? too kubo like so fake


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it's a fanart...


----------



## Shattering (Dec 26, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Well it's a fanart...



LOL no dude, it's a real spoiler pic from the real manga, don't make *alexu9696* look like a naive guy 

BTW really cool fanart


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> neji is not that much of a fodder but his death is retarded.... reminds me of naruto having hatred in him for the villagers............... 500 chapters in and we learn that  after he becomes a hero, almost dies saving the village many times, and even has this hero party thingy after defeating pain..........
> 
> neji's death is like that. where the fuck did that even come from?


It came out of nowhere because it's FUCKING WAR. It's supposed to make the war more realistic. 

*sigh* There are some people you just can't please.



alexu9696 said:


> *I found a spoiler guys so i will post it here !*
> 
> 
> [sp][/sp]


That's not Kishi's art style.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

That pic is definitely fan art. Looks extrememly similar to what we've seen before too.

I love how Mansali posted in one thread as last post and no worries in the other


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> That pic is definitely fan art. Looks extrememly similar to what we've seen before too.
> 
> I love how Mansali posted in one thread as last post and no worries in the other



It's from this guy named -S- on NB.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

No Worries said:


> It came out of nowhere because it's FUCKING WAR. It's supposed to make the war more realistic.
> 
> *sigh* There are some people you just can't please.
> 
> That's not Kishi's art style.



you call this shit stain of a "war story" a war? 

it is the entire effing world against two guys with nukes. not  a war by any stretch of the word. 

and neji's death is forced for one big ass reason.......... he died protecting hinata. not naruto. protecting hinata who is protecting naruto. it is as if kishi was like "kill hinata again. more sales" but the editors were like "no. no. no. kill someone else because it is redundant" so the BEST thing they got was "kill this dude protecting another dude who us protecting another dude".  

this is not even going into the "oh, so now after 100 chapter, you kill people kishi? ".


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> you call this shit stain of a "war story" a war?
> 
> it is the entire effing world against two guys with nukes. not  a war by any stretch of the word.
> 
> ...


That's not the damn point.

I'm saying that this one moment was a realistic representation of war, and it fit in well with Neji's themes.

Think whatever you will of the war as a whole, because that's not what I'm arguing about.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 26, 2012)

You guys know who's birthday is tomorrow's?

Hinata.

Its going to be a Hinata Chapter.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

Fits in well with side branch protects the main branch though. And hizashi protecting hiashi, despite how he resented the main branch. Neji actually sacrificed himself without any resentment towards the main branch. I guess one could see it as forced since it was so unexpected, but at the same time. Kishi used flashbacks perfectly and the caged bird part was poetic, but it could just be me :/


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> You guys know who's birthday is tomorrow's?
> 
> Hinata.
> 
> Its going to be a Hinata Chapter.


You know what be a great gift? Madara's foot up her ass.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> you call this *shit stain *of a "war story" a war?
> 
> it is the *entire effing world* against two guys with nukes. not  a war by any stretch of the word.
> 
> ...



It's not the whole world. It's only the ninjas. 

This whole time all Kishi as been doing is building up to this point. Meaning all of the shit that was going on before was only a setup.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

No Worries said:


> That's not the damn point.
> 
> I'm saying that this one moment was a realistic representation of war, and it fit in well with Neji's themes.
> 
> Think whatever you will of the war as a whole, because that's not what I'm arguing about.


in order for something to be a realistic representation of *war*, it has to happen in a setting of a "*war*".

on the other hand,  if this was a realistic representation of a police force fighting two criminals with a tank then......... yeah, your right


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> You guys know who's birthday is tomorrow's?
> 
> Hinata.
> 
> Its going to be a Hinata Chapter.


Implying mangekas actually give a shit about the arbitrarily chosen birthdates of their characters.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 26, 2012)

The Big G said:


> You guys know who's birthday is tomorrow's?
> 
> Hinata.
> 
> Its going to be a Hinata Chapter.



This post completely misses the part where the _official_ release isn't actually tomorrow. 

Anyways if the Juubi doesn't transform again next chapter I'll be surprised. (Since I can't remember the last time something Kishi blantantly foreshadowed didn't appear the next chapter.)


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> It's not the whole world. It's only the ninjas.


good point.......... the entire world of naruto 



> This whole time all Kishi as been doing is building up to this point. Meaning all of the shit that was going on before was only a setup.


that even makes it worse 



The Big G said:


> You guys know who's birthday is tomorrow's?
> 
> Hinata.
> 
> Its going to be a Hinata Chapter.



so......... does that mean more 3 rice cup spoilers by ohana?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> good point.......... the entire world of naruto
> 
> 
> that even makes it worse



The entire world of Naruto is not just made up of ninjas. 

There are more regular people than ninjas.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 26, 2012)

The worst that could happen IMO is a flash back dedicated to Neji.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> The entire world of Naruto is not just made up of ninjas.



the world of naruto as in what kishi showed us. in other words, the 5 villages and the moon 




> There are more regular people than ninjas.


 name 10 normal people manga wise


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> the world of naruto as in what kishi showed us. in other words, the 5 villages and the moon
> 
> 
> name 10 normal people manga wise



1. Teuchi
2. Ayame
3. Shiho
4. Yoshino Nara
5. Akane
6. Inari
7. Inari's Grandfather
8. Tsunami
9. Gato
10. Zori


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I hope it'll be 20% about Neji's death, then switch to the Kages or Sasuke.



If it switches to the kages I hope at least Tsunade dies.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> 1. Teuchi
> 2. Ayame
> 3. Shiho
> 4. Yoshino Nara
> ...


well............ fuck, you win


----------



## Kusa (Dec 26, 2012)

Would be funny if Hinata dies on her birthday


----------



## Mateush (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If it switches to the kages I hope at least Tsunade dies.



Well, for me it doesn't matter but I guess Tsunade will die. I'm more worried about the Kages makes a sudden entrance just like the alliance did. It would suck, imo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Well, for me it doesn't matter but I guess Tsunade will die. I'm more worried about the Kages makes a sudden entrance just like the alliance did. It would suck, imo.



I honestly thought they were going to appear when we got that chapter where everyone suddenly dropped out of the sky.  

Thank God they didn't. It's just going to be pathetic if not a one of the kages die. But I don't really know what kind of entrance they can make. Kishi can't exactly show half a Tsunade healing people, can he? 

If/when the surviving kages appear, it's probably going to be pretty random. Unless Sasuke finds them first. DO IT KISHI. 

Chapter 615: Tsunade dies. Sasuke solos the remaining four kages.


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I honestly thought they were going to appear when we got that chapter where everyone suddenly dropped out of the sky.
> 
> Thank God they didn't. It's just going to be pathetic if not a one of the kages die. But I don't really know what kind of entrance they can make. Kishi can't exactly show half a Tsunade healing people, can he?
> 
> ...


Yes please .


----------



## Mateush (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I honestly thought they were going to appear when we got that chapter where everyone suddenly dropped out of the sky.
> 
> Thank God they didn't. It's just going to be pathetic if not a one of the kages die. But I don't really know what kind of entrance they can make. Kishi can't exactly show half a Tsunade healing people, can he?
> 
> ...



Too early, but I hope it'll happen soon.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a feeling that Sasuke might appear at the end of the chapter as the new year's clifhanger. If he doesent appear now then Kishimoto himself doesent believe in his own words


----------



## Ruby (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I honestly thought they were going to appear when we got that chapter where everyone suddenly dropped out of the sky.
> 
> Thank God they didn't. It's just going to be pathetic if not a one of the kages die. But I don't really know what kind of entrance they can make. Kishi can't exactly show half a Tsunade healing people, can he?
> 
> If/when the surviving kages appear, it's probably going to be pretty random. Unless Sasuke finds them first. DO IT KISHI.



I think one of the Kages is definitely going to die (Tsunade or Ooniki most likely), otherwise it would have been pointless to show the bloodbath that Madara created other than to showcase his strength, but if they don't...



> Chapter 615: Tsunade dies. Sasuke solos the remaining four kages.



... then I'm all for this


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

hopefully we don't get any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) flashbacks


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 615: Tsunade dies. Sasuke solos the remaining four kages.



That'd be awesome. Tsunade dying would be the perfect opportunity for Kishi to make Naruto the new Hokage and Sasuke definitely needs new feats so that he can join Naruto, Obito and Madara in the current top tier.


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 26, 2012)

Killer B must die to showcase Perfect Form Ten Tails' power (PFTT). 

Tsunade must die to vacate the spot. KAKASHI FOR HOKAGE. 

And no, Naruto is not going to become Hokage before he fights Sasuke, and we all know when that will happen!

PS: 2015 at the earliest. 2014 the naruto movie comes out so he can't die that year.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope Naruto comforts Hinata and Obito sees that  he'll revive them all in the end anyway


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 26, 2012)

Villain said:


> Would be funny if Hinata dies on her birthday



lol that would be harsh, but hey Neji feels lonley at this moment Hinata might want to join him


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope the Kages die with some dignity, it would be unfortunate if they're used to hype another character 

I'd like the chapter to be called 'Who's next?' And start with Madara and Obito picking their next kill  I have a feeling Gai will die soon, i think he's going to go 8 gates after seeing Neji


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

lol.

Yeah I'm predicting Sasuke will make a random two page reappearance. Very good way to tease fans. Not so sure what's going to come off the mess with the Juubi...


----------



## 8 (Dec 26, 2012)

19 pages already? :amazed

i hope we get to see lee's and tenten's reactions.


----------



## Phemt (Dec 26, 2012)

That's what the whole chapter will be filled with - rage and tears.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

sasuke: so, oro. are we there yet?
oro: no. but why ask?
sasuke: idk i just had to say something like i am in a japanese comic book and i had t make an appearance 
oro:........... ok  

scene switches to naruto.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

Pika, that'd be epic 

How would that work though? And wtf would Orochimaru be up to meanwhile, seriously kishi bringing back an oro that couldn't care about the war is so iffy o.o 

It should start raining. Rain conveninantly to symbolize a sad death , nejis. Lee uses gates. Switches over to tsunade healing the kages. As the gokage are coming back from deaths door, a susanoo arrow pierces tsunade right through the boobs. The kages look up and its Sasuke to their shock. Raikage tries blitzing sasuke in a mad rage and sasuke smirks with his hand raised; "be gone with the lightning..."

A massive explosion is seen from the alliance, Madara, Obito, and Juubi's location. Cliffhanger "Itachi's power flowing through Sasuke!!" Next year


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 26, 2012)

It's so obvious Lord Kurama will make his triumphant return this chapter.

As a new being...
Oh yes...


----------



## Mofo (Dec 26, 2012)

There is a spoiler floating around the web which I assume must be fake, otherwise wow. Naruto is one scary friend.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like Madara is getting to some people...

EDIT: You should have posted it for the lulz.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Pika, that'd be epic
> 
> How would that work though? And wtf would Orochimaru be up to meanwhile, seriously kishi bringing back an oro that couldn't care about the war is so iffy o.o
> 
> ...


Perfect! I'd rep you for this if I wasn't 24d

Sasuke needs to finish what he started with them during the kage summit


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 26, 2012)

^ No way. Sasuke must die a terrible, _terrible_ death. ​​


----------



## Mateush (Dec 26, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> ^ No way. Sasuke must die a terrible, _terrible_ death. ​​



Naruto wouldn't agree to this. If he will die, then also Naruto will die.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Pika, that'd be epic
> 
> How would that work though? And wtf would Orochimaru be up to meanwhile, seriously kishi bringing back an oro that couldn't care about the war is so iffy o.o
> 
> ...



Kabuto solos Orochimaru because Itachi entrusted his totsuka sword to him. Enrage all three character fanbases at once! 

 That is a fantastic set-up. 

Then Sasuke gets in his PS mobile suit and challenges Madara to a duel while Naruto sadly asks if anyone will watch his fight and a tumbleweed goes by. Meanwhile, Madara is very proud of Sasuke for being his fellow kage-basher.



Mofo said:


> There is a spoiler floating around the web which I assume must be fake, otherwise wow. Naruto is one scary friend.



Which fake is this one?


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep, that's what it seems. I'm glad


----------



## The Big G (Dec 26, 2012)

i demand to know this fake spoiler in which Naruto is a scary mofo


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope this chapter has Sasuke and/or the Ninja Cats in it, to make up for my bad christmas!

Would be amazing, particularly if the kitties appear.

They will re-appear one day, right?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

I would laugh if Shikaku's plan involves Naruto getting swalowed by Juubi like the Kin/Gin bros got swalowed by Kurama then Naruto absorbs Juubi's chakra from inside and trolling Madara and Obito in the process 



The Big G said:


> i demand to know this fake spoiler in which Naruto is a scary mofo



It was something about Naruto sealing Madara out of nowhere. Its to early for Madara to be defeated but knowing Kishi's track record of portraying Madara as a failure no matter how much power he gains i wouldnt be surprissed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I honestly thought they were going to appear when we got that chapter where everyone suddenly dropped out of the sky.
> 
> Thank God they didn't. It's just going to be pathetic if not a one of the kages die. But I don't really know what kind of entrance they can make. Kishi can't exactly show half a Tsunade healing people, can he?
> 
> ...


Sasuke must have a radar for handicapped/crippled people


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 26, 2012)

Any preview?
Btw... Itachi entrusted Totsuka to Sasuke by headbutt, he is good in entrusting powers in weird ways...
to make it non-offtop i'd say there will be no switch to Sasuke/Orochimaru... (I want it so bad, so when i won't want it to happen, IT WILL!)


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> ^ No way. Sasuke must die a terrible, _terrible_ death. ​​



More terrible than having his legs a few meters removed from his body 



AnaBallerina said:


> Perfect! I'd rep you for this if I wasn't 24d
> 
> Sasuke needs to finish what he started with them during the kage summit



its funny how the gokage have become no more than really powerful fodder, the moment Madara appeared 

And I know the feeling, christmas times had me 24'd for 3rd day in row 

@ pika, I just remembered! Itachi's still with us. He's TnJ'ing kabuto in dat genjutsu 

The hatred is strong in the man closest to rikudou 

Cry momma's boy cry!!!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I would laugh if Shikaku's plan involves Naruto getting swalowed by Juubi like the Kin/Gin bros got swalowed by Kurama then Naruto absorbs Juubi's chakra from inside and trolling Madara and Obito in the process



*Spoiler*: __ 




The Juubi doesn't swallow 

It spits 





ok jokes aside, I wouldn't want that to happen it feels very simple and childish lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

i dont know, if we get Sasuke in like, the last page of the chapter, i think i will be pissed...i mean, get this cliff and wait 3 weeks?


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke must have a radar for handicapped/crippled people



Sasuke's eyes relays the signal, Sasuke's hatred are the batteries


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Any preview?
> Btw... Itachi entrusted Totsuka to Sasuke by headbutt, he is good in entrusting powers in weird ways...
> to make it non-offtop i'd say there will be no switch to Sasuke/Orochimaru... (I want it so bad, so when i won't want it to happen, IT WILL!)


Wow, this actually makes alot of sense. 

Sasuke will solo Madz with Totsuka.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

I want to see the ninja cats too they were so cute:33



Mateush said:


> Naruto wouldn't agree to this. If he will die, then also Naruto will die.



Exactly and I doubt this manga would end with a double suicide or Naruto failing to 'save' his friend.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke must have a radar for handicapped/crippled people



Must resist urge to make derogatory comment about how he can find Naruto.



?_Camorra_? said:


> It was something about Naruto sealing Madara out of nowhere. Its to early for Madara to be defeated but knowing Kishi's track record of portraying Madara as a failure no matter how much power he gains i wouldnt be surprissed.



The fake about Madara being sealed never said Naruto did it. 



Prodigy94 said:


> @ pika, I just remembered! Itachi's still with us. He's TnJ'ing kabuto in dat genjutsu
> 
> The hatred is strong in the man closest to rikudou
> 
> Cry momma's boy cry!!!



Next time we see Sasuke, Kabuto will have replaced Karin on the team.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Wow, this actually makes alot of sense.
> 
> Sasuke will solo Madz with Totsuka.



And thus Itachi fans everywhere can proudly make the weekly "Itachi this chapter" thread :33


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 26, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I want to see the ninja cats too they were so cute:33
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I doubt this manga would end with a double suicide or Naruto failing to 'save' his friend.



Duh, this manga will end with Ultra big ball Rasengan against whatever Sasuke is using.

It's always Naruto playing with his balls.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I want to see the ninja cats too they were so cute:33
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and I doubt this manga would end with a double suicide or Naruto failing to 'save' his friend.



Ikr! Feel as though I am the only one who wishes we got to see more of them and is hoping they appear again!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Sasuke's eyes relays the signal, Sasuke's hatred are the batteries


Just like Naruto can sense hatred, Sasuke can sense handicaps and opportunities to take advantage 



PikaCheeka said:


> Must resist urge to make derogatory comment about how he can find Naruto.



dont


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Next time we see Sasuke, Kabuto will have replaced Karin on the team.



I'm so tempted to make a 9 o'clock joke right now


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Chausie said:


> Ikr! Feel as though I am the only one who wishes we got to see more of them and is hoping they appear again!



You're not the only one I thought it was so adorable when Sasuke gave them the food and then suigetsu went to stroke them but they were all mean towards him

I want granny cat to appear again too I hope she meets Sasuke again:33


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

yesterday i was actually imagining a really awkward scene involving Sasuke+Orochimaru and Suigetsu+Juugo sitting one behind each other riding giant hawks, and Orochimaru grabbing Sasuke from behind in a really sugestive way while making comments about how he would have his body one day


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Just like Naruto can sense hatred, Sasuke can sense handicaps and opportunities to take advantage



This isn't news. Remember when Sasuke tried taking the bells from Kakashi and Naruto let Kakashi get behind him


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 26, 2012)

Neji just died , Obito is making fun of Naruto by saying he killed his friend and Naruto could not do shit...

And people here really expect Sasuke in the Next Chapter seriously ???

I expect ateast naruto being angry trying to attack Obito , i expect the juubi evolving.... more Madara being boss... and i already see atleast 2 flashbacks


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> You're not the only one I thought it was so adorable when Sasuke gave them the food and then suigetsu went to stroke them but they were all mean towards him
> 
> I want granny cat to appear again too I hope she meets Sasuke again:33



Awww ye! the bribing with cat nip was so bloody adorable! 

the old cat lady! maybe she would have some awesome long flashback of Sasuke and Itachi playing with the cats as kids? that would be omgsoawesomecute

i just want them to show up again and maybe have the reasons behind why they are where they are elaborated, as it seems so weird!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Chausie said:


> Awww ye! the bribing with cat nip was so bloody adorable!
> 
> the old cat lady! maybe she would have some awesome long flashback of Sasuke and Itachi playing with the cats as kids? that would be omgsoawesomecute
> 
> i just want them to show up again and maybe have the reasons behind why they are where they are elaborated, as it seems so weird!


cat sages


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Any preview?
> Btw... Itachi entrusted Totsuka to Sasuke by headbutt, he is good in entrusting powers in weird ways...
> to make it non-offtop i'd say there will be no switch to Sasuke/Orochimaru... (I want it so bad, so when i won't want it to happen, IT WILL!)



Madara has Susanoo so Totsuka wont do shit.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> cat sages



That would be the single best thing that has ever happened to this manga.

After Sasuke, of course.

And it would just go more to my thought that the one who knows everything is the old cat lady!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> Neji just died , Obito is making fun of Naruto by saying he killed his friend and Naruto could not do shit...
> 
> And people here really expect Sasuke in the Next Chapter seriously ???
> 
> I expect ateast naruto being angry trying to attack Obito , i expect the juubi evolving.... more Madara being boss... and i already see atleast 2 flashbacks



I think most of us know this next chapter will probably be Neji angst and Naruto raging, but we're allowed to hope for more.



Jeαnne said:


> yesterday i was actually imagining a really awkward scene involving Sasuke+Orochimaru and Suigetsu+Juugo sitting one behind each other riding giant hawks, and Orochimaru grabbing Sasuke from behind in a really sugestive way while making comments about how he would have his body one day



This is the predictions thread, not the naughty fantasies thread.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> Neji just died , Obito is making fun of Naruto by saying he killed his friend and Naruto could not do shit...
> 
> And people here really expect Sasuke in the Next Chapter seriously ???
> 
> I expect ateast naruto being angry trying to attack Obito , i expect the juubi evolving.... more Madara being boss... and i already see atleast 2 flashbacks



Yeah i have a feeling that Naruto will absorb part of Juubi's chakra and along with the chakra the other Bijuu gave him and Kurama's chakra Naruto will create a new Juubi (10 tailed Kurama lol) and rofl stomp Madara and Obito.
I mean this is a typical shounen situation where the bad guys have the upper hand for most of the time only for the main character to awaken some random power up.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Chausie said:


> Awww ye! the bribing with cat nip was so bloody adorable!
> 
> the old cat lady! maybe she would have some awesome long flashback of Sasuke and Itachi playing with the cats as kids? that would be omgsoawesomecute
> 
> i just want them to show up again and maybe have the reasons behind why they are where they are elaborated, as it seems so weird!



Omg yes thats one kind of flashback that I'd actually be happy about..I don't even care if its just Itachi and Sasuke playing with cats, that would be awesome enough for me!

 Kishi should expand on their story a bit...I mean they're talking ninja cats they could have some other special powers that we don't know about..

We probably won't see them for a while though..next chapter will probably be Obito killing more people..hopefully there won't be any time for depressing flashbacks.


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Omg yes thats one kind of flashback that I'd actually be happy about. She obviously knew them as kids so she probably has some interesting info...I don't even care if its just Itachi and Sasuke playing with cats, that would be awesome enough for me!
> 
> Kishi should expand on their story a bit...I mean they're talking ninja cats they could have some other special powers that we don't know about..



No, please, no. :sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Madara has Susanoo so Totsuka wont do shit.



hmmm, why?




PikaCheeka said:


> This is the predictions thread, not the naughty fantasies thread.



OH WELL..



Klue said:


> No, please, no. :sanji



HUMAN, OBEY!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hmmm, why?



Totsuka hasnt pierced anything other then organic matter and humans. Susanoo is a construct made out of pure chakra similar to a Jinchuuriki's Bijuu forms. Oro's Kusanagi that is similar to Totsuka and can cut diamonds could not pierce KN4 chakra, no chance in hell that Totsuka pierces a full Susanoo.
Offcourse Sasuke could always land a cheap shot direct on Madara's body offguard.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Yeah i have a feeling that Naruto will absorb part of Juubi's chakra and along with the chakra the other Bijuu gave him and Kurama's chakra *Naruto will create a new Juubi* (10 tailed Kurama lol) and rofl stomp Madara and Obito.
> I mean this is a typical shounen situation where the bad guys have the upper hand for most of the time only for the main character to awaken some random power up.





Just....


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just....



Fear the day Kurama evolves from a Kyuubi into a Juubi  Will NF ever restore again after the crash and massive shitstorm that follows ?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 26, 2012)

Neji is about to get eaten by the Juubi. And the Byakugan will complete the juubi's eye turning it back into it's perfect form.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Totsuka hasnt pierced anything other then organic matter and humans. Susanoo is a construct made out of pure chakra similar to a Jinchuuriki's Bijuu forms. Oro's Kusanagi that is similar to Totsuka and can cut diamonds could not pierce KN4 chakra, no chance in hell that Totsuka pierces a full Susanoo.
> Offcourse Sasuke could always land a cheap shot direct on Madara's body offguard.


but Susanoo has been pierced already by normal stuff. And i have yet to see normal stuff managing to pierce the kyuubi.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Totsuka hasnt pierced anything other then organic matter and humans. Susanoo is a construct made out of pure chakra similar to a Jinchuuriki's Bijuu forms. Oro's Kusanagi that is similar to Totsuka and can cut diamonds could not pierce KN4 chakra, no chance in hell that Totsuka pierces a full Susanoo.
> Offcourse Sasuke could always land a cheap shot direct on Madara's body offguard.



Sasuke has Itachi's eyes. Itachi's power is flowing through Sasuke. Nothing is off limits


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, please, no. :sanji



I'm guessing you didn't like the ninja cats 

As much as I'd like a flashback of Itachi and Sasuke playing with cats, I get that it probably won't happen


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

I mean, susanoo can be pierced by a chakra-powered fist, but not by motherfucking totsuka? yeah


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but Susanoo has been pierced already by normal stuff. And i have yet to see normal stuff managing to pierced the kyuubi.



Yeah no, Totsuka still lacks feats. If Madara goes in his final Susanoo form Totsuka will be a microscopic toothpick for him.



Prodigy94 said:


> Sasuke has Itachi's eyes. Itachi's power is flowing through Sasuke. Nothing is off limits



Itachi's power is overrated if you compare it to the current top tiers and some of the past ones.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Yeah no, Totsuka still lacks feats. If Madara goes in his final Susanoo form Totsuka will be a microscopic toothpick for him.


you are trying too hard 

either way, lets just wait and see


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

I wonder who'd win in a fight between the ninja cats and kakashi's ninja muts


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you are trying too hard
> 
> either way, lets just wait and see



We cant say for sure because hell if Sasuke has to be FV then logically he should be more threatening then Madara but if Kishi has other plans for him i dont see Sauce being remotely close to Madara's league


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, please, no. :sanji



Why would you say such a thing!



Prodigy94 said:


> I wonder who'd win in a fight between the ninja cats and kakashi's ninja muts




Cats, of course. We're on about mutts v the highest purebreds going.


----------



## OneHitKill (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto 615: * Thundercats *

:sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> We cant say for sure because hell if Sasuke has to be FV then logically he should be more threatening then Madara but if Kishi has other plans for him i dont see Sauce being remotely close to Madara's league


pretty sure that Sasuke will get to this thier, if only because he has been listed as "the third power", he must be compared to them, the scroll is there for this after all.  Lets just wait. I mean, you expect Naruto to get a new juubi for himself, but dont expect Sasuke to reach Madara's level or Naruto's, when we all know that Naruto and Sasuke will fight? Unless Naruto looses the Kyuubi/Juubi after this, and i dont think that you guys want this .

Either way, i dont think totsuka could do the job against Madara, nor should, i just believe that susanoo can be pierced by it.

Other thing is, Madara probably has his own version of yata mirror, this is what could defend against totsuka in my mind.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> I wonder who'd win in a fight between the ninja cats and kakashi's ninja muts



 don't mess with the ninja cats

Also, I predict the juubi becoming uncontrollable and Obito killing more important characters.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> pretty sure that Sasuke will get to this thier, if only because he has been listed as "the third power", he must be compared to them, the scroll is there for this after all.  Lets just wait. I mean, you expect Naruto to get a new juubi for himself, but dont expect Sasuke to reach Madara's level or Naruto's, when we all know that Naruto and Sasuke will fight? Unless Naruto looses the Kyuubi/Juubi after this, and i dont think that you guys want this .
> 
> Either way, i dont think totsuka could do the job against Madara, nor should, i just believe that susanoo can be pierced by it.
> 
> Other thing is, Madara probably has his own version of yata mirror, this is what could defend against totsuka in my mind.



Provided Naruto realy gets Juubi because right now he is weaker then Rinnegan Madara and Sasuke wont be stronger then Naruto.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2012)

Sasuke = Lion-O


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi's power is overrated if you compare it to the current top tiers and some of the past ones.



Trolling Rikudou's and self proffessed "closest to rikudou's power" on a daily. S rank get lost in his path of life :ho


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 26, 2012)

No not again people thinking that sasuke has itachi sacred weapons , didn't edo itachi had the weapons against nagato ! they can't be in sasuke... also itachi would not hand his weapons to sasuke knowing he still whants to destroy konoha !


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Trolling Rikudou's and self proffessed "closest to rikudou's power" on a daily. S rank get lost in his path of life :ho



With the help of the two strongest Jinchuuriki maybe  Oh and its not like Itachi doesent have infinite chakra in his Edo form and can spam MS without any drawbacks.


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> No not again people thinking that sasuke has itachi sacred weapons , didn't edo itachi had the weapons against nagato ! they can't be in sasuke... also itachi would not hand his weapons to sasuke knowing he still whants to destroy konoha !


Itachi also had his eyes when he fought Nagato. Are you saying Sasuke doesn't have Itachi's eyes?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 26, 2012)

...I can't be bothered to go and read through the thread so who predicted the cats?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...I can't be bothered to go and read through the thread so who predicted the cats?



I've been wishing for cats for weeks now.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> With the help of the two strongest Jinchuuriki maybe  Oh and its not like Itachi doesent have infinite chakra in his Edo form and can spam MS without any drawbacks.



Note I never said solo. The word troll was used for a reason


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 26, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Itachi also had his eyes when he fought Nagato. Are you saying Sasuke doesn't have Itachi's eyes?



I am saying having itachi eyes does not give you the sacred weapons if a MS would have granted those weapons many uchiha could have got them , itachi was special his weapons could be a jutsu only known by him or he got them by other means... after all orochimaru searched alot those weapons only to find out they are etheral weapons


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> I am saying having itachi eyes does not give you the sacred weapons if a MS would have granted those weapons many uchiha could have got them , itachi was special his weapons could be a jutsu only known by him or he got them by other means... after all orochimaru searched alot those weapons only to find out they are etheral weapons



So what your saying is that Sasuke's Susano'o would have to go on some kind of teasure hunt to find these weapons? You mustve missed the part when Sasuke said he was getting stronger from Itachi's eyes being implanted in him.


----------



## Jikayaki (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> So what your saying is that Sasuke's Susano'o would have to go on some kind of teasure hunt to find these weapons? You mustve missed the part when Sasuke said he was getting stronger from Itachi's eyes being implanted in him.



That doesn't point to anything specific Prodigy94 merely Sasuke's eye power has increased thanks to implanting Itachi's eyes. The mirror and sword used by Itachi's Susanoo wasn't naturally apart of its being. It was heavily hinted that Itachi added Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword to his Susanoo.

We don't know the specifics, but Yata Mirror and the sword aren't things likely to be at Sasuke's disposal.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2012)

^
Because Itachi never took the time to entrust them to him as an Edo, but if he knew where it was he could use them with Susano'o


----------



## Shattering (Dec 26, 2012)

There's a bigbigbigbigbig plot hole regarding MS powers:
- Sasuke gets Itachi's eyes, not a single MS jutsu from Itachi is transfered 
- Nagato gets Madara's eyes, not a single MS jutsu from Madara is transfered

You read this and you see a pattern, and then you think "it's simple, MS jutsus are inside his owner's soul, not inside his eyes"

Keep reading 
- Kakashi gets Obito's eyes, MS jutsus are transfered 
- Itachi gets one of Shisui's eyes, MS jutsus are maintained 


*My verdict*, Kishi doesn't give a darn


----------



## Yuna (Dec 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Keep reading
> - Kakashi gets Obito's eyes, MS jutsus are transfered
> - Itachi gets one of Shisui's eyes, MS jutsus are maintained


When it come to Kakashi and Obito, Kakashi received Obito's eyes without having any Sharingan of his own prior to it. Thus, he was a clean slate.

The same goes for Shisui's eyes. They went into Danzou and a crow respectively.

Furthermore, I still think that what happened to Sasuke and Madara wasn't a simple eye transplant. It's possible they *merged* their eyes with those of their brothers. Let's take a look at a few things:
* Itachi stated that for generations, Uchihas killed their best friends for the Mangekyou Sharingan and then their brothers in order to try to obtain the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. If you can just switch out eyes, why did they need to kill their brothers? Why not just made an equal trade? "My eyes for yours"?
* Madara was delirious (according to Itachi). It's unlikely he expertly removed his own eyes and then surgically implanted his brothers' eyes. It's possible he just jammed his brothers' eyes into his own blind eyes and they merged, thus making Madara's original eyes effectively "lost". Otherwise, *why did Madara not gift his brother his own eyes*, instead sending Izuna into battle *blind*?! Heck, for that matter, why didn't they just give Izuna the eyes of a fallen Uchiha? That whole backstory is fishy.
* The motif of four-eyed (two sets of eyes on top/below each other) when it comes to the Uchiha, especially as a backdrop to when Itachi spoke about the eye-stealing thing.
* The whole "Do they get all of the other pair of eyes' powers"-thing. Sasuke's Susano'o looks nothing like Itachi's. It also apparently doesn't wield any of Itachi's Susano'o's sacred treasures besides the Magatama, a weapon *all* Susano'o seem to possess (all of the ones we've seen insofar have).


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Jikayaki said:


> That doesn't point to anything specific Prodigy94 merely Sasuke's eye power has increased thanks to implanting Itachi's eyes. *The mirror and sword used by Itachi's Susanoo wasn't naturally apart of its being. It was heavily hinted that Itachi added Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword to his Susanoo.*
> 
> We don't know the specifics, but Yata Mirror and the sword aren't things likely to be at Sasuke's disposal.



so what were Itachi's weapons?

did his susanoo come without weapons?

look at Sasuke, his susanoo came with a bow...why would Itachi have to find his weapons?

Also, if you look up in the mythology, you will see that susanoo having totsuka makes complete sense...susanoo did have the sword of totsuka.

Kishi could at best make totsuka being one of Rikudou's original weapons, after all before susanoo got it, it belonged to Izanagi...

Even if Itachi had to obtain them somehow, they have to be directly linked to Uchihas, and if this is the case, they can be obtained by Sasuke just like Itachi did.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 26, 2012)

I predict a copy-paste flashback. <<


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

Jikayaki said:


> That doesn't point to anything specific Prodigy94 merely Sasuke's eye power has increased thanks to implanting Itachi's eyes. The mirror and sword used by Itachi's Susanoo wasn't naturally apart of its being. It was heavily hinted that Itachi added Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword to his Susanoo.
> 
> We don't know the specifics, but Yata Mirror and the sword aren't things likely to be at Sasuke's disposal.



So where would Itachi find these items? The spirit world? 

Can't we simply accept that Susano'o is equipped with a specific set of tools dependant on the user? Itachi's totsuka is a genjutsu blade. Sasuke's susano'o likewise wields an ameterasu blade.  That only explains the offensive side of their Susano'o s though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> There's a bigbigbigbigbig plot hole regarding MS powers:
> *- Sasuke gets Itachi's eyes, not a single MS jutsu from Itachi is transfered *
> - Nagato gets Madara's eyes, not a single MS jutsu from Madara is transfered
> 
> ...



you are jumping the gun, Sasuke might very well need to master Itachi's jutsu to be able to use it, just like he did with his own. 

And Nagato, Madara probably transfered the eyes in Rinnegan stage, and he was not able to switch down(looks at Obito, he also doesnt seem to have access to Madara's EMS), its pretty much like what happened to Kakashi and Obito's Sharingan, Kakashi is not able to deactivate the sharingan state.



Itachi's MS jutsus were transfered to Sasuke, im pretty sure of this. See Madara's susanoo, it probably was a combination of his own and izuna's(it has two faces), but they might have to go throught some kind of development, and the perfect susanoo might actually hold the weapons of both brothers.

MS specific eye jutsus are transfered with the eye, though i doubt that Susanoo is.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2012)

We're going to get a shitty chapter full of flashbacks from neji's life.

and then at the end GOLDEN EYES


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Dec 26, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> So where would Itachi find these items? The spirit world?
> 
> Can't we simply accept that Susano'o is equipped with a specific set of tools dependant on the user? Itachi's totsuka is a genjutsu blade. Sasuke's susano'o likewise wields an ameterasu blade.  That only explains the offensive side of their Susano'o s though.



I agree, Itachi's sword is gentutsu based, as is his character. His go to technique was always tsukiyomi (although he had amaterasu as well). Sasuke's go to technique is kagutsuchi to shape amaterasu. This applies directly to his susanoo, as seen when he killed zetsu and fought the zetsu clones. His sword isn't genjutsu based, it's kagutsuchi/amaterasu based.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 26, 2012)

Totsuka is described as a legendary sword that Orochimaru sought after "all his life", so the legend of Totsuka had to predate Itachi gaining the mangekyou.  Otherwise, we really have no details.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 26, 2012)

i predict naruto giving the alliance a speech.

inb4 ye of little faith.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 26, 2012)

lol @ people arguing about totsuka's origin and other stuff... As if this manga still had some consistance... 

The time when we could argue and debate about the "tengu" theory, the sharingan with its "mitsu-tomoe", the origin of bijuu, the six path of buddah and the "roku-jizo" and the "Bosatsu Bodhisattva" theory, and all the other mythological and symbolical backgrounds n meanings is over...

Kishi just doesn't give a god damned fuck anymore...

What a mess!!!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

It's heavily implied that Itachi found those items, from where and how he got them. we don't know.



> The time when we could argue and debate about the "tengu" theory, the sharingan with its "mitsu-tomoe", the origin of bijuu, the six path of buddah and the "roku-jizo" and the "Bosatsu Bodhisattva" theory, and all the other mythological and symbolical backgrounds n meanings is over...


Isn't that because everything is explained excluding the creation of all chakra and the world.


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> lol @ people arguing about totsuka's origin and other stuff... As if this manga still had some consistance...
> 
> The time when we could argue and debate about the "tengu" theory, the sharingan with its "mitsu-tomoe", the origin of bijuu, the six path of buddah and the "roku-jizo" and the "Bosatsu Bodhisattva" theory, and all the other mythological and symbolical backgrounds n meanings is over...
> 
> ...


Lol, what the fuck? Kishi is very big on his themes and his japanese mythology. He does give a darn, contrary to popular belief.

inb4 "NO U"


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 26, 2012)

I predict Sasuke, and then Madara getting sealed 
Fake spoilers have to come through at some point


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict Sasuke, and then Madara getting sealed
> Fake spoilers have to come through at some point


If Sasuke arrived and sealed Madara now it would be so much BS


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Lol, what the fuck? Kishi is very big on his themes and his japanese mythology. *He does give a darn*, contrary to popular belief.
> 
> inb4 "NO U"



Technically no he does not. He wants to movie to his next work.

The End of Part 1 and the entire Part 2 were rushed.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Technically no he does not. He wants to movie to his next work.
> 
> The End of Part 1 and the entire Part 2 were rushed.



because you entirely know kishi's feelings right? oh wait, you dont...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> because you entirely know kishi's feelings right? oh wait, you dont...



Nah..The interviews and the manga itself tell it all.


----------



## Summers (Dec 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just....



Ya know its going to happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Its to be expected by everybody, Naruto will get something that Rikudou prepared to fight Juubi. Oh well, plot thickens


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I think someone coughmadaracough will become juubi jinchuriki, and when that person gets destroyed juubi will be no more as well...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

if it was as simple as that, Rikudou would have died with Juubi inside of him


Rikudou seems to have a plan to make Juubi change, or destroy it once and for all


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

If any of the Konoha 11 dies again, I will put this song on. 



[YOUTUBE]CWsJcg-g1pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiST (Dec 26, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in and mention that it's never been *implied* that Itachi found the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami, only that they were known of, and utilized *before* him. And because of that, most assume that they are some kind of sacred treasures independent of Susanoo, but that doesn't necessarily have to be the case.

His Susanoo's armament could essentially be considered techniques used through it, and could have been utilized by a distant ancestor... Distant enough for their legend to drift completely away from the Uchiha's ocular powers.

Regardless, they were considered a part of Itachi's ocular powers. And seeing as how Sasuke has inherited that along with his brother's Mangekyou Sharingan, he should be capable of wielding them. His Susanoo, if Madara's is any indication, still has some changes to go through.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 26, 2012)

Jikayaki said:


> The mirror and sword used by Itachi's Susanoo wasn't naturally apart of its being. It was heavily hinted that Itachi added Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword to his Susanoo.


Update your sources. The _Yata no Kagami_ and _Totsuka no Tsurugi_ were clarified by Zetsu as the ocular power of Itachi's eyes [*Susanoo*]. They are not weapons that anyone can find lying in a ditch somewhere. 



			
				torachan said:
			
		

> 17p
> ズット大蛇丸ガ探シテイタ剣ダ
> Zetsu2: Orochimaru has been searching for it all along.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Just wanted to chime in and mention that it's never been *implied* that Itachi found the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami, only that they were known of, and utilized *before* him. And because of that, most assume that they are some kind of sacred treasures independent of Susanoo, but that doesn't necessarily have to be the case.
> 
> His Susanoo's armament could essentially be considered techniques used through it, and could have been utilized by a distant ancestor... Distant enough for their legend to drift completely away from the Uchiha's ocular powers.


exacly             o/
Orochimaru has been stalking Uchihas for a while, it would make sense if Totsuka was legendary throught some really famous Uchiha ancestor and he heard of it.


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Just wanted to chime in and mention that it's never been *implied* that Itachi found the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami, only that they were known of, and utilized *before* him. And because of that, most assume that they are some kind of sacred treasures independent of Susanoo, but that doesn't necessarily have to be the case.
> 
> His Susanoo's armament could essentially be considered techniques used through it, and could have been utilized by a distant ancestor... Distant enough for their legend to drift completely away from the Uchiha's ocular powers.
> 
> Regardless, they were considered a part of Itachi's ocular powers. And seeing as how Sasuke has inherited that along with his brother's Mangekyou Sharingan, he should be capable of wielding them. His Susanoo, if Madara's is any indication, still has some changes to go through.



I don't think Kishi has decided yet what Sasuke's new fighting style will be, maybe that's why Sasuke hasn't used them yet...that and he hasn't had a real fight in like 2 years


----------



## Jikayaki (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> ^
> Because Itachi never took the time to entrust them to him as an Edo, but if he knew where it was he could use them with Susano'o



Yes, but that means nothing it's not like Itachi made a complete 180 and decided to entrust them to him already. If Sasuke knew the specifics both items may prove easy to gain. Sasuke just doesn't know the specifics to our knowledge.



Jeαnne said:


> so what were Itachi's weapons?
> 
> did his susanoo come without weapons?
> 
> ...



I imagine if they are important enough for further explanation Jeanne they may end up being linked to Rikudou or the Uchiha in some fashion, but with Itachi dead they are likely never to show up gain.

If you notice Sasuke's Susanoo doesn't possess any overly unique weapon, but merely abilities based on Sasuke's previous Mangekyou Sharingan doujutsu. It appears the user has the ability to form weapons for their Susanoo, which in my opinion is the clear explanation for Sasuke's own Susanoo's sword and bow.

The Yata Mirror and Sword of Totsuka were simply heavily hinted to be separate aspects. Without knowing the specifics we may never know how Itachi gained them or whether Sasuke could gain them, which is why I posted in response originally.



BlinkST said:


> Update your sources. The _Yata no Kagami_ and _Totsuka no Tsurugi_ were clarified by Zetsu as the ocular power of Itachi's eyes [*Susanoo*]. They are not weapons that anyone can find lying in a ditch somewhere.



BlinkST that doesn't change anything. All Zetsu is referencing here is the power of the sacred treasures, his doujutsu power, and Susanoo. He's not specifically stating that the treasures merely originate from his doujutsu or not. Zetsu was merely making an observation regarding Itachi's power.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 26, 2012)

Again, it's never been implied. That's only been the popular assumption.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Again, it's never been implied. That's only been the popular assumption.


yeah, i guess its because of the translations during that time


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Technically no he does not. He wants to movie to his next work.
> 
> The End of Part 1 and the entire Part 2 were rushed.


You know this how? Are you his assistant or something?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

No Worries said:


> You know this how? Are you his assistant or something?



Nope, just a fan of Naruto that notices the faults. 

If look through takl's tranlations, there is a part where Kishi says he doesn't care, that only stuff will happen.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 26, 2012)

Susano always seem to be able to form weapons. Madara susano-o ha form Swords and Yasaka beads. Even Itachi threw around some tomoes. Susano-o is a god of battle and should have alot of weapons at its disposal.  Itachi coincidently used that sword against two people who could regenerate and was almost immortal


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Technically no he does not. He wants to movie to his next work.
> 
> The End of Part 1 and the entire Part 2 were rushed.



doubt it has been rushed part 2 is already longer then part one by a lot what more do people want. dont think nothing was rushed just stuff was not important. 

i think this chapter will have some reactions of others about neji, naruto and obito exchanging words. madara getting annoyed bu obito and the juubi transforming. t


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope we get to see a color spread of the Juubi...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I hope we get to see a color spread of the Juubi...



That won't be until Juubi is complete or at least Naruto is announced to get a colorpage.



Gabe said:


> doubt it has been rushed part 2 is already longer then part one by a lot what more do people want. dont think nothing was rushed just stuff was not important.
> 
> i think this chapter will have some reactions of others about neji, naruto and obito exchanging words. madara getting annoyed bu obito and the juubi transforming. t



Part 2 maybe longer but it was rushed so fast.

Think about it, Part 2 shouldn't be at its end already. Naruto never went to the other villages, Kishimoto never explored other clans, the other Junchurriki got no character development. I could go on forever. Kishimoto has missed so many opportunities to make this series better and longer.

This series should have been ending in the next 7 years instead of 2 years.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Part 2 maybe longer but it was rushed so fast.
> 
> Think about it, Part 2 shouldn't be at its end already. Naruto never went to the other villages, Kishimoto never explored other clans, the other Junchurriki got no character development. I could go on forever. Kishimoto has missed so many opportunities to make this series better and longer.
> 
> This series should have been ending in the next 7 years instead of 2 years.



but kishimoto hates to draw.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

my birthday's tomorrow
this better come out with madara stepping on someones face


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

btw, the problem with the idea of totsuka and yata mirror being something that was obtained by Itachi, is the fact that if so, the Yasaka Magatama also would need to be, and we know that Madara's susanoo also have them.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, the problem with the idea of totsuka and yata mirror being something that was obtained by Itachi, is the fact that if so, the Yasaka Magatama also would need to be, and we know that Madara's susanoo also have them.



Nah..I think it's just a random attack.

But it could be because it's Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Nah..I think it's just a random attack.
> 
> But it could be because it's Madara.


its not random, the magatama and the yata mirror belong to the same group of sacred items in shinto.


it would not make sense if yata mirror had to be obtained from somewhere while everybody had magatama


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

> Any who I predict Naruto Keeping his cool.


You know, I was gonna mention him hyperventilating over Sasuke - but this is Neji, let's not pretend like he gives a fuck.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You know, I was gonna mention him hyperventilating over Sasuke - but this is Neji, let's not pretend like he gives a fuck.



Well fainting won't help stop Obito and Madara, nor going all batshit crazy.Of course he's gonna be piss but he can avert his anger into getting shit done, with out over doing it. If Kish says that people will be dropping like flies then Naruto might as well pass the fuck out then if he can't handle it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its not random, the magatama and the yata mirror belong to the same group of sacred items in shinto.
> 
> 
> it would not make sense if yata mirror had to be obtained from somewhere while everybody had magatama



I'm going to assume all Uchiha who have a Susano have that technique.


----------



## Jad (Dec 26, 2012)

Come on Gai!!!! Do something awesome that doesn't involve the 8th Gate. Come on Leopard and Snake taijutsu techniques!!!! And other techiques!!!!!!! O


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> Come on Gai!!!! Do something awesome that doesn't involve the 8th Gate. Come on Leopard and Snake taijutsu techniques!!!!



I don't want him to the 8th gate either. 
He better not die Kishi..


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2012)

Gai needs to go eight gates and then just die.
Probably gonna happen seeing as how his boy toy just died


----------



## Jad (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> I don't want him to the 8th gate either.
> He better not die Kishi..



Exactly. I know Gai has more spectacular shiznit in store.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 26, 2012)

Someone please tell me or at least clear something up for me......

Um why would Gai use the 8th gate right now?

lol what is he going to do punch the Juubi?!

You can't touch that monstrosity with _that_ kind of style of taijustu.

Also is Gai going to use the 8th gate beacause Neji died?! 

He'll be wasting his chakara and that's doesn't make sense...

The only thing I can see Gai doing is taking his body away from the front 

lines until further notice. I wonder what would happen if Neji turned into a 

zombie and started to attack the alliance.......hmmm?!


----------



## Lovely (Dec 26, 2012)

What is that?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

what the f*ck?! Hinata has kyuubi chakra? how about Ino and Shikamaru?!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 26, 2012)

I told you Lord Kurama would return to the scene.


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2012)

Hell fucking yes. Dat spoiler.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 26, 2012)

I guess instead of Sasuke, Naruto BM mode shows up in the end hehehehe


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

Hinata is going to jump to Kage level this chapter, yes!


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

Kyuubi Hinata ...?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

oh cool, they post the last painel of the chapter, only to kill our hopes


----------



## Jad (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh shit.....Hinata.......really........Kishi...really? REALLY? *slaps forehead*


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

9 tails means he can give his chakra to 9 other people?!

so if Hinata and Kakashi has 1 both, who will be the 7 left?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh shit..I almost had a heart attack. 

Bijuu Mode Hinata and Naruto.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 26, 2012)

Enter: Golden Byakugam!:WOW


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2012)

Kyuubi Hinata. New top tier.


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

What is up with Hinata's eye? Maybe someone hit her?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

so naruto is probably giving out chakra to the whole  alliance


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 26, 2012)

Why is that so funny


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Enter: Golden Byakugam!:WOW


its now or never


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 26, 2012)

kyuubi hinata HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

I expect Kyuubi Hinata to be above MS-EMS, and I am not joking, Byakugan + Kyuubi = Rinnegan level.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 26, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Oh shit..I almost had a heart attack.
> 
> Bijuu Mode Hinata and Naruto.



Shit just got real!


----------



## Jad (Dec 26, 2012)

Hinata has been soo useless in this war, and in every other fight she has been. Than randomly, out of thin blue air she is going to get the biggest development indicated by the last panel of her being powered up? Really, is that how it's going to be.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2012)

Well that spoiler was just a slap to the face.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

would be funny if hinatas eyes turn to a sharingan


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

Btw guys, this is proof that Kishi does care for his female chara's. He's been developing the female rookies quite nicely these past few chapters !


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2012)

It's over NaruHina won


----------



## Lovely (Dec 26, 2012)

The pic. I'm in love.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I expect Kyuubi Hinata to be above MS-EMS, and I am not joking, Byakugan + Kyuubi = Rinnegan level.


i hope you are trolling


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto's bout to kick some ten tailed ass.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> It's over NaruHina won



looks like it


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats the cliffhanger for a 2 week wait talk about anti-climatic.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

Give some to Ino and Shikamaru, Naruto!


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I expect Kyuubi Hinata to be above MS-EMS, and I am not joking, Byakugan + Kyuubi = Rinnegan level.


And what about Kyubi + Kamui? 

Fuckouttahere


----------



## Jad (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, my dream of Lee and Gai kicking ass isn't happening *sigh* Team Gai screwed over.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Thats the cliffhanger for a 2 week wait talk about anti-climatic.


yeah quite anti-climatic, mainly when we actually get the last painel as a spoiler


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

I think NaruHina just..

holy shit.

Wasn't she crying in the last chapter? Did he kiss her or something lol.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

I foresee Kyuubi Chakra Sasuke in the future. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and planetary Susanoo


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> Well, my dream of Lee and Gai kicking ass isn't happening *sigh* Team Gai screwed over.



You don't know that, this is only the last panel me thinks...


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> Well, my dream of Lee and Gai kicking ass isn't happening *sigh* Team Gai screwed over.



You gotta save the best for last


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I think NaruHina just..
> 
> holy shit.
> 
> Wasn't she crying in the last chapter? Did he kiss her or something lol.


i hope this chapter Naruto will actually say something lovely to her


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 26, 2012)

How dare Naruto give the Lord's long meditated chakra to these weak people? Pfft.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> Well, my dream of Lee and Gai kicking ass isn't happening *sigh* Team Gai screwed over.


I'm right there with you, no surprise though. Now we get more Hinata bullshit no cares about.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 26, 2012)

Kurama's chakra looks like it kinda hurts Hinata 

Naruto's going a little too rough


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

Shikaku's plan is starting to work it seems...


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto: 行くぞヒナタ!! Let's go, Hinata!!

Hinata: !!
(とっても安心する...) ([I'm] so relieved)
う... うん...!! Y... Yes...!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah quite anti-climatic, mainly when we actually get the last painel as a spoiler



Didn't we get Madara's PS as the spoiler a while back? Lol. It didn't stop it from being an awesome chapter.


----------



## ed17 (Dec 26, 2012)

lol hinata filled with kyuubi chakra? 
incoming golden byakugan


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

.access timeco. said:


> Naruto: 行くぞヒナタ!! Let's go, Hinata!!
> 
> Hinata: !!
> (とっても安心する...) ([I'm] so relieved)
> う... うん...!! Y... Yes...!!



So apparently they've been assraped this chapter and then Naruto powers up?


----------



## Cjones (Dec 26, 2012)

And here I was hoping the cliffhanger would be the fate of another character, whether it would be someone dying in this fight again or Tsunade healing the other Kage.

Hope the chapter as a whole is decent.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 26, 2012)

I came in here to see what the spoiler thread spoiler was cause I didn't want to be disappointed. Well now I am not sure if I want to see kyuubi hinata or not.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

ed17 said:


> lol hinata filled with kyuubi chakra?
> incoming golden byakuga*m*



fixed. :WOW


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I foresee Kyuubi Chakra Sasuke in the future.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


their team up will be something like this



with kyuubi chakra all the way up to perfect susanoo's head


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

Mind=Blown.

EDIT:

And Naruto is about to be as well.

Alright lemme stop.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

so maybe a prediction a week or two ago someone said shikas dads  plan was to use the hyuuga to block the juuck chakra points by empowering them with kyuubi chakra maybe be true. cant remember who said it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 26, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Didn't we get Madara's PS as the spoiler a while back? Lol. It didn't stop it from being an awesome chapter.


Thats because Madara's perfect Susanoo looked awesome and you knew shit was going to get real next chapter.

This on the other hand looks boring as hell and especially considering we don't get the next chapter for two weeks.

Madara's PS was a good cliffhanger, this one was crap.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto and Hinata are holding hands, called it.


----------



## Stormcloak (Dec 26, 2012)

Incoming hinata death


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2012)

Hinata looks extremely odd in that panel.


----------



## Jad (Dec 26, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Shikaku's plan is starting to work it seems...



Yeah Shikaku's plan.

"Hey Naruto, give Hinata some of your chakara, make her slightly better than her shitty self. That way, when she fucks up and is useless on the battle field, get some other random rookie to save her sorry ass again. Rinse and repeat. It's a shoe in for success. Our hopes and dreams rely on Hinata being useless, this time faster."

*shakes head* Kishi...


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2012)

seems like we'll see lots of Naru/Hina threads this week.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

seems interesting hinata probably in not the only one receiving chakra


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 26, 2012)

That's the last panel ? Meh...


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 26, 2012)

No 8 Gates?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope you are trolling



A man can dream cant I? But seriously obviously not superior to EMS and its Perfect Susanoo but I really expect her and think is a possibility Kyuubi Hinata will be stronger than MS, I certaintly would love it if she ends up beign stronger than Shitachi when she is powered by Kyuubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Didn't we get Madara's PS as the spoiler a while back? Lol. It didn't stop it from being an awesome chapter.



yeah but madara's PS was a reveal, so people took a long time discussing it

but naruto lending his chakra to hinata, is something that we already knew naruto could do

basically, we already started to anticipate the next chapter, before we even read this one, and with a 2 or 3 week break ahead, its not good xD


but yeah maybe something epic will happen during the chapter, maybe another important character will die, but i dont know, from the perspective here, its like the whole chapter was talk and reaction, and it finished with naruto activating kyuubi mode again, and lending chakra to hinata.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 26, 2012)

vered said:


> seems like we'll see lots of Naru/Hina threads this week.



Noooooooooooooooo 
More of those its canon nonsense.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe they're going to spend the whole chapter talking about Neji and that's when the kyuubi Naruto and Hinata scene kicks in. 


....That will be boring if that happens.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> playing tonsil hockey with oro probably
> 
> 
> *seems interesting hinata probably in not the only one receiving chakra*



pls lord!!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

Why did Kishimoto choose that to be the last panel?


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2012)

lol, chakara sharing. At least the Nine Tails is back in action.


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> pls lord!!



Maybe Ino also powers up


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks to kaze


> 296 ： ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd ：2012/12/27(木) 12:35:38.35 IDGsLeozE
> 06・07
> 黒子
> ワンピ
> ...



Next issue Naruto lead colour.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> A man can dream cant I? But seriously obviously not superior to EMS and its Perfect Susanoo but I really expect her and think is a possibility Kyuubi Hinata will be stronger than MS, I certaintly would love it if she ends up beign stronger than Shitachi when she is powered by Kyuubi.



xD


well, we can expect her to be a monster in the defense department, to say the least


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd prefer Hinata being run through by Madara to be the last panel, but alas.

Now the pairing shit will never end.


----------



## Virgofenix (Dec 26, 2012)

What the hell is happening!?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah but madara's PS was a reveal, so people took a long time discussing it
> 
> but naruto lending his chakra to hinata, is something that we already knew naruto could do
> 
> ...



We knew Naruto could lend chakra to heal and perhaps some boosts, but we didnt knew and never saw Naruto could lend it to the extent it manifests a the chaka aura, if this lending can boost said person to the level of BM then its a HUGE boosts, most likely the strongest one seen in the manga.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

so naruto gets a color page net issue nice hope it is the juubi to see what color kishi choose for it


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> We knew Naruto could lend chakra to heal and perhaps some boosts, but we didnt knew and never saw Naruto could lend it to the extent it manifests a the chaka aura, if this lending can boost said person to the level of BM then its a HUGE boosts, most likely the strongest one seen in the manga.


Hinata is going to be a Top Tier.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Noooooooooooooooo
> More of those its canon nonsense.



Not as long as Hiro and Snow Miser are alive .


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

If Kyuubi Hinata (I know it will be a circumstancial temporary power up) ends up beign > Shitachi it will seriously make my day.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

you know, being able to lend chakra like that is a really good ability for Naruto, he will be able to power up everybody, making whatever happens be done by the whole alliance, not only him, making the whole comrade stuff work. 

it also makes him a good hokage, because he will be able to power up any army that fights by his side



Orochibuto said:


> We knew Naruto could lend chakra to heal and perhaps some boosts, but we didnt knew and never saw Naruto could lend it to the extent it manifests a the chaka aura, if this lending can boost said person to the level of BM then its a HUGE boosts, most likely the strongest one seen in the manga.



maybe its because i had already in mind that this would happen for sure, so it doesnt feel like news


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto's about to get serious.


----------



## Stormcloak (Dec 26, 2012)

Juubi color page?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 26, 2012)

On the bright side  it looks like Hinata will be running threw Mandara next chapter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 26, 2012)

Virgofenix said:


> What the hell is happening!?



Hinata is finally showing power as I expected and Naruto in Bijuu Mode is joining the party!

I knew that Neji's death will trigger Hinata's unleashing power and Naruto as well.


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto Vs. Juubi color page. It's gonna be badass.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 26, 2012)

Why Hinata, when Naruto has Haishi there? Unless Haishi dies/wounded in this chapter. 

Anyway if Super Saiyan Hinata is Top Tier i'm going to laugh my ass off.

Also sucks that this is the last panel of this chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

i cant wait to see Juubi colored


Maybe Juubi will become complete this chapter!


----------



## Harbour (Dec 26, 2012)

WTF?
NaruHina eh? Jesus Christ, no!
Btw, Naruto looks so pimp in this clothes.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Anyway if Super Saiyan Hinata is Top Tier i'm going to laugh my ass off.


Shes still no match for Ino Reaper of Souls.

That panel looks so weird I'm not even sure if it is real.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Hinata should show some reaction to Naruto's looks with these clothes


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Hinata should show some reaction to Naruto's looks with these clothes



"Naruto Kun...will you ravage my six paths?"


----------



## ch1p (Dec 26, 2012)

I DEMAND YOUR HAND RIGHT NOW HAND NARUTO-KUUUUUUUUN.

Well, this was cool.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 26, 2012)

What does the japanese text say?


----------



## alltimejen (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh! Things are going to get interesting


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the whole alliance is going to shit their pants when they see Naruto's power. Especially the sensors.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 26, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I tried to rep your post twice but it said i couldn't so i killed everyone now i have no money for my cat what do i do.



Thanks Bro


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> "Naruto Kun...will you ravage my six paths?"





"Naruto-kun, these clothes and...this chakra, so powerful...i can barely take it!"


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i cant wait to see Juubi colored
> 
> 
> Maybe Juubi will become complete this chapter!



I dont think so, let me tell you why. This strategy isnt going to defeat the Juubi, but there is no way Kishi is going to shit on Shikaku's death, so it will have to defeat succeed at some level at least.

I expect this strategy to succeed against Juubi's current form, but however at the last momment Juubi will get his full form avoiding the killing or sealing blow. The Juubi's complete transformation is the only thing I can see being able to stop Shukaku's strategy, albeit Madara's suicide jutsu is also a possibility.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto hold her hand?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont think so, let me tell you why. This strategy isnt going to defeat the Juubi, but there is no way Kishi is going to shit on Shikaku's death, so it will have to defeat succeed at some level at least.
> 
> I expect this strategy to succeed against Juubi's current form, but however at the last momment Juubi will get his full form avoiding the killing or sealing blow. The Juubi's complete transformation is the only thing I can see being able to stop Shukaku's strategy, albeit Madara's suicide jutsu is also a possibility.


true, it makes sense


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 26, 2012)

Remember the "path to Radiance" chapter? it's happening...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Naruto hold her hand?



he did!

at least looks like it, he might hold her hand to pass kyuubi's chakra 



i bet somebody will make an edit thread with this painel


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 26, 2012)

Virgofenix said:


> What the hell is happening!?



My friends boyfriend (Japanese) roughly translated... Naruto said "Hinata are you ready?" And she says "Y-Yes"  and is thinking "I feel safe with you" I think.  

Also is this the last panel?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

i also think that the strategy may work on this form but failed due to the juubi transforming. probably will be closer to its perfect form next transformation


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> My friends boyfriend (Japanese) roughly translated... Naruto said "Hinata are you ready?" And she says "Y-Yes"  and is thinking "I feel safe with you" I think.
> 
> Also is this the last panel?


yes this is the last painel xD


Naruto asking if Hinata is ready...oh god, the NaruHina fans will have a fun week


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont think so, let me tell you why. This strategy isnt going to defeat the Juubi, but there is no way Kishi is going to shit on Shikaku's death, so it will have to defeat succeed at some level at least.
> 
> I expect this strategy to succeed against Juubi's current form, but however at the last momment Juubi will get his full form avoiding the killing or sealing blow. The Juubi's complete transformation is the only thing I can see being able to stop Shukaku's strategy, albeit Madara's suicide jutsu is also a possibility.


Exactly this. At that point, only a miracle could save them. Perfect time for Naruto's Bijuu chakras to kick in and turn him into Rikudou Sennin 2.0


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i also think that the strategy may work on this form but failed due to the juubi transforming. probably will be closer to its perfect form next transformation



His next transformation SHOULD be its perfect form not just close, it was hyped to be by Madara "But the next transformation is......."

Anyway, we will know it if next Juubi looks like the one that fought RS and has 9 tomoes, if it does we will know its complete. Of course expect annoying people using size inconsistencies to claim said Juubi is not complete because it doesnt has Naruto and Bee, ignoring that Juubi had ben able to complete itself through the transfomations during the battle.


----------



## alltimejen (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah I also think it's going to work til bam, perfect form... it'll be interesting to see what will happen if it does transform into it's perfect stage..

I'm glad she didn't faint.... Lol


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, wow. 

And I was just about to go to sleep. XD


----------



## Hexa (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, stage 1 of Shikaku's plan was probably "protect Naruto until he can reach Kyuubi mode again", right?  So, we'll hopefully get to the heart of the plan next chapter.


----------



## Goobalith (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol what the fuck


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

Really interested in seeing how this chapter unfolds.


----------



## Virgofenix (Dec 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Exactly this. At that point, only a miracle could save them. Perfect time for Naruto's Bijuu chakras to kick in and turn him into Rikudou Sennin 2.0



Has Hachibi given him any chakra too?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2012)

The spoiler providers are major trolls for only giving us this one panel which will lead to massive amounts of speculation up until when the chapter is released which likely won't be till hours from now.

Well played, well played.


----------



## Goobalith (Dec 26, 2012)

> Really interested in seeing how this chapter unfolds.



My guess is that Hinata is going to "gentle fist" the juubi using Naruto's chakra


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2012)

GOLDEN BYUAKUGAN TIME


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Virgofenix said:


> Has Hachibi given him any chakra too?


Kurama absorbed some of it when Naruto and Bee were trying to tame him, iirc.

I'm also expecting an "asspull" moment where there's a flashback of Kurama taking Shukaku's chakra during Naruto and Gaara's fight.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2012)

Well what is Naruto and Hinata saying in the panel?


----------



## Turrin (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL poor Sakura. She has fail moments almost every week in the manga/anime and now she might as well be replaced by Hinata as the main heroin. I mean Kishi could have done this with Sakura instead of Hinata LOL, but nope.

Kishimoto must have a vendetta against a girl he met named Sakura.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 26, 2012)

Hinata is so cute in the last panel :3


----------



## rac585 (Dec 26, 2012)

well she said she would hold his hand and she did.

naruto is going to eventually power up the entire alliance. or at least the reast of the konoha 11.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Kurama absorbed some of it when Naruto and Bee were trying to tame him, iirc.
> 
> I'm also expecting an "asspull" moment where there's a flashback of Kurama taking Shukaku's chakra during Naruto and Gaara's fight.



i think the kages will show up and it will be revealed gaara has a little of shukakus chakra in him and give it to naruto thus him having all nine


----------



## Stratogabo (Dec 26, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Well what is Naruto and Hinata saying in the panel?



Naruto asked if she has played Conker's Bad Fur Day on N64.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope Naruto has enough time to replenish Kakashi's chakra as well. 

Hinata clearly has some role in whatever Shikaku said. Otherwise it would make the most sense of give some other people chakra I guess .


----------



## CHEH (Dec 26, 2012)

well i am a bit concerned with why they both seem so happy on this last panel after neji dying last chapter(if its real), im gonna hope for some good news and  assume something was done? i'll wait for the whole chapter tomorrow. Also i predict it would best to avoid any naruto fandom site because the pairingtards, fans and anti-hinata fans are gonna be annoying as shit.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

I take back everything bad I said about kishi. He has balls, he has his ups and downs like us all. And he's fucking nuts


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

i am expecting some kind of talk between Naruto and Obito, or Obito and Madara...or a Neji flashback, or even a small switch

because if this is the last painel, Naruto barely moved compared to the last chapter...


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

If they have the last panel, then perhaps we can get a summary from someone?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> LOL poor Sakura. She has fail moments almost every week in the manga/anime and now she might as well be replaced by Hinata as the main heroin. I mean Kishi could have done this with Sakura instead of Hinata LOL, but nope.
> 
> Kishimoto must have a vendetta against a girl he met named Sakura.



This is going to be a priceless week.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2012)

Naruto/Hinata look kinda too happy when Neji just died


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2012)

Question.

The Naruto logo near the bottom of the panel doesn't that usually signify the chapter has ended?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Question.
> 
> The Naruto logo near the bottom of the panel doesn't that usually signify the chapter has ended?


yes, its the last painel


----------



## Fay (Dec 26, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Naruto/Hinata look kinda too happy when Neji just died



I don't think they're happy, I think they got their hopes renewed...which means Obito failed with his despair plan...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

i dont think they look happy, naruto looks more angry/motivated than anything


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

super a yen hinata

although, she sis smiling which I didn't expect to happen this fast


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am expecting some kind of talk between Naruto and Obito, or Obito and Madara...or a Neji flashback, or even a small switch
> 
> because if this is the last painel, Naruto barely moved compared to the last chapter...



Agreed.

Perhaps they had an exchange of words to slow down the pace once Neji died. And then boom, Naruto gets his SS powers back.


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Naruto/Hinata look kinda too happy when Neji just died



hinta's thought bubble  "I will finally be able to be with naruto kun"


neji " fuck this shit "


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 27, 2012)

*Meh*

Sort of a filler chap, nothing really happened and it was like 12 fucking pages...
kishi is getting lazy.

The pacing in this magna has been snail like ever since the end of the Kabutomaru fight. 

This chap had too much Naruto and not enough badass.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 27, 2012)

Obito saw Rin parallel ehehehe

There is too much Darth Vader - Luke shit going on 

And since when Tobi became so emotional?


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 27, 2012)

Very meh. I'm getting fed up with all this friend shit.


----------



## falconzx (Dec 27, 2012)

Man, I thought Obito could've TnJ Naruto right there 

More NaruHina, I guess.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Dec 27, 2012)

I agree.  It was disappointing.


----------



## Jad (Dec 27, 2012)

Chapter was the biggest Meh ever. *slaps forehead*


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2012)

it was a set up chapter like many people thought and of course it would have naruto the manga is named after him


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

Hinata's on a roll here. This is the second time .


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 27, 2012)

The suffering and pain has begun


----------



## vered (Dec 27, 2012)

hinata/naruto pairing confirmed now?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2012)

bee was cool like always


----------



## Sagitta (Dec 27, 2012)

vered said:


> hinata/naruto pairing confirmed now?



Indeed! No more bs pairing threads. YAY. Its pretty confirmed. NARUTOS HAND IS SO BIG, and he makes me feel safe. COMMON!!! haha that is soo confirmed.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2012)

Obito almost had him too.

Hinata.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

I personally think so, vered. Just the way the whole story played out. Especially with Sakura thinking to herself that she still likes Sauce not too long ago.

But lol come on Obito.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 27, 2012)

She slapped him. He held her hand. They aren't letting go. Hey guys when hinata said she would hold his hand it was the other way around


----------



## Jad (Dec 27, 2012)

What a pile of shit did I just read? Worst fucking chapter of the year


----------



## CHEH (Dec 27, 2012)

And it starts prepare for the TRUE apocalypse that shall come PAIRING WAAAAARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I personally think so, vered. Just the way the whole story played out. Especially with Sakura thinking to herself that she still likes Sauce not too long ago.
> 
> But lol come on Obito.



I will kill sasuke if he ends with sakura  

naruhina...... same as narusaku so he gives a shit?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 27, 2012)

My ship 

KILLER BEE 

Naruto on teamwork mode 

_NICE_


----------



## NO (Dec 27, 2012)

Alright mods, I do respect what you guys are doing but this is crossing the line.

This whole chapter is about building relationships. There are no pairings anymore. The relationship between Naruto and Hinata is confirmed.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 27, 2012)

The mods are being ridiculous. So I'll say my thoughts here. It feels like Naru saku is on life support, kishi could still make Naruhina about friendship, we have to see how Naruto feels about her in the upcoming chapters.

However, it definitely feels like Sakura has been replaced as the main heroine.

the rest of the chapter was good. Obito almost got him!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess in a way this was somewhat of a bombshell message to leave with fans.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 27, 2012)

Gonna laugh if Obito kills Sakura and Hinata can't snap Naruto out of it.


----------



## vered (Dec 27, 2012)

i dont understand why the mods closed the naru/hina thread.after all its a main part of the chapter no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Yun Fang (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow. I wouldn't have mind a chapter like this if there was another one planned for next week . I'm not against pairings, but seriously they could've progressed this a little bit and gave a good cliffhanger for a 2 week break. Still waiting on Shikaku's plan....


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2012)

vered said:


> hinata/naruto pairing confirmed now?


Well, it looks like it's going in that direction... 

And...I'm not happy about it despite the fact I like Hinata and never really cared either way about NH. Maybe I still hoped my initial "bet" from years ago would be right. Or maybe I don't like Hinata having become pairing fodder. Or maybe it's more that I'm utterly fed up with Kishi's handling of pairings - it's going to turn out disappointing no matter what he chooses to do at this point. Anyway, I won't jump the gun and call it until there's something more substantial.

Dear me, the shippers and their crazy wars are going to be even more insufferable from here on out. :toliet


----------



## NO (Dec 27, 2012)

The thing is, I don't think I've ever participated in a pairing thread. I'm not a pairing nut. I swear I've made not even 3 posts on the subject of who X character likes and who Y character likes. I know fans go crazy over it. I know they exist. I could care less about who Naruto likes but since it was highlighted this chapter, it's almost nonsensical to stop people from talking about it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2012)

son_michael said:


> The mods are being ridiculous. So I'll say my thoughts here. It feels like Naru saku is on life support, kishi could still make Naruhina about friendship, we have to see how Naruto feels about her in the upcoming chapters.
> 
> However, it definitely feels like Sakura has been replaced as the main heroine.
> 
> the rest of the chapter was good. Obito almost got him!



to be fair, kishi forced naruhina this chapter. hinata was more like "I am with naruto kun now so who is neji again?".


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

Hexa + Snow Miser > Taxman.

I'm guessing that an official thread will be incoming soon.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 27, 2012)

YESSSSS my favorite girl won!!!!!


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 27, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Well, it looks like it's going in that direction...
> 
> And...I'm not happy about it despite the fact I like Hinata and never really cared either way about NH. Maybe I still hoped my initial "bet" from years ago would be right. Or maybe I don't like Hinata having become pairing fodder. Or maybe it's more that I'm utterly fed up with Kishi's handling of pairings - it's going to turn out disappointing no matter what he chooses to do at this point. Anyway, I won't jump the gun and call it until there's something more substantial.
> 
> Dear me, the shippers and their crazy wars are going to be even more insufferable from here on out. :toliet



Nice denial


but im afraid...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

Now we just need SasuKarin, and Sakura will be in a hard situation


----------



## Tadashi (Dec 27, 2012)

vered said:


> i dont understand why the mods closed the naru/hina thread.after all its a main part of the chapter no matter how you look at it.



Exactly.  Mods, this chapter revolved around NaruxHina.  It's unfair to close the threads as they pertain to the *chapter.*

That said... congrats.


----------



## NO (Dec 27, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> The thing is, I don't think I've ever participated in a pairing thread. I'm not a pairing nut. I swear I've made not even 3 posts on the subject of who X character likes and who Y character likes. I know fans go crazy over it. I know they exist. I could care less about who Naruto likes but since it was highlighted this chapter, it's almost nonsensical to stop people from talking about it.



Just pushing this to the next page...I wasn't trying to start a war @ mods.


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Now we just need SasuKarin, and Sakura will be in a hard situation



Simply have Obito destroy Sakura right now. Problem solved.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 27, 2012)

i thought they were going to kiss. i was literally expecting it after each page.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

Foster said:


> Simply have Obito destroy Sakura right now. Problem solved.


first she must feel the pain of knowing that she wont get any one of them


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 27, 2012)

Lee dies next since he's the natural proponent of the, "genius of hard work" theme. Perhaps that'll catapult Naruto to another identity now that the genius Neji fell; thus allowing him to personify this child of destiny crap...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

this painel had me all "ouuuuuwwn"



naruto looks cute looking at hinata like that , i was like "and then they kiss"


----------



## Sarry (Dec 27, 2012)

*Nothing at all.*

Nothing has happened in this chapter, aside from the forced and inane NaruHina moment.

Kyuubi is still charging, Bee is beaten up after a failed? attempt to curb the Jyuubi, Naruto is PMSing over neji, and Obito is still going to be TNJ'd


----------



## Kazeshini (Dec 27, 2012)

Who cares?
Talk no Jutsu always prevails.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

What if she dies in the next chapter?


----------



## Kazeshini (Dec 27, 2012)

lolObito TNJ.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this painel had me all "ouuuuuwwn"
> 
> 
> 
> naruto looks cute looking at hinata like that , i was like "than then they kiss"



yeah I was thinking the same thing too. i would have loved it if Naruto would have put his hand on hers there.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 27, 2012)

We have another 2 weeks of this chapter, lock up the telegrams because all you're going to get is pairing threads.

I honestly expected them to kiss.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 27, 2012)

*Kishi is mastermind troll*

He made the chapter, the final chapter of 2012 about pairing.

LUL.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 27, 2012)

It's the first of 2013 though...


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> to be fair, kishi forced naruhina this chapter. hinata was more like "I am with naruto kun now so who is neji again?".


A lot of things have been a little forced the last few chapters...



Hossaim said:


> Nice denial
> 
> 
> but im afraid...
> ...


Ah, and the idiocy begins. 

Saying it looks like the manga is headed toward NH but not wanting to be premature by declaring it 'already confirmed' when it's not is not denial, it's just a cautious estimation actually taking into account Kishi's history with pairing stuff.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 27, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> He made the chapter, the final chapter of 2012 about pairing.
> 
> LUL.



Last week's chap was the final chap of 2012, we got this one a week early. 2 week break now.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2012)

this is suppose to be the first chapter of next year isn't it


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 27, 2012)

I see... didn't know that.


----------



## uchia2000 (Dec 27, 2012)

I honestly imagined Jack Sparrow saying to Hinata "If you were waiting for the opportune moment... that was it" for not going for the kiss


----------



## The Big G (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like Hinata go what she wanted for her birthday


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto was about to join the dark side.


----------



## Jad (Dec 27, 2012)

Even worse, he started the new year with a down right dirty shitty chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> We have another 2 weeks of this chapter, lock up the telegrams because all you're going to get is pairing threads.
> 
> I honestly expected them to kiss.


i feel sorry for the mods, they have a hard long break coming


----------



## Ruby (Dec 27, 2012)

Loved the new chapter 

Congradulations NaruHina fans, it's been a long time coming


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm inclined to agree....


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2012)

-Dragon- said:


> Naruto was about to join the dark side.


Yeah, that was actually pretty surprising. I...didn't really buy it. I thought his extended hand was a red herring. I mean, I know it was Neji, but...something didn't work right. Only after Hinata started using Naruto's own signature jutsu (TnJ) on him did I realize he was actually being swayed by Obito.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 27, 2012)

I see the mods cleaning up, at least the telegrams will be lulz worthy...momentarily.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 27, 2012)

NaruHina


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2012)

Good job mods. Even the stick thread gets locked. We aint playing out here.

I'm really glad Bee is back.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 27, 2012)

I was totally going to make a snarky thread about how thankful the mods must be regarding Kishi's "gift" to the NF fandom. But I decided not to contribute to the madness.


----------



## Norngpinky (Dec 27, 2012)

Wait what? NH is canon now?? 

;0 and I'm at work tonight jdhjsnshjndhudjndhujdj

Now onto SS *ahem*


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 27, 2012)

2013 - Year of the Pairings


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 27, 2012)

*this chapter in 3 words*

Happy. Sad. Gay.

I was expecting too much from kishi.... but it was happy because of the memories, and realization that Naruto isn't alone despite people having to tell him this thousands of time. Sad because well, Naruto almost drifted to the dark side, Neji's death, fodders death and gay because. Did juubi deepthroat Bee? 

 Btw Congrats to all Naru/Hina fans :33


----------



## Fireballs (Dec 27, 2012)

I logged in for the first time in years to say this.

Best. Girl. Wins.


----------



## shibunari (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't care about Narublablabla pair ...BUT..Sasuke needs Karin!!!! for a future Rikudou son!!! 

so, now Sakura MUST die!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 27, 2012)

Norngpinky said:


> Wait what? NH is canon now??


As canon as a one-sided pairing can be. I'm never one to jump the gun and Naruto still hasn't shown that his feelings for Hinata go beyond friendship, even in this chapter, yet it has all the momentum currently. Its NH's battle to lose now, just like mid-part II it was NS's battle to lose when it had all the momentum. It'll be amusing to watch how this all plays out.


----------



## Algol (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess Kakashi's year is over, now it's the year of... love...


----------



## Cjones (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone else notice a trend of Sakura showing up, but yet having no spoken dialogue? I want to hope that, that's going somewhere, but...you know.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 27, 2012)

Not bitter about the lock on my thread. It was fun while it lasted.

Anyway, as much as I prefer NaruSaku, this was indeed a treat for NaruHina fans, although I'm with those who believe this is just going to lead to her death.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

shibunari said:


> I don't care about Narublablabla pair ...BUT..Sasuke needs Karin!!!! for a future Rikudou son!!!
> 
> so, now Sakura MUST die!


SasuKarin will happen


its the only way to end the cycle of hatred between senju and uchiha, revive the "uchiha" clan, with a senju woman


----------



## ~Link~ (Dec 27, 2012)

Mods locking threads, mods locking threads everywhere! 

A surprise the telegrams hasn't been locked up

Dat Bee charging straight to the Juubi's mouth.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto and Hinata CANON, baby!!! WOO HOO!!!!!! This chapter couldn't have been any better. What an utterly kick ass chapter. Obito is really impressing the hell out of me. I like what I see from him as a villain.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 27, 2012)

WTF did I just read


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 27, 2012)

People understand what the word canon means as much as they know what plothole and fodder mean.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2012)

It felt like not a lot really happened this chapter, but then, I just read a bunch of chapters together, so...

Also, where did all these SasuKarin fans come from?


----------



## Kurama (Dec 27, 2012)

I understand not liking a ship, but to claim nothing happened or that the chapter was weak after that BAWSS move Bee made? I mean come on.

And Hinata slapped Naruto. Looks like she _can_ "keep him in line" after all, when it actually matters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> It felt like not a lot really happened this chapter, but then, I just read a bunch of chapters together, so...
> 
> Also, where did all these SasuKarin fans come from?


SasuKarin has a shitload of fans , mainly after Karin was revealed to be an Uzumaki


----------



## Ruby (Dec 27, 2012)

Sasuke's gonna get jealous of Hinata when he shows up on the battlefield


----------



## Kakui Lee (Dec 27, 2012)

Kishi did a good job on it in naruto 615 with Obito, Hinata, n Kurama's sppeches. Looks like Obito is startin 2 loose it...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

Ruby said:


> Sasuke's gonna get jealous of Hinata when he shows up on the battlefield




"get away from my man "


----------



## Turrin (Dec 27, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 615 Review - SSJ Hinata*

My thoughts on the recent chapter and Hinata becoming a Super Saiyan!

[YOUTUBE]Rf6_tygXVe0[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work: 

Do you think Hinata has replaced Sakura as the main heroin at this point? What will Super Saiyan Hinata be capable of?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2012)

It says it isn't up yet.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> "get away from my man "



Hinata: "naruto-kun's with me"

Naruto: "well sorry hinata, I never said it was a done deal" *goes off to join sasuke*

Fans:


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

Ruby said:


> Hinata: "naruto-kun's with me"
> 
> Naruto: "well sorry hinata, I never said it was a done deal" *goes off to join sasuke*
> 
> Fans:


and then we get a really awkward SasuNaru team up moment, where Naruto has to grab Sasuke's hand to pass kyuubi's chakra to him


----------



## Rain (Dec 27, 2012)

The most pathetic shit i have ever read in this manga.

"Naruto-kun's arm is so big and strong"


----------



## Mako (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Hinata.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and then we get a really awkward SasuNaru team up moment, where Naruto has to grab Sasuke's hand to pass kyuubi's chakra to him





"naruto, your hands big and stro-- wait, that's not my line "


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 27, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Do you think Hinata has replaced Sakura as the main heroin at this point? What will Super Saiyan Hinata be capable of?


The better question is whether or not shes on par with Ino Reaper of Souls

To the BD!


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2012)

Ruby said:


> Hinata: "naruto-kun's with me"
> 
> Naruto: "well sorry hinata, I never said it was a done deal" *goes off to join sasuke*
> 
> Fans:


That would troll SasuSaku, SasuKarin, and SasuIno too  Causing a chain reaction wherein Sakura and either Karin or Ino commiserate, comfort each other, and after some realizations, run off together....

...Which trolls SakuLee, causing Lee to commiserate with and comfort Hinata, which leads to LeeHina... 

If Ino's left, she'll be extra distraught, what with the dead Dad on top of her having no chance with her gay best friend or gay crush, will probably look to Shikamaru, which trolls ShikaTema (again), but with bromance being dropped for straight up romance Shikamaru will probably realize the superior logic of ShikaChou...

...This would lead to TemaIno...

Somehow we end up with something truly bizarre, like MadaJuu or KureObi.

/bizarre 1:30 AM tangent

Well, anyway, Juubi continues to look disgusting. I am looking forward to its next transformation.


----------



## UzumakiChuck (Dec 27, 2012)

For a chapter without much action, this one was pretty awesome!


----------



## Ruby (Dec 27, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> That would troll SasuSaku, SasuKarin, and SasuIno too  Causing a chain reaction wherein Sakura and either Karin or Ino commiserate, comfort each other, and after some realizations, run off together....
> 
> ...Which trolls SakuLee, causing Lee to commiserate with and comfort Hinata, which leads to LeeHina...
> 
> ...



Omg 

Everyone knows that the best thoughts come to them when they're sleep deprived at 1:00 am 

I don't think the 10 tails is in its full form yet. Hope we see more of it soon too.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Dec 27, 2012)

Decent chapter NH confirmed


----------



## UzumakiChuck (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Phoenix6000 (Dec 27, 2012)

8/10

As touching as the NaruHina bits were, I can't help but think what could have been if only Naruto had accepted Obito's deal...


----------



## Bissen (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto bitch slapped by Hinata was the best


----------



## Gortef (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this painel had me all "ouuuuuwwn"



Daww, that panel was quite adorable indeed. 

The slap was rather surprising... though to me it seemed like there was not that much power in it


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2012)

No Sasuke. No cats.

It's a sad day.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 27, 2012)

Kishi just hates Tenten. It's obvious now. 5 fodder nin showed more emotion. Sakura and Kakashi got one more close up panel to show more emotion too. I can't stand it. I really can't. I don't understand why Tenten can't take the fodder nin panel Seriously I'm just too mad. Doubt Tenten will get to do ANYTHING ANYMORE


----------



## kyubix2 (Dec 27, 2012)

anime aren't like american  tv shows,builded on the way,this one less than any other...naruto's story is done,it's finished,in the head of kishimoto or in a noteblock.

the only thing he would do is make it shorter or longer.....

loved this chapter.


----------



## firedragonde (Dec 27, 2012)

6/10.
For me, too much fan service in sector Pairing.
But well, Kishis manga.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone please make upside-down smiles of this chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 27, 2012)

Ruby said:


> "naruto, your hands big and stro-- wait, that's not my line "


OMG


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 27, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> 2013 - Year of the Pairings



Soon......very soon!


----------



## Rasenganhameha (Dec 27, 2012)

NaruHina confirmed. 10/10 lol


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 28, 2012)

the hell Hinata.... Naruto was raising his hand to give Tobito the middle finger.
Don't stop him half way! 

Gotta love Kurama's scolding bringing around Naruto back!


----------



## Hikui (Dec 28, 2012)

10/10 entertainment wise. :ho

Being fair tho, cause I like the idea of Naruhina. It was a bit cheap. I don't know. Neji's death was cheap....and then this happening so suddenly....kinda bad writing. 

And Kishi didn't have to write the whole, "His hand is so big and manly," ...."Makes me feel, safe," thing. It was really lol worthy. It made my day (probably weeks to come, NF will be very entertaining). I'm still laughing and will continue laughing.  

So, 8/10. Only cause I actually liked Hinata's TnJ.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 28, 2012)

Phoenix6000 said:


> 8/10
> 
> As touching as the NaruHina bits were, I can't help but think what could have been if only Naruto had accepted Obito's deal...



makes me wonder too lol



Red Raptor said:


> Kishi just hates Tenten. It's obvious now. 5 fodder nin showed more emotion. Sakura and Kakashi got one more close up panel to show more emotion too. I can't stand it. I really can't. I don't understand why Tenten can't take the fodder nin panel Seriously I'm just too mad. Doubt Tenten will get to do ANYTHING ANYMORE



i'm also mad about that (i didn't even notice Tenten was even in that panel, i thought it was just Gai and Lee )

while NaruHina is my Naruto Uzumaki OTP (though i don't mind NaruSaku) and did enjoy the hints this chapter, i think that this isn't the time or place for it. 

first of all, i understand that Hinata's intent was to snap Naruto out of his shock, but i think it's a little risky for her to be acting like that. i mean, HELLO, Obito is gonna take advantage of this (that Naruto accepted Hinata's support and it brought his determination back) if Obito really wants to hurt him all he's gotta do is take out Hinata, the person that gave him his confidence back.

secondly, i want more than one freakin panel of Gai and Lee, this entire chapter (or at least half) should have been dedicated to Team Gai!

and third... Kakashi better be key in taking Obito down, i swear, if Naruto takes out Obito, Kakashi gets to take out Sasuke


----------



## Plague (Dec 28, 2012)

One of the best ALL YEAR LONG lol


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 28, 2012)

I think we have to give a new jutsu memetic status:

SLAP no Jutsu!  

ck

It stops Heroic BSODs! It confirms pairings! Its the ultimate jutsu!
----------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a question.
When Obito says that everyone around Naruto is dead, we have a large panel showing lots of dead ninja, then two smeller panels at the bottom of the page concentrating on two dead ninjas: a man and a woman.
Next to those two is a 'memory' of those two ninja holding each other.

Who are they?
Where did that memory come from?

Link removed

Bottom right.


----------



## Noto (Dec 28, 2012)

This is my theory. The Sage of Six Paths was the god of the Ninja world and the one who founded ninjitsu. He was the first person to defeat the Jyubi. Its is said that he had two sons, the first one had his eyes (spiritual energy), becoming the ancestor of the Uchiha (and all those with the eye justsu). The 2nd son had his body (Will of fire) becoming the ancestor of Senju. I think the key to defeating the Jyubi and restoring balance lies in possessing these two qualities. I used to think Naruto was the one especially considering the fact that Nagata an Uzumaki possessed the sharigan but apparently Madara gave it to him so for a time he had the power of the Sage of Six Paths (body n eyes). The missing key was Hinata which was revealed in 615. Hinata has the Byakugan (representing the eyes). Naruto thus its a descendant of the 2nd son and Hinata that of the 1st Son. Their powers combined form that of the Rikudo Senin. The two therefore will be instrumental in defeating the Ten Tails.

P.S. Another interesting detail is how see how Hinata's hair looks like that of the Red Hot-Blooded Habanero = #Kushina in the final page of chapter 615. This scene reminisces the battle between Minato n Kushina and the Kyubi


----------



## Cloudane (Dec 28, 2012)

*inhales*

D'AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!

Here's hoping she survives.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hope Hinata survives. 
It was a good chapter. NH was cute but I think the "hand" comment was too much.  
I wanted to see more of Gai's team, kinda disappointed by that. 
Loved it when Obito was pouting and Madara was just relaxin' his old ass, I didn't get why they didn't do shit when NH was doing their show tho.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 28, 2012)

I would have expected a lot more clear character development, a lot more internal monologue from Naruto. I wanted him to realize how stupid and useless his big, loud talk is.
What we got instead was a slap and a pep talk from his stalker and him seemingly going on the same way...


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 28, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I would have expected a lot more clear character development, a lot more internal monologue from Naruto. I wanted him to realize how stupid and useless his big, loud talk is.
> What we got instead was a slap and a pep talk from his stalker and him seemingly going on the same way...



I hate you and all those who read a chapter in less than three minutes.
Look at Kishi's drawings. You see a face. I see the author's attempt to display despair and shock. Not everything has to be revealed in paragraphs of monologue. 

Look at the slap panel.

Think about it.
You called Hinata a stalker. I see her gain enough confidence to strike at her idol for his own good. Remember that girl that hid from him and fainted when he called her? That's the same one in the middle of a battlefield standing next to a city-destroying monstrosity on her right and the cooling body of her closest member of family on the left. 
Naruto breaks down. He's on the path to . Yes, the brash, talkative I don't give a shit I'll keep on trying boy failed that instant. 



> I wanted him to realize how stupid and useless his big, loud talk is.



HE JUST DID SO. 
The slap revealed that the shy stalker girl has more guts than the hero of the series. *That's what people should be reading.*


The closest example I can think of is Sam and Frodo in LOTR. 
_I'll carry you, you miserable piece of shit, and throw you into the lava along with the ring if I have to._
That's the hero of the story.

KKF, out.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 28, 2012)

Calm your tits, the stalker comment wasn't serious at all. Obviously she has come a long way.
I just would have expected that very Heroic BSOD for Naruto to be a lot more thorough. It wasn't fleshed out at all, definitely not enough. His breakdown was incomplete and stopped dead in its tracks all too soon.
Naruto's own despair has seemed rather underwhelming throughout this war, especially when you yourself just mentioned Frodo...


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 28, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Calm your tits, the stalker comment wasn't serious at all. Obviously she has come a long way.
> I just would have expected that very Heroic BSOD for Naruto to be a lot more thorough. It wasn't fleshed out at all, definitely not enough. His breakdown was incomplete and stopped dead in its tracks all too soon.
> Naruto's own despair has seemed rather underwhelming throughout this war, especially when you yourself just mentioned Frodo...



Yeh, sorry. Got carried away. 

But this is shonen, still read by 13 year olds. To make those young readers, fans of Naruto anime and watching recycled Part I episodes on TV, realize the true horrors of death through their favourite hero would be too much....


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 29, 2012)

Plague said:


> One of the best ALL YEAR LONG lol



hahaha you must have low standards, then again you would have to in order to adapt to the shitty quality of manga that Naruto has become. 

hahaha beleive it!


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2012)

Phoenix6000 said:


> 8/10
> 
> As touching as the NaruHina bits were, I can't help but think what could have been if only Naruto had accepted Obito's deal...



It was very "Luke, come to the dark side "


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 30, 2012)

On the last page...Naruto looks like he got some new and rather cool threads on.


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 30, 2012)

Sci-Fi said:


> On the last page...Naruto looks like he got some new and rather cool threads on.



They're the Kyuubi mode we already saw before.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

*Slextrem's review on 615 ch*

I really really liked this review I wonder if anyone has to say anything about it? *NaruHina fans no bashing please* (:


[YOUTUBE]z8XaT9NAMzQ[/YOUTUBE]

*(c) Slextrem*


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 30, 2012)

I've already posted my thoughts about it in the pairing thread, but here they are again.

*0:32*


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Borderline"? *Naruto* makes a romantic move on *Hinata*, not played for laughs, and during the climax of an arc. This is *blatantly* mutual.

And maybe the reason why many NaruSaku fans are jumping ship is because it's been sunk for two years now and are finally realizing it's being drowned in NaruHina awesomeness.




*2:05*


*Spoiler*: __ 



No. The main focus of the chapter isn't NaruHina. The main focus of this chapter is the bond that Naruto and Hinata have at present, as Hinata reminds Naruto that they share their Nindo, Hinata is the one that gets Naruto out of his funk, and it is Hinata that Naruto thanks for always being at his side. And the hand-holding has romantic connotations given it's a Japanese work...

Oh wait.




*4:28*


*Spoiler*: __ 



No we don't.

The one mention of Naruto's feelings towards Sakura, after Hinata's confession, is a flashback from Sai reflecting on an event that happened *before* Hinata's confession. That ends up being contradicted by Naruto himself when he calls BS on the failfession and refuses to accept the idea of Sakura not being in love with Sasuke, or trying to kill him. Even if Naruto does have lingering attraction to Sakura, he has no desire for a romantic relationship with her, since in Naruto's mind that spot is reserved for Sasuke.

This allows Naruto to look elsewhere for romance. And Naruto went out of his way to lend Hinata Kurama's chakra in a romantic fashion.




*4:41*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto is a very instinctive individual. He doesn't think very long and hard about anything, but what he says and does are always honest as a result. Naruto uses a romantic gesture to share Kurama's chakra with Hinata, so one can assume Naruto considers his bond with Hinata romantic by the action alone.

And no, this is not the same as Naruto saving Sakura Bridal-style from Sasuke at the end of Five Kage Summit; Naruto doesn't so much as look at Sakura at all, instead eye-locking with Sasuke immediately and then going on to refer to Sakura as a teammate and nothing else. In this chapter, Naruto does not take his eyes off Hinata until the moment he's ready to attack the enemy at the end of the chapter, hand-in-hand with Hinata. From the moment Hinata slaps Naruto, the two of them do not separate, even in the middle of a friggin war.




*4:55*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course there is Kurama's chakra to share with Hinata, and that does not condone romance... or does it?

Kurama is effectively the symbol of Naruto's parents' love for him; they died to give Kurama to Naruto, out of love. Kurama even points this out himself in 615. Hinata is surrounded by Naruto's Bijuu Mode chakra, connected to Naruto's own aura, in the final panel. I repeat; *Naruto has given Hinata the symbol of his parents' love*, that happens to have been a part of himself since birth. This could very well mean Naruto wants to share the love he felt from his parents with Hinata.

Does that not sound romantic?




*5:41*


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Naruto didn't have romantic intent, then he wouldn't have held Hinata's hand in a way that has obvious romantic connotations.




*5:59*


*Spoiler*: __ 



What manga have you been reading last decade?

Hinata's feelings for Naruto are a source of *strength* for her. They don't hinder her progress, in fact the opposite is true; they are what push Hinata to keep trying and to never give up, becoming stronger in the process.

If you think Hinata's feelings for Naruto are a weakness, then I have to question your reading comprehension.

_Also, this is not bashing, only making an observation that the source of the information may not be credible, which is a completely legit rebutting tactic so long as a strawman is not being made. Which it isn't._




*7:25*


*Spoiler*: __ 



No shit. The note about "never letting go of this hand" just adds emphasis to Naruto and Hinata's unbreakable bond.

And considering how Naruto is the one to hold Hinata's hand to begin with, it makes more sense to think the line is meant to be from Naruto's perspective.




*9:03*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't bother asking "shouldn't this be obvious?" when it comes to Sakura. Sakura is still in love with Sasuke by the start of the Five Kage Summit arc, yet Sakura was unaware of this fact, when it should have been obvious to her given all the panel time they have together in part 1. Fuck, Naruto idiot Uzumaki and Sai McClueless could see it from a mile away.

And at any rate, I am pretty sure Sakura is astonished that Hinata is capable of delivering a speech with such insight almost immediately after her beloved cousin died, *in his honor* no less. Hinata's inner strength took Sakura by surprise... much like how Sakura repeatedly underestimates Naruto's growth up until the war arc starts. Just another point that compares Naruto and Hinata; Sakura can't keep up with either one.




*9:54*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Sakura is the everygirl that represents the ordinary person within the Konoha 11, and Konoha as a whole during chapter 450. She sees it the way a regular person would; shock that Hinata can be so strong after what just happened.




*11:23*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Epic music!


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 30, 2012)

That's not a review, it's a pairing rant. It was brought up in the pairing thread and a lot of people responded there, I believe.

Anyway, I personally think that grasping at straws is grasping at straws, even if you wrap it up and make a fancy youtube video out of it.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> I've already posted my thoughts about it in the pairing thread, but here they are again.
> 
> *0:32*
> 
> ...



Most of it sounded very biased and i'll repeat it again as Slextrem said holding hands is for chakra transferring, do you mean to tell that Kakashi and Naruto now are cannon because Naruto told kakashi to hold his hand? 



AceMyth said:


> That's not a review, it's a pairing rant. It was brought up in the pairing thread and a lot of people responded there, I believe.
> 
> Anyway, I personally think that grasping at straws is grasping at straws, even if you wrap it up and make a fancy youtube video out of it.



Yeah well sorry =D I don't really go to pairing thread I was there only 1 time since I don't really like that thread  (:


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

That girl in that video wouldn't have sounded so stupid if it wasn't for fact throughout the video she was reassuring her fellow Ns that there is still hope.
And she constantly took jabs at Hinata.

I can't wait to see her reaction next chapters when Hinata performs TLF, and shows she has evolved as a shinobi.


She uses the Sai argument of "People smile infront of those they like":
to time Rin held his hand

Look at that wide smile of Naruto infront of Hinata.

And look at how happy Naruto is, and how he wants Hinata to take part in the moment:
to time Rin held his hand



That girl in video is a ns and pisses me off. 




Fuck all NS. Reason? If NS is meant to be, let it be.
But with all the contradicting arguments with SakuraxSasuke, you still keep blabbering about NS?


Pisses me off.


If NS was meant to be, i hope it happens within next 10 chapters.
I like NaruHina pairing, but i rather see NaruSaku happen so that we can stop this bullshit logic.


That NS fan in video tries to use logic to explain things, guess what bitch? Love doesn't base itself on logic, otherwise Hinata's logic would have told her "Get your off Pain or you will die and not be able to be there to be with Naruto!!!".



I say it again, i hope NarutoSaku happens so that we can get all NS fans to shut up.
And so me and other fellow NH fans can no longer be  in this stupid debate. Because NaruSaku has so much going against it.


SasukeXSakura pairing
Naruto giving promise to save Sasuke for Sakura sake "Promise of life time". 


But whatever. I like Hinata as a character and i dont give a darn what NS people think about her as character, if you don't like her fine by me.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> That girl in that video wouldn't have sounded so stupid if it wasn't for fact throughout the video she was reassuring her fellow Ns that there is still hope.
> And she constantly took jabs at Hinata.
> 
> I can't wait to see her reaction next chapters when Hinata performs TLF, and shows she has evolved as a shinobi.



Did you watched the whole video? She said that all this was the point of making Hinata into being capable to be Hyuuga's heiress, showing that she is strong. And please don't insult people, just because you have different point of view


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> Most of it sounded very biased and i'll repeat it again as Slextrem said holding hands is for chakra transferring, *do you mean to tell that Kakashi and Naruto now are cannon because Naruto told kakashi to hold his hand?*



No.

First of all Naruto didn't even say anything to that regard; Kurama did.

Also, when Kakashi receives his chakra boost, it was a very short, unimportant scene, taking up the grand total of one small panel. Then Kurama releases immediately after. No wonder several readers actually forgot it happened at all.

Compare that to this chapter, where over a whole page is dedicated to having Naruto grasp Hinata's hand on his cheek, bring it to the place that it is shown to be, and have their hands continue to be held even after Naruto has given Hinata Kurama's chakra. The amount of time spent on the hand-holding is much greater, and more emphasis is put on it.

Not only that, but the visual effect of Kurama's chakra is much stronger on Hinata then it is on Kakashi; Hinata receives an aura akin to Naruto's Bijuu Mode Cloak and her hair flies up. Compared to Kakashi, who just looks less tired than he was a few panels ago, this is a much stronger and more potent sample.

And for what it's worth, bias itself is completely fine as long as the argument still holds. And honestly, if a biased opinion does in fact hold water after lots of scrutiny, then it probably means that particular opinion is what the author is going for.

Now this is something that is irrelevant to my argument but I'm going to post it anyways in spoiler tags.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You refer to Slextrem's video to check my bias, but Slextrem is very biased herself. More biased than I am, in fact.

She dismisses the obvious romantic connotations and significance of the hand-holding scene, and downplays it to the point of calling the moment "borderline mutual"

She stresses that the chapter is primarily for Hinata's growth as an individual, when the title and climax of the chapter explicitly point towards the growth of Naruto and Hinata's *bond.* They are developing as a pair.

Her own opinion on Hinata's character completely misinterprets Hinata's feelings for Naruto, citing them as a weakness when they are a strength.

And she puts way too much thought into Sakura's reaction shot, and even what she's reacting to; Sakura looks shocked, and it is placed in the middle of Hinata's rousing speech, so of course Sakura is shocked at Hinata's speech. That's all there is to it.

Not that I need to call Slextrem biased in order to refute her arguments, since they fail on their own merit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 30, 2012)

It looks embarassingly too deep to panels.We don't need to think that deep.

I'll leave Hinata's character development to someone else as it's too obvious but I have no time.
It was an OBVIOUS mutual moment, as Naruto was the one who took the iniative to hold her hand. (imo I feel bad while writing this, I mean tooo obvious )

He held her hand to give chakra ---> Yes, it was a bonus outcome but the way the scene portrayed was _clearly_ romantic.Too romantic for a shounen manga in the middle of a world war.
Actually since my expectation are low I like the way Kishi handled romance in this arc. (other than Obito's lolstory ) I didn't even expect this chapter to happen at all.I expected holding hands part in the epilogue.

Sakura's so special panel? ---> This is ridiculous.I'm really sorry but this is downright wrong.So Kakashi had also a panel, is he in love with Naruto too. (Obviously he loves Obito but let's not get there ) 
With what manga has given us, I can bent it to _SS _of all pairings. Hinata did what Sakura couldn't, _she saved her beloved from the darkness_.Think about it.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> It looks embarassingly too deep to panels.We don't need to think that deep.
> 
> I'll leave Hinata's character development to someone else as it's too obvious but I have no time.
> It was an OBVIOUS mutual moment, as Naruto was the one who took the iniative to hold her hand. (imo I feel bad while writing this, I mean tooo obvious )
> ...



That my friend is what I think too, actually I thought that it was to show that Sakura is shocked to see such a strong resolve from Hinata, other than that I thought that this chapter was to show that Hinata is capable of fighting beside Naruto, which is what she wanted, her character is almost done with  development. About romance part I don't really want to talk since from me it would sound biased because I don't support NH (:


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Hinata?s goals:
Be as strong as her father, kind as mother.

Wanted rematch with Neji and to face her father. 
And probably also become clan leader.
Be alongside Naruto

But all that is reduced to a pile of "Fight besides Naruto".


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

I swear to god, i would be ok with this...


Even though i am NaruHina.


----------



## mrsaphen (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I swear to god, i would be ok with this...
> 
> 
> Even though i am NaruHina.



I would like that too, but will never happen, because Sasuke dies. Believe it!


----------



## ch1p (Dec 30, 2012)

This chick's argument can be summed up in:

'x happened and sure it has romantic conotations, but it doesn't mean 'blah blah blah'.

It doesn't mean my arse. It's a written story.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

And then it makes me wonder what will people that are writing such posts do if ns did happened, I guess you'd be changing your nicknames. 'Tis has nothing to do with ending up pairing, no one denies that NaruHina has a chance, but some guys in here take it very personally, it's just that some people think this chapter was to make Hinata look like capable heiress (I too think so) and yes this chapter gave a better reason for nh but 'tis doesn't mean that nh is cannon, that's what people are mostly arguing about, Naruto has to tell he loves Hinata, so till then your reasoning in here is biased (:


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2012)

That "review" was hilarious


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

You?ve lost the war NaruSaku. Give up. You don?t even have a Madara or Juubi.

Three Pairings against one.
Your mighty fucked  

This sums up who can attack your pairing with solid arguments.




Here is a attack from SasuxSaku pairing:
8:03:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7x_-JPqkgE[/YOUTUBE]

There you have it Sakura rejected that boys love because of Sasuke, there you have HER PERSPECTIVe.


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 30, 2012)

1) This should have been posted in the debate thread (and already was). 

2) The amount of bias is just insane. Pretty much the whole of 615 was platonic, the real romantiku panel was Sakura's shocked expression at another bitch touching her man!

3) You won't find much support for this "interpretation", if any, outside the NaruSaku fandom ( and even there, not from the most logical of them).

Desperate fan looking for validation by other desperate fans because despite the obviousness of chapters like 469 and 615 as to the direction of the pairing sub-plot, the are still stuck in denial. 

Seriously the romantic undertone in this chapter are just undeniable. For example trying to compare Naruto holding hands with Hinata to Naruto holding Kakashi's hand isn't logic, we KNOW Naruto and Kakashi aren't involved in a potentially romantic relationship, and much more emphasis is put on the NH hand holding by the author.

Seriously even some anti-nh and pro-ns are not only conceeding, but even admitting Kishi did it in a better way than they had expected. You should take a cue from them instead of that video. 

Seriously, what are you guys expecting? That after Hinata being key in such a moment Naruto will turn around and go hug Sakura?


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You?ve lost the war NaruSaku. Give up. You don?t even have a Madara or Juubi.
> 
> Three Pairings against one.
> Your mighty fucked
> ...





You want Naruto's perspective? Well it wasn't told that he doesn't love Sakura anymore there you have his perspective.

*Sakura -> Sasuke
Naruto -> Sakura
Hinata -> Naruto
Obito -> Rin
Rin -> Kakashi
Jiraiya -> Tsunade
Tsunade -> Dan
Dan -> Tsunade
Sasuke -> Revenge*

That's how romance works in Naruto, when Naruto says that he does love Hinata you can celebrate and no one is goin' to argue about it then, but as I said now it's all biased, sure Sakura still likes Sasuke as Naruto still likes Sakura, if you say he doesn't well it's biased, since it wasn't told so in manga (:



Iamacloud said:


> 1) This should have been posted in the debate thread (and already was).
> 
> 2) The amount of bias is just insane. Pretty much the whole of 615 was platonic, the real romantiku panel was Sakura's shocked expression at another bitch touching her man!
> 
> ...



Well your posts says it all, did you watched whole video? Because that girl said that it does give a better chance for nh to happen, who denies what? Only thing that was argued about in here is that Naruto still didn't showed romance from his side, which can be argued about, while it's obvious that Hinata shows romantic feelings from her side, so I don't see anyone arguing with obvious side while some try to tell of what they think about Naruto's feelings about Hinata, so there is no denial (well from me atleast) NH does have a chance with this chapter and they can use it as their argument while others can argue that Naruto still didn't showed romantic feelings (:


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> 1) This should have been posted in the debate thread (and already was).
> 
> 2) The amount of bias is just insane. Pretty much the whole of 615 was platonic, the real romantiku panel was Sakura's shocked expression at another bitch touching her man!
> 
> ...


The fact the girl in video talks as if she knows more than she actually knows misleads NaruSaku fans to give up. She gives NaruSaku side and arguments for it.

Such as "What?s Sakura?s thoughts on Hinata liking Naruto" when in war Sakura clearly rejected a fucken nice guy?s love because of Sasuke.


Whats wrong with Saku or NaruSaku fans?
Do they want a triangle? NaruxSakuxSasuke?


Because i swear Sakura likes Sasuke so much that a triangle is only way for Naru to be related to a pairing with Sakura.



TDLR:
Girl talks big and calm, people think she?s smart and believes her...
hoping for she may be right.


P.S There was a time i expressed my dislike of Sakura but now i have tried to shut up. And i have done that to a good extent. This video uploader clearly showed she didnt like Hinata.

"Unlike a certain Hyuuga (era?).."

Mocking Hinata smiling when Sakura hugged Naruto as if it was a flaw.



Hinata is a lovely character.
And i only have this to throw at all haters or people mocking her for no reasons:


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 30, 2012)

> And then it makes me wonder what will people that are writing such posts do if ns did happened, I guess you'd be changing your nicknames.



Nope. Check the pairing thread, I posted there to pre-empt exactly this line of thought.

It's true that die-hard pairing fans of all persuasions do often resort to the "mushy speeches, long gazes and hand-holding don't actually mean anything because REASONS" level of argument. This doesn't make it legitimate; rather, it provides all the more reason to vigilantly point out how ridiculous that sort of argument is whenever it comes up.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 30, 2012)

Heh...so the claim that physical touch is needed to impart Kurama's chakra is still alive? All because Kurama(not Naruto) had *grabbed*(not lightly grasped) Kakashi's hand to toss him at Obito to trick him into absorbing him? Not only was the grabbing of Kakashi's hand and the holding hands with Hinata _nothing_ alike aesthetically, the former instance was for the sake of getting a few free shots at Obito in "Legoland". Not to mention the emphasis of both scenes is very different. Context... 

Physical contact isn't required as is shown later with Gai and Kakashi, again...all Naruto/Kurama would have to do is let the chakra envelop the intended recipient. Holding her hand was completely unneeded to impart chakra.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

AceMyth said:


> Nope. Check the pairing thread, I posted there to pre-empt exactly this line of thought.
> 
> It's true that die-hard pairing fans of all persuasions do often resort to the "mushy speeches, long gazes and hand-holding don't actually mean anything because REASONS" level of argument. This doesn't make it legitimate; rather, it provides all the more reason to vigilantly point out how ridiculous that sort of argument is whenever it comes up.



I try not to go to that thread, people there are always angry. Holding hands from Hinata's side did had romantic feelings, while we don't know what Naruto thinks of that, so this can be argued about but the person who argues about that can use very biased reasons which makes others to argue about that argument, lol that's kind of funny how it all works =D
I for myself still don't see legit feelings of romance from Naruto (:


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I try not to go to that thread, people there are always angry. Holding hands from Hinata's side did had romantic feelings, while we don't know what Naruto thinks of that, so this can be argued about but the person who argues about that can use very biased reasons which makes others to argue about their argument, lol that's kind of funny how it all works =D


That?s actually not true. Naruto cares alot about Hinata. 
People keep throwing the "We dont know Narutos feelings" is just a way to make it look like Hinata is nothing to him.

She means alot to him...alot.

And he said "It?s thanks to YOU that stayed by my side".
That can go onto being "You stood by my side and will til i die".


I just remember when Hinata cheered Naruto up and made him believe in himself. Naruto then beat Neji.
After he beat Neji he smiled and thought "Is Hinata watching me?!!!".


Similar to Naruto crying when talking to Iruka "I wanted him to see me become Hokage" talking about Jiriaya.


----------



## mrsaphen (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You?ve lost the war NaruSaku. Give up. You don?t even have a Madara or Juubi.
> 
> Three Pairings against one.
> Your mighty fucked
> ...




We will see who wins this "war". Please show me one proof, that NaruHina will happen
something besides Hinata loves Naruto, Hinata has always loved Naruto, Hinata deserves Naruto, Hinata will never hit Naruto like Sakura does, Hinata will never lie to Naruto like that pink headed Sakura did, Hinata has bigger balloons than that flat chest, Hinata is cute, sweet, innocent, intelligent, strong, magnificent, useful, VERY important to the plot of the story, perfect all around and Sakura is none of those thing and she must die, Hinata is the princess of the Hyuga clan and Sakura just sucks, Hinata is like Kushina and Minato and Sakura has nothing in common with either of those two, Hinata did so much for Naruto while Sakura did nothing, etc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I stole the NH arguments from another member hehe


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> That?s actually not true. Naruto cares alot about Hinata.
> People keep throwing the "We dont know Narutos feelings" is just a way to make it look like Hinata is nothing to him.
> 
> She means alot to him...alot.
> ...



Lol, did I said that Naruto doesn't care about Hinata? Where was that part? I was talking about that Naruto's feelings about Hinata isn't clear, he never said he loves her, but he likes her "People like you.. I like!" So people are free to argue about Naruto's feelings, in Canon he likes people like her, but not loves,are we clear now?


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I try not to go to that thread, people there are always angry. Holding hands from Hinata's side did had romantic feelings, while we don't know what Naruto thinks of that, so this can be argued about but the person who argues about that can use very biased reasons which makes others to argue about that argument, lol that's kind of funny how it all works =D
> I for myself still don't see legit feelings of romance from Naruto (:



Yeah, considering the history between them, Naruto taking Hinata's hand and telling her "it's because you were always by my side"  is his way of saying "I really appreciate you as a friend, but after we save the world together, I'm gonna go hug Sakura-chan".

Seriously, this is, BY FAR, the strongest pairing moment in Naruto, and it's NH.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

mrsaphen said:


> We will see who wins this "war". Please show me one proof, that NaruHina will happen
> something besides Hinata loves Naruto, Hinata has always loved Naruto, Hinata deserves Naruto, Hinata will never hit Naruto like Sakura does, Hinata will never lie to Naruto like that pink headed Sakura did, Hinata has bigger balloons than that flat chest, Hinata is cute, sweet, innocent, intelligent, strong, magnificent, useful, VERY important to the plot of the story, perfect all around and Sakura is none of those thing and she must die, Hinata is the princess of the Hyuga clan and Sakura just sucks, Hinata is like Kushina and Minato and Sakura has nothing in common with either of those two, Hinata did so much for Naruto while Sakura did nothing, etc.
> 
> 
> ...


You need to look at the overall picture of how Pairings are. How Sakura?s love interest is Sasuke, how Naruto has learned to accept that Sakura wants Sasuke.

How Hinata likes Naruto, and how Naruto has grown to like Hinata more and more.


And when you look at that overall picture you think "NaruHina must happen or i will be fucken shocked".


Namikaze and Uzumaki were friends and one day they became husband and wife. Namikaze wasn?t like others he didn?t judge Uzumaki. And Namikaze saved Uzumaki from a bad life, and it was because of Namikaze that Uzumaki learned to love her red hair.

Naruto saved Hinata. Hinata saved Naruto by making him believe in herself and also recent chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 







When everyone judged Naruto including Sakura, Hinata saw him differently.



I dont got a kissing scene proof, only logical arguments.
But i guess even hand holding isn?t enuff to convince your group.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 30, 2012)

I enjoyed the meme's at the corners of this video


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Something to throw at you NaruSaku fans.

Sakura became acquianted with Naruto through team selection.

Hinata became acquianted with Naruto because she dared to take intiate.
During chunin exam test she told Naruto he could look at her answers.
After Kiba fight he gave her a medical kit.


And she is supposed to be this shy and insecure girl?
She knows what she wants. And she?s going for it.



Hina: Wants Naruto for who he is.

Sakura : Started to "want" Naruto for what he has become not for what he was from beginning.


During the time Sakura had with Naruto she had lots of difficiulty acknowledging that Naruto was one who saved her and not Sasuke.

Shows you how things are...She wants Sasuke. End of story.


----------



## mrsaphen (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> When everyone *judged Naruto* including Sakura, Hinata saw him differently.



Yeah, she saw him,  but she never helped him *NEVER*
With never I mean back then


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 30, 2012)

The author, in this chapter, is CLEARLY, in a MAJOR way, in front of pretty much the whole world, putting emphasis on the fact that Naruto and Hinata are good for each other. This is a repeat of what happened between them in the chunin exam arc, only, like I said, in a much bigger way. 

NH is paralleling itself.

"I really like people like you." is how it concluded the first time around.

Wanna guess where it's going this time? 

You have to be blind not to see the writing on the wall now.

(and mod should move this to the debate thread where it belongs)


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You need to look at the overall picture of how Pairings are. How Sakura?s love interest is Sasuke, how Naruto has learned to accept that Sakura wants Sasuke.
> 
> How Hinata likes Naruto, and how Naruto has grown to like Hinata more and more.
> 
> ...



LOL! This is just hilarious, don't talk about logic when your posts can't be taken seriously


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> LOL! This is just hilarious, don't talk about logic when your posts can't be taken seriously



Just for a moment, think about this seriously. Read the last chapters, but replace Hinata with Sakura, Neji with Lee and Hiashi by Gai. With Lee dying to protect Naruto and Sakura, and Sakura slapping sense into Naruto and then holding his hand, going super saiyan together to face the juubi, Obito and Madara.

Tell me you would not consider NS set it stone.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

mrsaphen said:


> You don't get me, I mean the time before Naruto got help from Iruka, Team 7, Shikamaru against his loneliness. She always saw him but never helped against his loneliness.


We don?t know when EXACTLY she started "seeing" him. So it?s wrong to say she always saw him. 


But it was during when Naruto enter academy. And by then Naruto had endured alot of judging eyes.

Now why did Hinata not help him? She was very insecure girl.
During Chunin chapters she had huge trouble reaching out to Naruto.

Again i am pretty confident she came into Naruto?s enviroment (that is a classroom) during academy years of Naruto.
And by then Naruto like i said had received alot of judgmental eyes.


It?s also very hard for Hinata to help Naruto when she has issues herself, not to mention in order for help to cheer Naruto up she would need to make a connection first...and that was not a easy task at all...


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> Just for a moment, think about this seriously. Read the last chapters, but replace Hinata with Sakura, Neji with Lee and Hiashi by Gai. With Lee dying to protect Naruto and Sakura, and Sakura slapping sense into Naruto and then holding his hand, going super saiyan together to face the juubi, Obito and Madara.
> 
> Tell me you would not consider NS set it stone.



If I replaced Sakura with Hinata it would mean that Sakura loves naruto which is not, replace Sakura and Hinata and whole situation would be different. What I said is that Naruto doesn't love Hinata and it's legit, when he says that he does I won't argue. And it doesn't seem that you readen any  of my posts, since I said that it does give NH chance.


----------



## mrsaphen (Dec 30, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Now why did Hinata not help him? She was very insecure girl.
> During Chunin chapters she had huge trouble reaching out to Naruto.





WhiteWolf said:


> And she is supposed to be this shy and insecure girl?
> She knows what she wants. And she?s going for it.



Ok, I will stop this discussion now. Bye.


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 30, 2012)

> And I will say something to you. Hinata has no confidence in Naruto.
> Against Neji.
> Against Pain.
> I won't tell you why, you can read find it out.



We're trying to predict a work of fiction here, you don't get to pick your own interpretations that go completely against what the author obviously intended to convey. You may think Hinata is weak, her feelings for Naruto are a crutch etc. etc., but Kishi obviously disagrees, given anything he has telegraphed regarding this issue ever.



> Holding hands from Hinata's side did had romantic feelings, while we don't know what Naruto thinks of that



Yes, Naruto ostensibly had to take her hand to transfer chakra and we haven't seen his thoughts etc., but again, this is not reality, it's a work of fiction. There exists an author who engineered all of this to take place in this exact way, even though there were numerous other ways to go about it (such as: Not requiring a chakra infusion at all; just keeping Hinata at the sidelines; having _Sakura_ there instead; the list is just endless). And this author knows full well that in the real world, adults holding hands is a universal sign of romance, and in his own culture more so. So what do you think he was getting at?

615 is either a bona fide romantic development or a supreme instance of trolling. Pegging it as a coincidence is clearly not the reaction you, as a reader, were meant to have. Of course, you can still have it if it suits your fancy, but you weren't _meant_ to. If you're keen on NaruSaku, I would advise you to stick with the 'trolling' hypothesis - it is a comparatively much safer bet.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

mrsaphen said:


> Ok, I will stop this discussion now. Bye.



Fact is : Hinata when she went to study at academy was very insecure.

Now when i said "She?s not that insecure and shy girl " i was refering to how people discredit her by saying she?s shy and dont do anything.

Now you said why did Hinata not help Naruto before or near academy time.

I explained she was very insecure.

Hinata now is pretty confident girl.

Hinata i said "was not as shy" is during chunin chapters, and thats way after academy time...
So Hinata before and now is different. She was more insecure before (academy time) than chunin exam. And she is much less insecure now than before. To the extent she comes off as confident.


Anyhow its good you leaving the discussion with me. You had not much to go on so your saving yourself from loss.


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> If I replaced Sakura with Hinata it would mean that Sakura loves naruto which is not, replace Sakura and Hinata and whole situation would be different. What I said is that Naruto doesn't love Hinata and it's legit, when he says that he does I won't argue. And it doesn't seem that you readen any  of my posts, since I said that it does give NH chance.



It does work, because Hinata's words were not romantic in nature if we forget the little fangirl moment at the end. Those same words could have been said by Sakura, and it wouldn't "confirm" she has romantic feelings for him. It just a little mental exercise, requires a bit of imagination but I'm sure you can pull it off. Should help you grasp the power of the moment NH just got.

But the thing is, there have been MANY hints before this that Naruto might be changing his mind.

We've had Kiba's comment that hint that Naruto's peer have noticed him acting tougher in front of Hinata.

There's the whole Kage arc which seems, now more than ever, to give NS closure.

Sakura: "Naruto, I wish I could love you like you want me to, but I don't."

Naruto: "I've kind of known all along."

Sakura: "I'm sorry, friends?"

Naruto: "Friends!"

(seriously there hasn't been much more than this to NaruSaku ever since Hinata confessed in 437)

Then we have the fact that Naruto never turned down Hinata. I'm guessing he is waiting for after they have a big heroic moment holding hands, that's when a guy like Naruto decides to tell Hinata that he is not interested. "Welp, you saved me again, but now that I've really thought about it, I'm not interested in a romantic relationship with you. I hope I didn't mislead you with this hand holding thing we did, it was purely platonic on my side, just wanted you to know. Excuse me, I need to go hug Sakura-chan." 

As funny as that would be, I just don't think Kishimoto will go that way. 

And there's also Hinata herself. She understands Naruto, and she was shown confident that she can win him over. It doesn't take much for Hinata, one look in his eyes, a smile, and she "gets" Naruto. If she has grown that confident, it's because she has read positive signs in him.

I understand your argument that this gives more chances to NH, but it requires one to look at the manga through a NaruSaku colored lense. My argument is that this doesn't give more chances to NaruHina, it is NaruHina happening.

I mean this was a clear "the girl doing this is good girlfriend material for Naruto" moment, and once again it was Hinata stepping up, and in a BIG way this time. Kishi stopped being subtle with 469, but still denying after 615? 

I'd bet anything at this point, the only thing that can prevent NH now is one of them dying. And that wouldn't likely come out a good thing for NS anyway.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 30, 2012)

Why re we repeating ourselves here, all the questions that are been asked here where answered in Pairing thread at Telegrams already, there is no need to further discuss facts that are presented by mangaka and compare them to some ridiculously biased video.

There is no reason to give answers to people that do not seek them, so why bother.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> It does work, because Hinata's words were not romantic in nature if we forget the little fangirl moment at the end. Those same words could have been said by Sakura, and it wouldn't "confirm" she has romantic feelings for him. It just a little mental exercise, requires a bit of imagination but I'm sure you can pull it off. Should help you grasp the power of the moment NH just got.
> 
> But the thing is, there have been MANY hints before this that Naruto might be changing his mind.
> 
> ...



I'm not into arguing and I still don't think that Naruto loves Hinata, if you or I am wrong we will be proven later. 
Make SasuSaku happen and I wouldn't care about naruto's or hinata's existence in this manga,lol, but SasuSaku chances are hella low (being realistic here) so I support narusaku since it had hints before even Hinata appeared, hinata wasn't even created before chuunin exams and she was created because editors said that they need more supporting characters. So my opinion won't change until Naruto himself says that he loves Hinata and if he does say that i'll dislike his character even more than i dislike him now (yep you got it I don't really like Naruto). I read this manga for Sasuke and Sakura mostly since they are more interesting than main character.


----------



## Okokami (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I'm not into arguing and I still don't think that Naruto loves Hinata, if you or I am wrong we will be proven later.
> Make SasuSaku happen and I wouldn't care about naruto's or hinata's existence in this manga,lol, but SasuSaku chances are hella low (being realistic here) so I support narusaku since it had hints before even Hinata appeared, *hinata wasn't even created before chuunin exams and she was created because editors said that they need more supporting characters*. So my opinion won't change until Naruto himself says that he loves Hinata and if he does say that i'll dislike his character even more than i dislike him now (yep you got it I don't really like Naruto). I read this manga for Sasuke and Sakura mostly since they are more interesting than main character.



Where did you hear that? Isn't there a character design by Kishi somewhere dating before the manga of Hinata?


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I'm not into arguing and I still don't think that Naruto loves Hinata, if you or I am wrong we will be proven later.
> Make SasuSaku happen and I wouldn't care about naruto's or hinata's existence in this manga,lol, but SasuSaku chances are hella low (being realistic here) so I support narusaku since it had hints before even Hinata appeared, hinata wasn't even created before chuunin exams and she was created because editors said that they need more supporting characters. So my opinion won't change until Naruto himself says that he loves Hinata and if he does say that i'll dislike his character even more than i dislike him now (yep you got it I don't really like Naruto). I read this manga for Sasuke and Sakura mostly since they are more interesting than main character.



Actually you got that part wrong. There is early concept art of Hinata that shows she was actually going to be a character in Kishimoto's story. It's Sasuke, Sakura and the other rookies that were created at the demand of the editors. At that point Kishimoto made Hinata into one of the rookies. This all happened before the first chapter, when the editors told him. "That Naruto character is nice, and you have an interesting pilot, but he'll need a rival, a support cast, and more than one love interest".


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 30, 2012)

AceMyth said:


> We're trying to predict a work of fiction here, you don't get to pick your own interpretations that go completely against what the author obviously intended to convey. You may think Hinata is weak, her feelings for Naruto are a crutch etc. etc., but Kishi obviously disagrees, given anything he has telegraphed regarding this issue ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with everything else but the bolded. Kurama has shown before that he doesn't need to have Naruto make contact to impart his chakra to others; he just has to envelop them in his chakra.


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> Actually you got that part wrong. There is early concept art of Hinata that shows she was actually going to be a character in Kishimoto's story. It's Sasuke, Sakura and the other rookies that were created at the demand of the editors. At that point Kishimoto made Hinata into one of the rookies. This all happened before the first chapter, when the editors told him. "That Naruto character is nice, and you have an interesting pilot, but he'll need a rival, a support cast, and more than one love interest".



Please provide me a legit source of this,lol. 



Okokami said:


> Where did you hear that? Isn't there a character design by Kishi somewhere dating before the manga of Hinata?



Everywhere in forums in dA, and i've been hearing it for years  now,not just from 1 or 2 people, I've been searching for how Hinata's character was created and there was no info only that she appears before chuunin exams


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 30, 2012)

mrsaphen said:


> Yeah, she saw him,  but she never helped him *NEVER*
> With never I mean back then



Doesn't matter anymore, because Naruto just thanked Hinata for *always being there for him.*


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 30, 2012)

Hinata's concept drawing is found in the first databook, along with other concept art from Kishi. In it, Kishimoto states that he made it prior to the manga to show his editors and assistants what the Hinata character would look like(though he got carried away and drew her in "modern" clothing), IIRC.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> Please provide me a legit source of this,lol.



Kishimoto's original -



With Naruto in the background... and a sun....

I'll have to look for the interview.


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 30, 2012)

> Actually you got that part wrong. There is early concept art of Hinata that shows she was actually going to be a character in Kishimoto's story. It's Sasuke, Sakura and the other rookies that were created at the demand of the editors. At that point Kishimoto made Hinata into one of the rookies.



Do you happen to have links elaborating on this? It sounds interesting, I had no idea.

Edit: Ninja's by the concept art. What other characters was there concept art of? What else do we know about the pre-editor-intervention manga that can be backed up in a concrete way?

I need to add this on TV Tropes


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

Alexdhamp said:


> Hinata's concept drawing is found in the first databook, along with other concept art from Kishi. In it, Kishimoto states that he made it prior to the manga to show his editors and assistants what the Hinata character would look like(though he got carried away and drew her in "modern" clothing), IIRC.



 I still can't find her part 1 conception nor character creation, only in databook 2. 



Darkhope said:


> Kishimoto's original -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't this a cover for chapter? ...


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 30, 2012)

Some people beat me to it, but yeah, that concept art.

Hinata doesn't have her typical outfit, and she has a watch. This fits more with the universe we see in Naruto's pilot than the one we have in chapter 1 and forward. Clearly hinting the "shy noble girl who falls for Naruto" character was supposed to be in that universe too. 

I never used it much in arguments because even if it was Kishi's original intent, it didn't mean he couldn't change his mind midway. But now, in retrospect, it's clear Kishi had NH in mind all along.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> Wasn't this a cover for chapter? ...



No.  **


----------



## Miiami (Dec 30, 2012)

Iamacloud said:


> Some people beat me to it, but yeah, that concept art.
> 
> Hinata doesn't have her typical outfit, and she has a watch. This fits more with the universe we see in Naruto's pilot than the one we have in chapter 1 and forward. Clearly hinting the "shy noble girl who falls for Naruto" character was supposed to be in that universe too.
> 
> I never used it much in arguments because even if it was Kishi's original intent, it didn't mean he couldn't change his mind midway. But now, in retrospect, i*t's clear Kishi had NH in mind all along*.



I wonder what did Kishi wanted to prove with his RTN movie by showing parallel with Naruto and Sakura, Minato and Kushina with the same situation,wonder why he gave same in manga similar situations between Minato and Kushina+Sakura and naruto, I wonder why Kushina has similar insecureties as Sakura and why does Minato act same way by complimenting those insecurities,I wonder why sakura like kushina at first didn't liked naruto,i wonder why sakura and kushina in databooks share same traits,i wonder why kishimoto wrote in sakura's databook that she doesn't know her feelings for naruto,I really wonder alot about stuff don't I,guess kishi was foreshadowing nh so much that he didn't realize that it made it look more like ns. Oh well I guess in the end he will drop that all out and goes like well fck it even if for about 10 years i've been foreshadowing ns i'll just make it into nh, holding hands will clear up my mistakes from before :> oh and ns hug was just friendship those people who were blushing were just wounded all of them, on cheeks,that's right =D


----------



## Okokami (Dec 30, 2012)

Why's everything gotta go back to parallels? Its becoming incredibly annoying to see parallels always drawn up, which can always be subjective.

RTN movie ain't canon, I suspect it was Kishi wanting to mess around with ideas he had but could never fit into the canon story, I don't know.

Moreover, why would you want to be with someone romantically like your mother? Wouldn't that description better fit a friend?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 30, 2012)

What the hell A Naruto movie got to mix with this ?
Are we gonna start bringing fillers next and asking why and maybe and stuff ?
Please , just stick to the manga, its all we need to get the proofs from.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I wonder what did Kishi wanted to prove with his RTN movie by showing parallel with Naruto and Sakura, Minato and Kushina with the same situation,wonder why he gave same in manga similar situations between Minato and Kushina+Sakura and naruto, I wonder why Kushina has similar insecureties as Sakura and why does Minato act same way by complimenting those insecurities,I wonder why sakura like kushina at first didn't liked naruto,i wonder why sakura and kushina in databooks share same traits,i wonder why kishimoto wrote in sakura's databook that she doesn't know her feelings for naruto,I really wonder alot about stuff don't I,guess kishi was foreshadowing nh so much that he didn't realize that it made it look more like ns. Oh well I guess in the end he will drop that all out and goes like well fck it even if for about 10 years i've been foreshadowing ns i'll just make it into nh, holding hands will clear up my mistakes from before :> oh and ns hug was just friendship those people who were blushing were just wounded all of them, on cheeks,that's right =D



Kishimoto didn't _write_ the script of road to ninja.  He took part in the movie, but that's it.  Just want to clear that up.  Also, a movie is still a movie.  Not part of the actual manga.  In fact, the one thing Kishi did _write_ was that special chapter regarding Road to Ninja... and guess who was on the cover? NaruHina and SasuSaku. And in the actual chapter? Nothing that screamed pairings, but it did have Hinata thinking about Naruto and Naruto wanting to peek at the girls (specifically when he heard Hinata's name). So yeah.  I wouldn't use this as an argument for either side though.

Also, you're really using the Kushina = Sakura stuff?  It's pretty evident Kishimoto meant for Naruto to choose a girl that loves him as much as Kushina did, and the willingness to sacrifice herself for Naruto's sake.  That girl is _Hinata_.  I don't like parallels, but we can use them too if you want.  Naruto/Hinata facing off against Juubi?  Hashirama/Mito against Madara.  Minato/Kushina against Kurama. So there.

As for the 450 hug, it was disregarded as romance once it was confirmed Sakura still loved Sasuke.   Which was confirmed multiple times _after_ Sakura hugged Naruto. Sakura has found her answer - and it's not Naruto.  It's Sasuke.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 30, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I really really liked this review I wonder if anyone has to say anything about it? *NaruHina fans no bashing please* (:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]z8XaT9NAMzQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



it was okay at the beginning then when she started talkin' about the hand holding I ran out of fucks to give .

Nicca please don't use parallels as arguments cos they ain't shit. I don't mean to be rude tho.


----------



## vinyl scratch (Dec 30, 2012)

i'm a naruto fan but i am not going to attack with swears and make fun of you lol . i don't think naruto and sakura should get together. i dont like sakura she is mean and abuses naruto in the first part of the manga . second naruto risks his life for this dumb promise and for what ....because later on sakura tells an injured ninja she still loves sasuke. . yeah sakura you still love a guy who tried to kill you .she has some feelings for naruto but sasuke is getting in the way .


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 31, 2012)

Re: Parallels - I agree that spamming parallels has gotten kind of old, but there _is_ a difference between a parallel that we think we see there and a parallel that was obviously intended. The parallel between Sakura and Kushina in RTN was _obviously_ put there on purpose. It's not as blatant in the manga, but still, the similarity is uncanny.

I have no problem admitting this is a legit point in favor of NaruSaku, and it's one of the few things I can look at and honestly get that pairing's fans' outcry of "but WHY would he put that there if it isn't going to happen". Given everything else we know, that bit at least seems to be yet another point proving how the question of who's-gonna-be-Naruto's-Actual-Love-Interest has been a total clusterfrack, both in and out of universe. In my PoV this parallel implies that Kishi was earnestly considering NaruSaku as a possibility at that point, or was at least willing to subtly lead the audience on as if he were. 

Also recall that this was _post Sakura's confession_. Maybe Kishi panicked in the face of apparent romantic resolution (his Kryptonite) and went back to his safe place of planting contradictory, ambiguous hints that result in fan shitstorms? I suppose in that case we can only hope that 615 is him finally setting a firm foot out of there.


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's see if we can correct the bias. No offense meant.



Miiami said:


> I wonder what did Kishi wanted to prove with his RTN movie by showing parallel with Naruto and Sakura, Minato and Kushina with the same situation



Haven't seen the movie, so that's that. Let's try to stick to canon, the anime team did an ova that had a NH date in it. OMG! CANON! Yeah... let's not do that.



> wonder why he gave same in manga similar situations between Minato and Kushina+Sakura and naruto,



Kushina mentions that Minato changed her. Hinata mentions that Naruto changed her. Minato and Kushina were shown drawing strength from each other, Naruto and Hinata were shown drawing strength from each other. Kushina put her life on the line for Naruto just like Hinata did, many times now. I could go on and on, just like you.



> I wonder why Kushina has similar insecureties as Sakura and why does Minato act same way by complimenting those insecurities



Yeah, because that happened like... once?.. with NaruSaku? You mean Naruto complimenting her forehead? Not like that has happened between NH too... oh wait. 

"I used to think you were a plain looking, shy weirdo... but... I really like people like you."

"Don't be so hard on yourself, you're strong!"

"It's because you've been by my side this whole time."



> I wonder why sakura like kushina at first didn't liked naruto



Do you also wonder why Naruto like Kushina at first didn't like Hinata? 

(btw this is a better parallel because Naruto is a better match for Kushina than Sakura is)



> I wonder why sakura and kushina in databooks share same traits



I think you are hanging on desperately to this idea that Kushina's words will save NaruSaku. But remember what Kushina said about that specific part. 

"But what do I know about that... I'm your mother."

There's no way Kushina would disapprove of Hinata, so you're reading too much into that comment. And, if you wanna be honest about it, you have to acknowledge that, to begin with, parallels are rather weak arguments.



> I wonder why kishimoto wrote in sakura's databook that she doesn't know her feelings for naruto.



That one is easy, look at what chapter that databook covers. Kishi did play the romance triangle/square card for a long time, with nothing evolving much from the old Hinata -> Naruto -> Sakura -> Sasuke. 

I'm pretty sure that the databook that covers the kage and war arc will have "resolved" Sakura's mixed emotions. She loves Naruto a lot, but not _that_ way. Sadly for the NS side, that WAS the point of Sakura's confession.



> I really wonder alot about stuff don't I,guess kishi was foreshadowing nh so much that he didn't realize that it made it look more like ns.



He made both look possible for a long time, not just NS, you've convinced yourself otherwise but the truth is NH had about the same kind of development (Naruto getting to know and like Hinata, like Sakura warmed up to Naruto), if less panel time. But ever since 437, he's been clearly heading one way more than the other. MUCH more than the other with 615. 



> ns hug was just friendship those people who were blushing were just wounded all of them, on cheeks,that's right =D



You DO realize that Sakura did not have romantic feelings for Naruto at the time right? I mean she was clearly asked about her romantic interest, in canon, and there's NO ROOM IN HER THOUGHTS FOR NARUTO.

Couldn't it be instead that Sakura, even though she is not in love with Naruto, was still glad her best friend make it out alive and saved them all? And that she would want to hug him (after punching him for worrying her)? And that she would hug him in an intimate, sincere way? She doesn't have to be have any romantic feelings for him to do that. And Naruto would still blush (considering his feelings for her) and the people around them would be embarrassed to witness that intimate moment?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 31, 2012)

Aside from that glorious NH, I really like the imagery in those last few panels

That perfect shot of the Ten Tails in the grasp of Naruto's hand, and it disappears in the next panel as he grips into fist and charges up

GG, Moon's Eye Project 

Although of course Madz won't go down so easily


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 31, 2012)

IMO this



> He made both look possible for a long time, not just NS, you've convinced yourself otherwise but the truth is NH had about the same kind of development (Naruto getting to know and like Hinata, like Sakura warmed up to Naruto), if less panel time. But ever since 437, he's been clearly heading one way more than the other. MUCH more than the other with 615.



Is much more spot on than this:



> Couldn't it be instead that Sakura, even though she is not in love with Naruto, was still glad her best friend make it out alive and that she would want to hug him? And that she would hug him in an intimate, sincere way? She doesn't have to be have any romantic feelings for him to do that. And Naruto would still blush (considering his feelings for her) and the people around them would be embarrassed to witness that intimate moment?



I mean, the latter para is technically true, but then again, all those alternate explanations could also _not_ be the case, and the fact remains that Kishi put that scene in there, with the blushing and all. He probably knew full well what he was doing there - the borderline, wait, is-it-or-isn't-it thing, and the effect it would have on fans. He spent a lot of the manga aiming for exactly that effect, and with good reason: If you're going to leave something unresolved, better to keep people guessing and make it a source of tension to draw people in.

Whether he knew all along who was going to be Naruto's eventual LI or he zigzagged throughout the manga - I guess that's something we'll never know. There's evidence both ways in that regard.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 31, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I wonder what did Kishi wanted to prove with his RTN movie by showing parallel with Naruto and Sakura, Minato and Kushina with the same situation,wonder why he gave same in manga similar situations between Minato and Kushina+Sakura and naruto, I wonder why Kushina has similar insecureties as Sakura and why does Minato act same way by complimenting those insecurities,I wonder why sakura like kushina at first didn't liked naruto,i wonder why sakura and kushina in databooks share same traits,i wonder why kishimoto wrote in sakura's databook that she doesn't know her feelings for naruto,I really wonder alot about stuff don't I,guess kishi was foreshadowing nh so much that he didn't realize that it made it look more like ns. Oh well I guess in the end he will drop that all out and goes like well fck it even if for about 10 years i've been foreshadowing ns i'll just make it into nh, holding hands will clear up my mistakes from before :> oh and ns hug was just friendship those people who were blushing were just wounded all of them, on cheeks,that's right =D


----------



## kuruizaki (Dec 31, 2012)

AceMyth said:


> I mean, the latter para is technically true, but then again, all those alternate explanations could also _not_ be the case, and the fact remains that Kishi put that scene in there, with the blushing and all. *He probably knew full well what he was doing there* - the borderline, wait, is-it-or-isn't-it thing, and the effect it would have on fans.



can someone explain where the blushes are? are we talking about 450?

another thing is, if the hug in front of the village was meant to be romantic why wasn't it drawn more like these?... since that's how she does it with _someone she really likes_ anyway?


----------



## AceMyth (Dec 31, 2012)

And now suppose Miiami also counters the whole of 615 with a gigantic picture of a red herring.

You want a honest counter-argument to RTN, here it is: 1. The script wasn't written by Kishi and AFAIK he didn't even advise it; 2. The franchise has been subtly and sporadically playing the NaruHina vs. NaruSaku thing for ages by now, and _whichever_ side ends up being wrong is going to be standing there, very confused, next to a pile of supposed 'evidence' that ultimately went nowhere.



> can someone explain where the blushes are? are we talking about 450?



Sorry, the person I was responding to said the hug included Naruto and other people blushing, so I took it for granted. I went "huh, I don't remember that" too, but I'm not the type to obsessively-compulsively question and double-check every single detail from canon someone is citing, so I accepted it for the sake of the argument.


----------



## darkdreamerx (Dec 31, 2012)

On a side note that doesn't have to do with ship wars....

I took from Chapter 615 that Hinata can be recognized as the leader of the Hyuuga clan now... and that made me proud of her character!  It's indeed sad that Neji died, but I'm glad he showed his concern for the Main family and that the Branch's sacrifice made Hinata realize even further her duties.  Yeah... that's my input .


----------



## Iamacloud (Dec 31, 2012)

AceMyth said:


> I mean, the latter para is technically true, but then again, all those alternate explanations could also _not_ be the case, and the fact remains that Kishi put that scene in there, with the blushing and all. He probably knew full well what he was doing there - the borderline, wait, is-it-or-isn't-it thing, and the effect it would have on fans. He spent a lot of the manga aiming for exactly that effect, and with good reason: If you're going to leave something unresolved, better to keep people guessing and make it a source of tension to draw people in.



Oh I used to agree on that. Until we learned of Sakura's feelings, that hug was in the is-it-or-isn't-it thing range. But, as far as I'm concerned, you can only look at it that way as long as Sakura developing romantic feelings for Naruto remains a possibility. But.

It's been hammered in by the author by now. Sakura is still in love with Sasuke. What happened in the kage arc is that she was losing hope in Sasuke's redemption. With her confession she tried to offer all she could (a fake I love you) to Naruto, but she didn't expect him to buy it, and he didn't. She so moved on to her real plan, trying to kill Sasuke herself (we all know how that turned out). 

She was forced by Sai's reveal to consider her feeling for Naruto and it turns out she really loves him, just not that way. Even after acknowledging the great man, the hero Naruto is growing into, the very best reasons she could have had to fall for him, it still wasn't enough. 

He hammered the point even deeper with the love fodder, at that point she had had even more time to ponder her feelings. Seriously, if there was any truth to Sakura developing romantic feelings for Naruto, there's no excuse for that "There's someone else" and think only of Sasuke answer.

So, as far as I'm concerned, the question of Sakura's feelings for Naruto have been addressed by the Kage arc, and while she loves and care deeply for Naruto, it is not, and has never really been in her eyes, romantic. There has been moments when maybe she almost thought, but they never lasted. And Naruto seems to be completely fine with it, in fact in this chapter even he even look ready to move on with someone else. 

So once we think that, then it's easy to see that what was once potentially romantic scene, was more likely a sincere, intimate hug by a friend that feared losing someone she holds dear to her. Definitely a sentimental moment, but, *in retrospect*, not a romantic one. And I bold the, in retrospect, because it is important to note that before 469, I wouldn't have been arguing this.



> Whether he knew all along who was going to be Naruto's eventual LI or he zigzagged throughout the manga - I guess that's something we'll never know. There's evidence both ways in that regard.



It is nothing but my opinion. With Pain it could still be argued that Hinata would only have that big moment and that her character was through. We can see now how wrong that was. The jinchuriki being filled with love, the power of bonds, having someone else to rely on, never giving up, the answer to the "join the dark side Naruto!" question, all linked directly back to Hinata in one chapter, and that's not even the most impressive, when you consider that Hinata showed a stronger, more mature resolve than Naruto himself, but that she pretty much gave an inspirational speech in front of the whole alliance. If Naruto lets go of her hand, there will be plenty of love fodder knocking at her door. 

"It's because you've been there all along by my side."

Says it all really. It's a repeat of what happened between them in the chunin exams, only in a much bigger way.



darkdreamerx said:


> On a side note that doesn't have to do with ship wars....
> 
> I took from Chapter 615 that Hinata can be recognized as the leader of the Hyuuga clan now... and that made me proud of her character!  It's indeed sad that Neji died, but I'm glad he showed his concern for the Main family and that the Branch's sacrifice made Hinata realize even further her duties.  Yeah... that's my input .



Hinata will become a Hyuuga legend after this. She'll be remembered in the history of this war. She was just awesome, and the best is likely still to come.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 31, 2012)

AceMyth said:


> And now suppose Miiami also counters the whole of 615 with a gigantic picture of a red herring.



The difference between these cases is that 615 is the most recent development in canon, so there is no way to tell if 615 is a red herring or not.

With NaruSaku, all of its serious hints are either A) open-ended, with Yamato's speech to Sakura, the hug in 450, and Kushina's last words, or B) in non-canon media, with RTN.

And all the open-ended hints have turned out to *not* lead to NaruSaku development.

Yamato's hint? Contradicted by Yamato's reaction to the failfession; he didn't mean anything romantic after all.

The hug? We know from 469 and 470 that Sakura's feelings for Naruto are not romantic, so the hug is not romantic.

Kushina? Naruto ends up comparing her with *Hinata* in 615, along with Minato, so the parallel fits either way.

So that big red herring pic has lots of weight describing NaruSaku, but not with 615.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm seriously interested to see the alliances reaction to Naruto's KM. No one's seen it besides Kakashi, Gai, and Killer Bee.

Definitely think it'll be a morale booster, despite the enemy being the fucking juubi, Madara, and Obito.


----------



## BeBreezy (Dec 31, 2012)

Miiami said:


> I really really liked this review I wonder if anyone has to say anything about it? *NaruHina fans no bashing please* (:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]z8XaT9NAMzQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



 This chick is clearly freakin' out. Albeit calmly.

Look, denial is denial, no matter how fancy your style of argument is


----------



## UmWhatever (Dec 31, 2012)

Darkhope said:


> Kishimoto's original -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if any of y'all are still lookin' for this, but  where the page in the DB is posted with translations. Sorry, it was in the NH FC so obvs there is NH all around but just look for *20. Kishimoto's Original (Continued)*. It also includes concept sketches of Kakashi, Iruka-sensei, Ibiki, and Anko. 

He says the sketch of Hina is precious 'cuz she's wearing casual clothes. <3 But it was supposed to be colored...


----------



## AceMyth (Jan 1, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> So that big red herring pic has lots of weight describing NaruSaku, but not with 615.



What I meant is, it's kind of an empty argument to just call "red herring" without justification. I see you brought up some points now to explain your claim, so it's all good. 

iamacloud- our only disagreement seems to be about whether it currently seems Kishi went "you know what, meh to that NaruSaku-possibly-maybe thing"  long before Sakura's confession or only slightly before. Again,  I guess we'll never know and I'm not that sure of my opinion in this regard either.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 1, 2013)

^I'm convinced Kishi's had NaruHina planned from the start and all the NaruSaku teases before 469 are legitimate trolling. And even the one tease after 469, which happened to be debunked in favor of NaruHina as well.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 1, 2013)

...There was a tease after 469? What? The 558 save? 559 kind of totally negated that though.

This chapter essentially crushes the Sakura = a girl like Kushina argument as the fandom scouring the manga for similar looking poses doesn't at all compare to the direct link between Hinata and Kushina that Naruto _creates_ this chapter with his own words. He's placed her in the position Itachi referred to Kushina having with Minato in the acknowledgment->Hokage speech.


----------



## Arisu (Jan 1, 2013)

If pairings would be obvious from the start, it would be boring so Kishi had to throw a red herring to make fans confused. However in part 1 it was obvious for me which pairings will become canon. Naruto's feelings for Sakura were portrayed as some kind of joke. They only came in the picture for a comic relief. So I thought NaruSaku... what's that? For the first time I saw people shipping that pairing at the internet, I was surprised it has a fandom. So I'm convinced Kishi planned at least NH from the start. 
SS was another story, because Sasuke left and chances for this pairing became lower. But as it was my favorite from the start I thought as long as Sakura seriously loves him and wants to bring him back to the village there's still a possibility. Guess what, she loves him uptil now, so I don't see a reason for dropping the hope for SS. 
NaruSaku became a red herring in part 2, because it was a chance for them to develop some feelings when Sasuke wasn't arround. But I always thought it would be weird if Sakura moved on just like that. As long as Sasuke shown signs of a good heart inside him, I believed she won't change her feelings. When he tried to kill her things got overboard and I thought he completely lost his mind but Sakura believed in him and she still loves him. Why wouldn't I believe? I like SS story even more than NH, it makes your emotions jump like crazy. NH is more sweet and obvious. 
NS could be interesting if not for Sasuke and Hinata's existence. But like that no matter how it would become canon, it will be just wrong. No matter how you look at this pairing, something negative must happen to support it. In NH and SS case girls pour all their feelings into this, once they're around beloved person you know that they love with all their heart, there's no questioning it. All Naruto does around Sakura is goofing around and he doesn't talk about those feelings much. 
There was this once when Sai mentioned this and forced him into saying anything. I took Naruto's response as saying that he won't believe in anything between him and Sakura until Sasuke will be back. Because just with him being around Sakura can prove she really forgot about feelings for him and moved on to Naruto. So it's like Naruto saying 'maybe in the future' for something that was impossible because he knew Sakura loves Sasuke and that won't change. That's why the image of her walking away from him in the background. It's not like he held strong romantic feeling for her as well, he could have say ' maybe in the future' for all the girls that he kind of liked. A girl like that even confessed to him later and almost died trying to protect him. Just imagine what he must've felt. 
Sakura could even reassured him in his final decision of moving on by lying to him and trying to kill Sasuke on her own. 'Because she loves him so much' as Sai have told him and Naruto himself already known that. After that NS became almost non existent, sure Naruto still likes Sakura but he understands her feelings. You can tell who can move on and who is so madly in love that can't and never will. So possibility of NS becoming canon is close to zero. And even if it will, that would be so forced it's not even funny.


----------



## TimeMask (Jan 4, 2013)

*Naruto Chapter 615 Review ? The Speech (TimeMask review)*

*This is my review for this Naruto chapter from my Anime4review site, if you want to look at my site click on my signature.*

This chapter spent more time then I expected on the characters being sad about Neji’s death but this makes Neji’s death have more impact. I thought they would just say a few things and a angry Naruto would attack Obito.

Naruto being stunned over Neji is realistic as Naruto is not used to friends dying in-front of him. Even Kakashi was stunned for a bit when Obito told Kakashi he’s doing it because “he let Rin die”.

Hinata’s speech and slapping Naruto were good development for her character as it shows she can stay focused even though Neji is dead. And it seemed almost surreal seeing her slap Naruto.

(Other part of the review is in the spoiler)
*Spoiler*: __ 




It was even more surreal to see Naruto stretch out his hand to Obito’s hand as Naruto was for a second accepting Obito’s offer to join him. Naruto was in a state of shock which is why he was accepting Obito’s offer but Hinata’s slap and speech snapped him out of his shock.

Obito was very angry that Naruto didn’t accept his offer to join him when he held out his hand and Obito let his feelings get the best of him. As Obito made the Ten Tails fire a biju bomb close to them even when Madara warned him it would be a bad idea. So Obito seems even more different now to how he was when he wore his mask since back then he acted more calm.

However its good that Obito is attacking quickly instead of waiting for Naruto’s side to recover from Neji’s death.

It looked like Bee was going to be badly injured when he jumped in and tried to hit the Ten Tails biju bomb but Bee was knocked back in in one piece (not the manga) so he seems to be OK. Bee saved a lot of ninja from the Ten Tails biju bomb which gave Naruto time to get ready to attack.

Hinata and Naruto are holding hands at the end with Naruto’s bijuu mode active so maybe they will do a combo attack. As Hinata is surrounded by Naruto’s chakra on the last page.

Rating  8.2 / 10

This chapter had a lot of character development for Hinata and Bee provided the action in this chapter by attacking the Ten Tails. The chapter was perfect to move the story forward without quickly forgetting Neji’s death.

Obito’s getting better at messing with people’s minds, he put Sasuke, Kakashi and now Naruto into shock with words.

If Obito mentally stuns Sakura as well then he would have stunned the 4 main characters in Naruto with words. I consider Obito to be a good villain but he acted a lot different when he wore the mask. I think maybe he was more comfortable pretending to be Madara when he had the mask.

As Obito seems to have lost himself when he saw Rin die so maybe it was easier for him to pretend to be another person.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 5, 2013)

TimeMask said:


> It was even more surreal to see Naruto stretch out his hand to Obito’s hand as Naruto was for a second accepting Obito’s offer to join him. Naruto was in a state of shock which is why he was accepting Obito’s offer but Hinata’s slap and speech snapped him out of his shock.



 

So many people get this wrong and freak out over it.

Naruto... did... not... stretch out... his... hand.

It was HINATA'S hand, reaching up to slap him out of his daze.


----------

